# The Symptom Spotting Thread...



## SLH

EDIT: I figured since I'm on to a new cycle, I would change the title of the thread.

Share your symptoms here. 

I'm sending baby :dust: to everyone. I am positive that we will all get our :bfp: real soon!!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I'll join you:flower: I think im 2dpo today, Im not entirely sure now as Ive had a little ewcm this morning, but af is due the 18th.
I should know better than to symptom spot, but I cant help myself.:dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

I'm due to ovulate today, tomorrow or the next day! Waiting to see if I get a positive opk or if my temp goes up.

I'll wait with you :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I don't know when I'm due but very soon. Could be tomorrow!!


----------



## amommy

I got my ++ on my OPK today and I am fairly sure I ovulated as well.. So I will gladly join you in the 2 WW


----------



## Ellie1703

hi im 1dpo and this is gonna be a long tww!!!!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Ugh, the days seem to be going by soooo freakin slow!!!!!!! Two more days and I'm ovulating. I hate this waiting.


----------



## imissmybump

Im on day 15 which is my ovulation day so I will join you in the bad habit if I may. xx


----------



## laughingsarah

Me too... join you while *you* all spot YOUR symptoms that is... not my own of course... why I can't pay any attention to such things, hardly notice them.... he he... 

:blush: :winkwink: :oops: :shy: :shhh:

:bunny:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

laughingsarah said:


> Me too... join you while *you* all spot YOUR symptoms that is... not my own of course... why I can't pay any attention to such things, hardly notice them.... he he...
> 
> :blush: :winkwink: :oops: :shy: :shhh:
> 
> :bunny:

:haha:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Heres my 'its far too early to be a symptom' symptom of the day - creamy cm at 3dpo - unusual for me as Im normally dry as a bone for about a week after o.


----------



## Wilsey

I must have ovulated because my temp jumped up this morning! Officially in my two week wait! :D


----------



## rawrrasaur

I have exactly 14 days until my period is due. My bc pills got messed up and I missed about a week worth due to being busy/stressed/losing them. Then forgot about it and had unprotected sex a few times with my bf. I've been feeling super tired and having strange food cravings (tuna, turkey [I'm a vegetarian lol!] watermelon, spaghetti). The smell of meat makes me want to throw up, though. And I have been sick a few times (not uncontrollable vomiting, but I just feel it come back up and I can't stop it). Three days ago I had some brown spotting off and on for two days (only when I wiped). I'm honestly not even sure when I was supposed to ovulate, the only sign I've had is just stringy, white discharge which I got the days when I had sex. So I don't really know what is up with me. I just know when my period is due from my bc pack. I'm going to wait at least two weeks to test. Everyone says to stop my pills but what if it's just hormonal things and I'm not pregnant.. then it just screws my cycle up even more. 

I'm so anxious and scared. If I am, I know my bf won't be happy about it because he's not ready for kids. I had a mc last winter (I had NO CLUE I was pregnant and hadn't missed a single pill) and I'm feeling like I did then.

I'm more than a little freaked out and it's nice to have people to wait with :hugs2:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Heres my 'its far too early to be a symptom' symptom of the day - creamy cm at 3dpo - unusual for me as Im normally dry as a bone for about a week after o.

Not too early to me! I've had it that early and ended up being pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Wilsey said:


> I must have ovulated because my temp jumped up this morning! Officially in my two week wait! :D

Oooh, good luck!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy madness

SLH said:


> I didn't think I would ovulate this month, but it's cd 18 and I got a peak on my cbfm. I should be expecting to ovulate at any time now and would like to find friends to symptom spot with me for the next 2 weeks. I know symptom spotting is bad, but I can't help it. Last month I got a few symptoms that were obviouly fake lol, so let's see if this month I get some real ones. I know I won't start feeling them for the next 6 days or so, but some say they know immediately so why not start now.
> 
> I'm sending baby :dust: to everyone. I am positive that we will all get our :bfp: real soon!!!!

 sign me up for the tww im not quite sure what the signs are but you guys can fill me in:flower:


----------



## Wilsey

Hi rawrrasaur...

Unfortunately it sounds like you will have to wait until you are closer to getting AF and take a pregnancy test.

All I can tell you is that when I went off bc (intentionally) I had brown spotting for a few days and thought maybe AF was going to start. I didn't get my first AF until 5 weeks after I was supposed to. My body went through some pretty bizarre stuff after going off the pill. So much so I thought I might be pregnant.

Just a bit of a waiting game. If you have an free health line you could call I would ring and ask their advice about whether to continue taking bc...


----------



## rawrrasaur

I think I'm just going to finish out my pack and then test at the end. I don't know if I'm ready for a baby so I'm hoping that it's just spazzy hormones. But good luck to everyone else :flower:


----------



## rawrrasaur

So I just ate dinner (peanut butter sandwich and plain spaghetti) and I am FIGHTING back throwing up. I keep getting hit with really bad nausea and have to clamp my mouth shut. The sad thing is, I can't help but think how badly I want some ice cream :(


----------



## SLH

Hi everyone and thanks for responding. My temperatures are still low and I'm waiting for them to rise any day now. We are going to DTD a lot for the next few days. I'm determined to get my BFP this month. I hope we can all get it together and move to the first trimester forum and then eventuaully give birth in April or May together. I'm keeping my fx'd and wishing lots of luck to you all. 
:dust:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

trulybl3ssed said:


> BabyDreamer82 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my 'its far too early to be a symptom' symptom of the day - creamy cm at 3dpo - unusual for me as Im normally dry as a bone for about a week after o.
> 
> Not too early to me! I've had it that early and ended up being pregnant! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Really!?? ooh that makes me a little more hopeful! I know I did have quite a bit of creamy cm with my mc, but I cant remember when it started.

Come on body, make me a baby!!!!


----------



## SLH

rawrrasaur said:


> So I just ate dinner (peanut butter sandwich and plain spaghetti) and I am FIGHTING back throwing up. I keep getting hit with really bad nausea and have to clamp my mouth shut. The sad thing is, I can't help but think how badly I want some ice cream :(

Those symptoms sound promising.


----------



## SLH

BabyDreamer82 said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDreamer82 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my 'its far too early to be a symptom' symptom of the day - creamy cm at 3dpo - unusual for me as Im normally dry as a bone for about a week after o.
> 
> Not too early to me! I've had it that early and ended up being pregnant! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Really!?? ooh that makes me a little more hopeful! I know I did have quite a bit of creamy cm with my mc, but I cant remember when it started.
> 
> Come on body, make me a baby!!!!Click to expand...

A lot of women get symptoms starting at 1dpo. That's a good sign, anything that's different is. I hope it's a symptom and more symptoms come. :d


----------



## Wilsey

SLH said:


> rawrrasaur said:
> 
> 
> So I just ate dinner (peanut butter sandwich and plain spaghetti) and I am FIGHTING back throwing up. I keep getting hit with really bad nausea and have to clamp my mouth shut. The sad thing is, I can't help but think how badly I want some ice cream :(
> 
> Those symptoms sound promising.Click to expand...

From earlier posts (on page 2) I don't think she is ready for a baby...


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Wilsey said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rawrrasaur said:
> 
> 
> So I just ate dinner (peanut butter sandwich and plain spaghetti) and I am FIGHTING back throwing up. I keep getting hit with really bad nausea and have to clamp my mouth shut. The sad thing is, I can't help but think how badly I want some ice cream :(
> 
> Those symptoms sound promising.Click to expand...
> 
> From earlier posts (on page 2) I don't think she is ready for a baby...Click to expand...

What did she say?


----------



## Wilsey

rawrrasaur said:


> I think I'm just going to finish out my pack and then test at the end. I don't know if I'm ready for a baby so I'm hoping that it's just spazzy hormones. But good luck to everyone else :flower:

She said this one page 2.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

rawrrasaur said:


> I think I'm just going to finish out my pack and then test at the end. I don't know if I'm ready for a baby so I'm hoping that it's just spazzy hormones. But good luck to everyone else :flower:

Thats what was said^^:flower:


----------



## Wilsey

rawrrasaur said:


> I have exactly 14 days until my period is due. My bc pills got messed up and I missed about a week worth due to being busy/stressed/losing them. Then forgot about it and had unprotected sex a few times with my bf. I've been feeling super tired and having strange food cravings (tuna, turkey [I'm a vegetarian lol!] watermelon, spaghetti). The smell of meat makes me want to throw up, though. And I have been sick a few times (not uncontrollable vomiting, but I just feel it come back up and I can't stop it). Three days ago I had some brown spotting off and on for two days (only when I wiped). I'm honestly not even sure when I was supposed to ovulate, the only sign I've had is just stringy, white discharge which I got the days when I had sex. So I don't really know what is up with me. I just know when my period is due from my bc pack. I'm going to wait at least two weeks to test. Everyone says to stop my pills but what if it's just hormonal things and I'm not pregnant.. then it just screws my cycle up even more.
> 
> I'm so anxious and scared. If I am, I know my bf won't be happy about it because he's not ready for kids. I had a mc last winter (I had NO CLUE I was pregnant and hadn't missed a single pill) and I'm feeling like I did then.
> 
> I'm more than a little freaked out and it's nice to have people to wait with :hugs2:

This was her first post. So she is on bc.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Ohhh yea, I noticed that too.:-k


----------



## rawrrasaur

Yeah.. I'm not ready, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't love it to death and take care of it. It would just be nice if it waited a couple years :) but everyone knows plans hardly ever work the way they are supposed to. And I got the ice cream, it was good.. but I couldn't even keep that down :(


----------



## Wilsey

rawrrasaur said:


> Yeah.. I'm not ready, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't love it to death and take care of it. It would just be nice if it waited a couple years :) but everyone knows plans hardly ever work the way they are supposed to. And I got the ice cream, it was good.. but I couldn't even keep that down :(

I hope that you feel better!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Well, if you are pregnant, keep in mind it was meant to be. Like you said, we plan things out in a certain way but God always ALWAYS has the last say. He already has our lives planned out for us so I guess take it as a blessing. Good luck.


----------



## amommy

So as long as we are in the 2 WW now, or close to it I will post some of my symptoms at 1 dpo!! haha! One thing I noticed last night was almost complete dryness, not even creamy, like the shop closed up! My cervix was much more donut like during ovulation, like more open.. and my LH tests got negative very quickly.. I keep hoping this means I caught the egg!! haha, How wishful am I?? 

Hugs to everyone! 
Since I am a POASA! I decided I would buy a $tree OPK just to make sure the other one wasn't lying.. haha and guess what?? A barely visible line! Well I guess I got my answer hehehe!


----------



## imissmybump

well I am 1dpo. I also have creamy white CM. Even though I have two children they are far to old for me to remember the TWW. I wish I had kept a diary but I was young back then and didnt really know my body well enough to notice the changes to my body. 13 days to go thats if I can hold back and not do an early response test.... xx


----------



## Wilsey

I'm 1dpo but still just have ewcm-watery cm. 12 days to go!

FX'd for us all!!! :dust:


----------



## caphybear

I think I'm 1dpo, I'll wait with you ladies also. I had a dark positive on my opk on wed and thurs, and a little lighter line yesterday. Guess that means I ov yesterday or maybe today. No symptoms at all to report. Good luck ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Mrs_O

Hey ladies! Me too. I O'd some time this week. Told myself this month I wasnt going to test and worry about ovulation day. I know it was supposed to be sometime this week do we just DTD Sunday, Tues, and Friday. We will see if that works! Had some gas around tues-wed and then some mild cramping last night and now again today. Good luck ladies!


----------



## cass11

I would love to jump on board with you guys!! All signs are definitely pointing to the big ovulation day tomorrow or maybe Monday!! We have been busy bedding! so hoping it pays of this month!! Would love to wait with you guys during this torturous TWW!! Please let it go quick!!! please, please, please! 

Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## amommy

Ok so it cant really get any stupider that an IC would give me a line at 2 dpo.. I was doing one to have a reference for a negative.. Guess it will be a negative WITH a line.. Here is the pic!
 



Attached Files:







1312652349357.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 50









PART_1312658940671.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 56


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Yes but clearly it's an evap because it's so thin. That's why I don't like ICs. Good luck hun!


----------



## amommy

Of course I know its a stupid IC line, but just amazed that its so stupidly showed up when conception hasn't even taken place.. that line was there within 5 minutes!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

It just goes to show they can't be trusted! I think only FRERs are good.


----------



## mummy madness

yup would only use the frer also they are the best really


----------



## trulybl3ssed

That's the test I'll be using if AF doesn't show.


----------



## mummy madness

me toooooooo


----------



## trulybl3ssed

lol


----------



## mummy madness

im feeling really sick tonight yuck


----------



## SLH

I am away and typing on my phone is so annoying. When I get home on Tuesday I will respond to everyone. 

My temperature was above the cover line today so I know i ovulated yesterday. I really hope this will be everyones last 2ww. 

I bought 2 frer's last month and I have 1 left. I hope I don't have to buy anymore 

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

mummy madness said:


> im feeling really sick tonight yuck

What's wrong hun?


----------



## mummy madness

was in bed sleeping and all woke up feeling really ill its kinda going away now a small bit


----------



## trulybl3ssed

mummy madness said:


> was in bed sleeping and all woke up feeling really ill its kinda going away now a small bit

I hope you feel better. I know I've been out of it for the past week but today I've been knocking out. Tomorrow is my sons baptism and I just want to stay in bed all day. Ugh, hope it passes soon.


----------



## mummy madness

hey yeah i hope you feel better to hun. you will have a great day 2marrow with all the excitement and everything it will keep you busy anyway to keep your mind off it


----------



## trulybl3ssed

mummy madness said:


> hey yeah i hope you feel better to hun. you will have a great day 2marrow with all the excitement and everything it will keep you busy anyway to keep your mind off it

Thanks but I don't think so. I just feel really sluggish. I'm not even THERE yet and I'm already wanting to go home! lol. We're going to the church by 2pm and it ends at 3pm. Then from there we're all going to a nice park for a picnic and some pictures. I just know I can't wait for it to come and pass. It's sad because that's my sons big day and I'm just BLAH! Hopefully tomorrow I feel differently.


----------



## Augie

Hi ladies! Just popping in the join the thread. I feel that I jut OVed or I'm about too. The past two days I've had EWCM and I think I felt ovulation pain. We've dtd several times this week...so now starts the wait!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Augie said:


> Hi ladies! Just popping in the join the thread. I feel that I jut OVed or I'm about too. The past two days I've had EWCM and I think I felt ovulation pain. We've dtd several times this week...so now starts the wait!

:wave: I'm sorta like you right now. I don't know if I've already ovulated because one OPK looked positive while the one I took after that looked negative so I'm just sitting here confused lol. I've had some crazy pains last night and that was after the positive OPK. Today I have some EWCM that stretches so I think I either did ovulate or I'm going to tonight or tomorrow. Ugh, the waiting sucks!! But we too have DTD this whole week. I don't even want to do it tonight but I have to lol.


----------



## Augie

Haha, me too. I'm even feeling a little tender from dtd but we must keep going! :haha:


----------



## mummy madness

believe me I no how you feel I have felt like that for ages to. I hope that feeling will pass for you


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Augie said:


> Haha, me too. I'm even feeling a little tender from dtd but we must keep going! :haha:

LOL, I feel like we're all on a mission. Well, technically we are lol.


----------



## SLH

mummy madness said:


> was in bed sleeping and all woke up feeling really ill its kinda going away now a small bit

That sucks :( I hope you feel better soon. :)
Could it be a symptom?


----------



## amommy

I feel very ill when I release an egg and when conception is taking place..


----------



## amommy

2 dpo and letting you know anything that seems out of ordinary for me.. Today it was that I was completely teary when my kids went to their dads, this is very unusual for me!! usually I am glad to have the break!


----------



## SLH

amommy said:


> 2 dpo and letting you know anything that seems out of ordinary for me.. Today it was that I was completely teary when my kids went to their dads, this is very unusual for me!! usually I am glad to have the break!

Being emotional could be a sign. Or maybe it was the want for a baby that made you that way.


----------



## amommy

yes SLH and it could be that I weaned of my anti depressants and finally have emotions again!


----------



## SLH

I don't know if it's a symptom or not, but I'm having twinges of pain and tugging in my right side. Why do I do this to myself? Lol.


----------



## SLH

amommy said:


> yes SLH and it could be that I weaned of my anti depressants and finally have emotions again!

I used to be on anti-depressants too. I remember when i first came off of them I was the same way. I haven't taken anything since December when i wanted to start ttc. It took about a month and now I'm fine. I still get depressed once in awhile but not nearly as much as i used to years ago.


----------



## rawrrasaur

So I noticed yesterday I have sore boobs (especially the nipples). It's not too bad, but when I was laying down I had to roll over because it was uncomfortable. Def not normal for me and doesn't happen at all anymore since being on bc BUT I did miss some, so who knows. I also have a lot of white/creamy cm I guess? At first I was like ugh I'm getting a yeast infection, but upon further inspection it wasn't a yi. Not sure if this has anything to do with anything but seems a little out of the ordinary to me. Also a little extra bitchy but that might just be me :haha:


----------



## mummy madness

im feeling kinda sad to day dunno why really also a bit short tempered which isnt usually like me :growlmad:. my other symptoms include feeling sick after eating and niggley pain in lower tummy on the left


----------



## SLH

mummy madness said:


> im feeling kinda sad to day dunno why really also a bit short tempered which isnt usually like me :growlmad:. my other symptoms include feeling sick after eating and niggley pain in lower tummy on the left

I'm sorry youre feeling sad :hug: those are good signs though how many dpo are you?


----------



## mummy madness

im only about 3 or four


----------



## Wilsey

I'm having mood swings today. Went form being really annoyed at DH to kind of sad and now I'm feeling very grumpy. I'm 3dpo. My nipples have been really sore (hurts to lie on my tummy) since I O'd - that's never happened to be before. :shrug:

Other than that, no other symptoms. Early days...


----------



## sxb

I had a +opk on Thursday and Friday so I am sure I ovulated this weekend. My menstrual cycles are all off, but I think I should have a period on August 25th.... long wait! good luck ladies.


----------



## mummy madness

Wilsey said:


> I'm having mood swings today. Went form being really annoyed at DH to kind of sad and now I'm feeling very grumpy. I'm 3dpo. My nipples have been really sore (hurts to lie on my tummy) since I O'd - that's never happened to be before. :shrug:
> 
> Other than that, no other symptoms. Early days...

 wow lots of promising signs there. when do you think you are gonna test?


----------



## amommy

yes I have the sore nipples too and I am 3 dpo, I wondered if it was left over from Ovulation time.. but not sure.. Now I am not sure about whether I can be pregnant as I found a lump in front of my ear.. went to the doc its either inflammation or a benign tumor.. but a tumor would require surgery soooo If I am PG how can I have that done?


----------



## Wilsey

Due for AF on the 19th so going to try and wait until I am actually late. Makes the 2ww really long!! :dohh:


----------



## mummy madness

Wilsey said:


> Due for AF on the 19th so going to try and wait until I am actually late. Makes the 2ww really long!! :dohh:

stop this tww is killing me. I am wondering if i imagine all my symptoms is it my minds funny way of coping


----------



## Wilsey

I know what you mean!! I can't imagine doing this for years...

I'm glad I've started temping so I can see if my temp goes down around when AF is due. Means I won't be holding out hope if I'm one day late or something!

Ahhhhhh the 2ww is already killing me.... :dohh:


----------



## laughingsarah

Wilsey said:


> Due for AF on the 19th so going to try and wait until I am actually late. Makes the 2ww really long!! :dohh:

Well not that AF is like clockwork or especially consistent... but I'd expect her around the 20th (give or take a day or so) just sayin... :-=

But who's counting... not like I'm keeping _track _or anything... [-( :mrgreen: :blush: 

:bunny:


----------



## mummy madness

laughingsarah said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Due for AF on the 19th so going to try and wait until I am actually late. Makes the 2ww really long!! :dohh:
> 
> Well AF isn't exactly like clockwork or real consistent for me... but I'd expect her around the 20th (give or take a day or so) just sayin... :-=
> 
> But who's counting... not like I'm keeping _track _or anything...[-( :mrgreen: :blush:
> 
> :bunny:Click to expand...

lol:haha: yeah not keeping track of the :witch: at all


----------



## laughingsarah

I have no time for such nonsense as symptom spotting but if I *were* that impatient type of person who has to obssess about every little thing :mrgreen: I'd prolly be reading something into this headache... or wonder why I have all this cm (not that I'd have the foggiest idea...) or start to think peeing frequently actually *meant* something at 7 days... 

Geesh... honestly... how _absurd_... :roll:

:bunny:


----------



## mummy madness

lol I wasnt half as obsessive about symptom spotting until I started with this web site now im a crazy symptom spotter :wacko:


----------



## laughingsarah

mummy madness said:


> lol I wasnt half as obsessive about symptom spotting until I started with this web site now im a crazy symptom spotter :wacko:

:winkwink: Of course Mummy I'm not serious and can't talk about anyone since I'm the worst of all lol... but am going to _try _to hold off until at least the 16th or so to test... (yeah I know... good luck with that lol!) :shy:

:bunny:


----------



## SLH

amommy said:


> yes I have the sore nipples too and I am 3 dpo, I wondered if it was left over from Ovulation time.. but not sure.. Now I am not sure about whether I can be pregnant as I found a lump in front of my ear.. went to the doc its either inflammation or a benign tumor.. but a tumor would require surgery soooo If I am PG how can I have that done?

Im so sorry to hear that. :hug: have you told your doctor that younger ttc?


----------



## mummy madness

laughingsarah said:


> mummy madness said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol I wasnt half as obsessive about symptom spotting until I started with this web site now im a crazy symptom spotter :wacko:
> 
> :winkwink: Of course Mummy I'm not serious and can't talk about anyone since I'm the worst of all lol... but am going to _try _to hold off until at least the 16th or so to test... (yeah I know... good luck with that lol!) :shy:
> 
> :bunny:Click to expand...

sending lots of baby dust your way hope its a BFP:hugs:


----------



## imissmybump

I have had a serious day of symptom spotting. Thought I was getting a bug as I keep feeling lightheaded and sicky. Cramp and cm is still the same. I also have a cracking headache. So pop to see my friend to take my mind off it and she doesnt know how seriously hard we are trying to her to say within 10 mins of me walking in the door. ARE YOU PREGNANT...... I laughed and she said seriously you have pregnant eyes lol... Now even that one is a new one on me xxx


----------



## mummy madness

awwwwww :( I want pregnant eyes lol. wow really thats crazy you must have the baby glow about you how exciting


----------



## laughingsarah

And if I were *really* ridiculously obssessive instead of realizing at 7 days that my mind is playing tricks on me I'd probably be wondering why the same :coffee: I love every morning tasted like ka-ka (sp?) today, why I almost gagged on an egg... and why my tatas look a bit like a road map (Ok get ahold of yourself snap out of it sarah! get a grip, you are tripping!!)

Good thing I'm not that ridiculous... :paper:



:bunny:


----------



## mummy madness

lol I am reading a lot of posts on here going hmmmmm do I feel like that and then come to the conclusion that yes yes I do even if its my mind playing this sick game with me I TOTALLY FEEL LIKE I AM PREGNANT THIS TIME lol or do i


----------



## imissmybump

laughingsarah said:


> And if I were *really* ridiculously obssessive instead of realizing at 7 days that my mind is playing tricks on me I'd probably be wondering why the same :coffee: I love every morning tasted like ka-ka (sp?) today, why I almost gagged on an egg... and why my tatas look a bit like a road map (Ok get ahold of yourself snap out of it sarah! get a grip, you are tripping!!)
> 
> Good thing I'm not that ridiculous... :paper:
> 
> 
> 
> :bunny:

Least you are 7 days I am 4 dpo. I so could of slapped her but last time she said it to me I wasnt much past what I am now and she was so right.... Now I have a full night shift of not doing much other than having lots of time to let my mind go a little bit more of the track and go a little more loopy. The things this TWW do to us xx


----------



## laughingsarah

mummy madness said:


> lol I am reading a lot of posts on here going hmmmmm do I feel like that and then come to the conclusion that yes yes I do even if its my mind playing this sick game with me I TOTALLY FEEL LIKE I AM PREGNANT THIS TIME lol or do i

Crossing *everything* for you Mummy (my fingers, arms, knees, my toes, my T's...)  :hugs:

:bunny:


----------



## imissmybump

mummy madness said:


> awwwwww :( I want pregnant eyes lol. wow really thats crazy you must have the baby glow about you how exciting

I told her to get a grip and that the reason I look rough is cos I am tired lol xxx


----------



## mummy madness

laughingsarah said:


> mummy madness said:
> 
> 
> lol I am reading a lot of posts on here going hmmmmm do I feel like that and then come to the conclusion that yes yes I do even if its my mind playing this sick game with me I TOTALLY FEEL LIKE I AM PREGNANT THIS TIME lol or do i
> 
> Crossing *everything* for you Mummy (my fingers, arms, knees, my toes, my T's...)  :hugs:
> 
> :bunny:Click to expand...

crossing everything for you to hun hopefully we will be able to bump buddies :b yea to buns in the oven 2011:happydance:


----------



## cckarting

sxb i got my positive on the 4th so were about right on together


----------



## mummy madness

hey hun welcome to the tww when is your af :witch: due?


----------



## cckarting

mine is due the 29th, but i got a pos opk on the 4th, so i'm guessing i ovulated the 5th? so can i test earlier than the 29th?


----------



## SLH

mummy madness said:


> lol I wasnt half as obsessive about symptom spotting until I started with this web site now im a crazy symptom spotter :wacko:

I hear you. I'm even worse now that I have found the 2ww website. lol.


----------



## SLH

cckarting said:


> mine is due the 29th, but i got a pos opk on the 4th, so i'm guessing i ovulated the 5th? so can i test earlier than the 29th?

Usually you ovulate 12-36 after your first positive opk, so I think it's safe to say that you ovulated on the 5th. you should get a positive pregnancy test by August 17. If you don't get af by the 29th, there's a huge possibility you're pregnant.


----------



## SLH

mummy madness said:


> lol I am reading a lot of posts on here going hmmmmm do I feel like that and then come to the conclusion that yes yes I do even if its my mind playing this sick game with me I TOTALLY FEEL LIKE I AM PREGNANT THIS TIME lol or do i

Lol, i'm feeling the same way you are. lol. This is crazy. I hope our mind isn't playing tricks on us and we get our bfp this month!!!


----------



## Wilsey

SLH said:


> mummy madness said:
> 
> 
> lol I wasnt half as obsessive about symptom spotting until I started with this web site now im a crazy symptom spotter :wacko:
> 
> I hear you. I'm even worse now that I have found the 2ww website. lol.Click to expand...

What site?


----------



## amommy

www.twoweekwait.com


----------



## mummy madness

omg im feeling so sick its 20 past 2 here in ireland and i cant lie down im so sick yuck


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy madness said:
> 
> 
> lol I wasnt half as obsessive about symptom spotting until I started with this web site now im a crazy symptom spotter :wacko:
> 
> I hear you. I'm even worse now that I have found the 2ww website. lol.Click to expand...
> 
> What site?Click to expand...

https://www.twoweekwait.com/


----------



## SLH

mummy madness said:


> omg im feeling so sick its 20 past 2 here in ireland and i cant lie down im so sick yuck

It sucks that you feel sick, but it's great that you feel sick LOL. FX'd! :dust:

I'm having lots of cm and my back aches. I'm pretty sure i'm just imagining it all though lol.


----------



## mummy madness

wow all good signs for you to i would like to swap you your symptoms for mine please hate being sick


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah...just had a look. I see how I could keep looking at that site. ;)


----------



## mummy madness

Wilsey said:


> Yeah...just had a look. I see how I could keep looking at that site. ;)

i know its crazy addictive


----------



## rawrrasaur

So, I just took a shower and as I was undressing I noticed I had some thin white uh discharge I guess coming out of my bbs? It wasn't a lot, just a small amount but when I wiped it away it came back slowly. It's been about 10 mins out of the shower and it has stopped. Has this happened to anybody else.. is it normal? This has never happened to me before and even if I am pregnant, it's only a few weeks at most. And I peed on two sticks today. One looked like it had a faint positive but it faded away within the time limit. The other was negative. My period isn't due for 10 more days, but it's going to be late since my pills were messed up.


----------



## Wilsey

Hasn't happened to me sorry and not sure if that's a sign or not! Have you googled it?


----------



## rawrrasaur

Yeah seems like it can be a hormonal imbalance pregnancy (or if it's gross and green/bloody) cancer or something that I really hope I don't have lol.. I'm only 24! Looks like it stopped now though.
They really hurt too.. yesterday they were a little sore but today they are bad :(


----------



## mummy madness

this can mean your PG but it can happen when your not PG also sorry cant be more help


----------



## rawrrasaur

It's ok :) I just thought I'd ask. It's just weird that it hasn't happened to me before I feel like I'm leaking or something lol


----------



## Wilsey

You could start your own thread - more people will see it.

Certainly sounds like potential pg symptoms - especially sore bbs!...


----------



## SLH

rawrrasaur said:


> So, I just took a shower and as I was undressing I noticed I had some thin white uh discharge I guess coming out of my bbs? It wasn't a lot, just a small amount but when I wiped it away it came back slowly. It's been about 10 mins out of the shower and it has stopped. Has this happened to anybody else.. is it normal? This has never happened to me before and even if I am pregnant, it's only a few weeks at most. And I peed on two sticks today. One looked like it had a faint positive but it faded away within the time limit. The other was negative. My period isn't due for 10 more days, but it's going to be late since my pills were messed up.

I'm not sure what that could be. Are you taking any medications that could cause it? Have you ever had it before? If not there's a chance it could be a sign.


----------



## rawrrasaur

Nope, no medications and this has never happened to me before.


----------



## cckarting

i think i'm going to wait until the 21st to test because it's my birthday and it would be an amazing present :)


----------



## caphybear

Ok... so I'm like 4 or 5 dpo and I am spotting a little... very little. I'm also gassy, bloated and nauseous. My af's are goofy, so it may be coming on early. I did an IUI last month, and the last 2 1/2 weeks I was on progesterone. I'm wondering if that messed up this cycle (which is completely natural). :?:


----------



## rawrrasaur

So falling asleep last night, I my bbs and back were sore and bf brought me some aspirin. Woke up this morning and my back is KILLING me and my bbs still hurt. Also, yesterday I bent over to pick something up and threw up in my mouth (gross, I know). It wasn't a lot, but I wasn't feeling full or nauseous at all.


----------



## froliky2011

I got my +OPK on Monday, Aug. 8th. I am in the tww now. No spotting. Bady dust to everyone!!


----------



## mummy madness

I had a lot of back pain last night and then this morning I have a splitting headache and brown with hints of red blood discharge (TMI) I thnk this might be the :witch: arriving she is early but still could be her im totally gutted


----------



## Wilsey

So sorry if it is mummy madness!

How early is she?!


----------



## mummy madness

she wasnt suppose to arrive until 22nd of aug im feeling a small hopeful cause no more spotting since this morning so im praying


----------



## Wilsey

So is it possible it was IB?!


----------



## imissmybump

mummy madness said:


> she wasnt suppose to arrive until 22nd of aug im feeling a small hopeful cause no more spotting since this morning so im praying

I said on another thred this was your month!!!!! Bring on the :BFP: xx


----------



## mummy madness

Wilsey said:


> So is it possible it was IB?!

i hope its possible it is


----------



## Wilsey

How exciting! Keep us updated (ahh like you weren't going to anyway haha) :D


----------



## cckarting

how you doing wisley???


----------



## Wilsey

Hey cckarting!

Ahhh you know. 6dpo and nothing much going on. I'm trying to chill out this 2ww and not over-analyse anything.

How you doing?! :D


----------



## cckarting

trying to do the same! i caved at poas this morning, which only made the wait that much harder! there was color at the bottom of the second line, but it didn't go across the strip so i'm confused, and wanting to test again! not much for symptoms either. i feel a little more irritable today than usual but i could just be crabby lol!


----------



## Wilsey

How many DPO are you?!


----------



## lian_83

Hi all, can I join? I need buddies to make sure I don't go crazy during the 2ww.

I Od on Aug 6 and now 5DPO. Today I had a temp dip which is probably too early for IB. I have plenty of internet cheapies and might POAS from tomorrow just for the heck of it. :happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome lian_hawaii!! :D

Ahhh if you have the internet cheapies why the heck not I say!

Hmmm that dip is very close to the coverline...it could be IB. Little early but then not everyone would be between 7-10dpo!


----------



## lian_83

Hi Wilsey, thanks!! Btw, I'm also located in NZ now in Christchurch (FX no more earthquakes).


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhh yay! It's hard being on here when everyone is going to bed during our day hahaha! :D

I really hope you have no more earthquakes! That was some crazy shizz. You guys still getting aftershocks? 

I'm in Welly.


----------



## mummy madness

hi everyone its 3am here in ireland and i am here and im just freaking out all day long was spotting this morning then stopped then this evening another bit of spotting and now nothing god im going crazy


----------



## rawrrasaur

I've had the WORST backache all day. I'm in bed now with a heating pad. Bbs still ache and I've had a couple little tugging-feeling cramps today. Poas and got a super super faint line (might just be evap). Period is due next friday.


----------



## mummy madness

rawrrasaur said:


> I've had the WORST backache all day. I'm in bed now with a heating pad. Bbs still ache and I've had a couple little tugging-feeling cramps today. Poas and got a super super faint line (might just be evap). Period is due next friday.

all good signs hun


----------



## SLH

rawrrasaur said:


> I've had the WORST backache all day. I'm in bed now with a heating pad. Bbs still ache and I've had a couple little tugging-feeling cramps today. Poas and got a super super faint line (might just be evap). Period is due next friday.

Those are very good signs. The faint positive is even more awesome.


----------



## SLH

mummy madness said:


> hi everyone its 3am here in ireland and i am here and im just freaking out all day long was spotting this morning then stopped then this evening another bit of spotting and now nothing god im going crazy

That sucks, i'm sorry about the spotting. I hope af doesn't come.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Just cleaned out my apartment. The closets and stuff. Threw away clothes and things we don't need. Stained things so I wouldn't even think of giving them to a Church. Anyways, my back and bb's are killing me. Actually, my bb's feel like there are rocks in them! I don't know how to explain it. I also have cramps in my uterus. I'm really sleepy and thirsty and I have a ton of white CM.


----------



## Wilsey

Sounding promising trulybl3ssed!


----------



## amommy

Nesting already truly? 

Symptoms: sticky cm, low cervix, hot flashes, faint + maybe..

Wanna look?
https://i54.tinypic.com/2rpsio1.jpg


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey ladies, newbie here! Trying for #4 after tubal reversal. Three months after reversal finally ttc. Based off calendar I O'd on 8/3 so that would make me about 7dpo today. Not for sure. Didn't use opk or temping and checking cm was out from all the bd-ing. Here are my symptoms: 1st few days po sore bbs, very gasey, cramping, followed by some bb relief. 6dpo very sharp pains, lower right side pelvis area. Woke up in mid of night choking on stomach acid. Happened few days ago too. This used to only happen when I was prego with my last dd. Bbs sore and heavy. Today even heavier and sore. Internet cheapies arrived today. Just had to poas, lol, of course saw nothing! Oh and sharpness is gone but today was more like mild af cramps. AF due 8/17


----------



## lian_83

Wilsey said:


> Ohhhh yay! It's hard being on here when everyone is going to bed during our day hahaha! :D
> 
> I really hope you have no more earthquakes! That was some crazy shizz. You guys still getting aftershocks?
> 
> I'm in Welly.

Shocks are laying low for quite sometime, but u never know.. I surely feel like I had chemical after Feb 22nd one because I am really quite extremely sensitive and stressed out to no end.

But now, I'm learning to relax, meditate and just enjoy this TTC madness! :thumbup:


----------



## rawrrasaur

Just woke up. Back/bbs ache more than before. Also a ton of white/lotiony cm is back, it seemed to have gone away for a day but it's back. I just poas, one of the cheapy early response ones. I have a feeling it's gunna be negative tho since I still have 9/10 days until af lol. I just couldn't help it, I keep telling a friend how I'm feeling and she's talking me into it :dohh:


----------



## rawrrasaur

So there's a super faint line as in you can only see it when you take it out of the case and hold it into the light so I'm gunna say bfn cuz I must be imagining it lol


----------



## SLH

amommy said:


> Nesting already truly?
> 
> Symptoms: sticky cm, low cervix, hot flashes, faint + maybe..
> 
> Wanna look?
> https://i54.tinypic.com/2rpsio1.jpg

I actually think I see something and my eyes suck. How many dpo are you again? I'll be peeing on a stick on tuesday if AF doesn't get here by then.


----------



## SLH

rawrrasaur said:


> So there's a super faint line as in you can only see it when you take it out of the case and hold it into the light so I'm gunna say bfn cuz I must be imagining it lol

That's awesome. I hope you're not imagining things.


----------



## SLH

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hey ladies, newbie here! Trying for #4 after tubal reversal. Three months after reversal finally ttc. Based off calendar I O'd on 8/3 so that would make me about 7dpo today. Not for sure. Didn't use opk or temping and checking cm was out from all the bd-ing. Here are my symptoms: 1st few days po sore bbs, very gasey, cramping, followed by some bb relief. 6dpo very sharp pains, lower right side pelvis area. Woke up in mid of night choking on stomach acid. Happened few days ago too. This used to only happen when I was prego with my last dd. Bbs sore and heavy. Today even heavier and sore. Internet cheapies arrived today. Just had to poas, lol, of course saw nothing! Oh and sharpness is gone but today was more like mild af cramps. AF due 8/17

Those are very good signs. 7dpo is still too early to test. I'm having the same symptoms as you but i think I'm just making things up. 
Choking on stomach acid is a sign? I have been doing that for 2 days now, but I have chronic nausea so i assumed it was happening because of that. 
:dust: to everyone.


----------



## 12darcy

Hello Ladies, today is 6dpo for me.... been having some slight symptoms, but trying not to over analyze everthing this time. Keeping it calm....however, did want to share that on 4dpo had lots of twinges on my left side and some watery cm, 5dpo some bloat feeling after drinking water and eating 2 crackers, today I have had some small slight twinges on my right side and some cm, and I have been hot all day.... just wanted to share some of my symptoms.... hope this is the month.... baby dust to all!


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

:sleep:I feel like I could sleep for England. So tired...


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Anyone else experiencing this?? I'm 4dpo and I have cramps in my uterus and ovaries. I heavy and dull feeling in my uterus. Sore bb's, white and watery cm only on my underwear, a burning sensation in the pit of my stomach, a little bit of low back pain, and a lot of energy when I had no energy for the past week??

As for my bb's, they look swollen and the bumps on the areola areas are really prominent. 

Just curious.


----------



## 12darcy

trulybl3ssed said:


> Anyone else experiencing this?? I'm 4dpo and I have cramps in my uterus and ovaries. I heavy and dull feeling in my uterus. Sore bb's, white and watery cm only on my underwear, a burning sensation in the pit of my stomach, a little bit of low back pain, and a lot of energy when I had no energy for the past week??
> 
> As for my bb's, they look swollen and the bumps on the areola areas are really prominent.
> 
> Just curious.

YES!!!! My cramps were small, knife like quick pains, for maybe 2-3 min then they went away.... but came back through out the day.... dont have any burning in my belly, but I get really full really quick.... eating like a toddler.

My bb's hurt around the nip durning 3-4dpo, but they don't really hurt today...
try not to obsess about it.... it will drive you nuts!!! Stay calm and busy with little things.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Again, you sound like me!! LOL. I feel like crap. My throat hurts again, crampy, low back pain, bb's are so swollen it's unbelievable, and I'm really sleepy. I still have that burning sensation in my stomach but now I'm burping a lot and it burns. I guess it's heartburn. 

It's so hard to not symptom-spot and it's funny because I swore I wouldn't allow myself to do that this cycle! LOL


----------



## mummy madness

okay guys i am done for this month the witch arrived early :cry: good luck to you all for the rest of your tww baby dust to you all 
back to the drawing board for me


----------



## rawrrasaur

So I was messing with my tests in photoshop lol. I inverted them. The first one there wasn't really anything but the second one (that I took this morning) there was a hint of color but it's barely there. I just peed on one now and bfn so idk. It's still early but I'm going nuts.


----------



## SLH

mummy madness said:


> okay guys i am done for this month the witch arrived early :cry: good luck to you all for the rest of your tww baby dust to you all
> back to the drawing board for me

Aw, i'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## cass11

Hi Ladies, 
So I am pretty sure I am 4dpo today and I have been getting the worst cramps! I always get really really bad cramps with AF but not until she actually arrives! I never have cramps like this otherwise. They arent really bad at the moment but I wouldnt say they were mild either, somewhere in between I guess. And today my nose has been running like crazy! And I have a dull ache in my lower back! I have no idea if this means anything, surely 4dpo is too early for anything?? Its just really been bugging me all day, hoping you ladies could shed some light!! Hope everyone is doing well! x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

mummy madness said:


> okay guys i am done for this month the witch arrived early :cry: good luck to you all for the rest of your tww baby dust to you all
> back to the drawing board for me

I am SO sorry hun.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

cass11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> So I am pretty sure I am 4dpo today and I have been getting the worst cramps! I always get really really bad cramps with AF but not until she actually arrives! I never have cramps like this otherwise. They arent really bad at the moment but I wouldnt say they were mild either, somewhere in between I guess. And today my nose has been running like crazy! And I have a dull ache in my lower back! I have no idea if this means anything, surely 4dpo is too early for anything?? Its just really been bugging me all day, hoping you ladies could shed some light!! Hope everyone is doing well! x

I am 4dpo too and I'm having the same cramps as you. Oh my Gosh, they are pretty intense. I'm due in 9-12 days for AF and I NEVER cramp this early. Maybe a few days before AF and it's a different crampy feeling anyways. I also have a sore throat, sore and swollen bb's, frequent urination that only began today, white and clear cm and heartburn. I hope this is our month!


----------



## mummy madness

ok guys im totally freaking out was bleeding what I thought was a lot and now it seams to have stopped now but feel so so sick and have lots of lower cramps help i am going mad


----------



## cass11

trulybl3ssed said:


> cass11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> So I am pretty sure I am 4dpo today and I have been getting the worst cramps! I always get really really bad cramps with AF but not until she actually arrives! I never have cramps like this otherwise. They arent really bad at the moment but I wouldnt say they were mild either, somewhere in between I guess. And today my nose has been running like crazy! And I have a dull ache in my lower back! I have no idea if this means anything, surely 4dpo is too early for anything?? Its just really been bugging me all day, hoping you ladies could shed some light!! Hope everyone is doing well! x
> 
> I am 4dpo too and I'm having the same cramps as you. Oh my Gosh, they are pretty intense. I'm due in 9-12 days for AF and I NEVER cramp this early. Maybe a few days before AF and it's a different crampy feeling anyways. I also have a sore throat, sore and swollen bb's, frequent urination that only began today, white and clear cm and heartburn. I hope this is our month!Click to expand...

So glad Im not the only one! I keep thinking maybe its too early for any sort of symptoms but I really cant ignore this! The cramping can get pretty intense too! And I have been getting a lot of cm too! I actually keep thinking AF has arrived really early with it and the cramps too! Argh, the crazyness we put ourselves through!! Im due for Af on the 25th!


----------



## cass11

mummy madness said:


> ok guys im totally freaking out was bleeding what I thought was a lot and now it seams to have stopped now but feel so so sick and have lots of lower cramps help i am going mad

Maybe it was IB?? I have never experienced IB so not sure how much you actually bleed during it! Fingers crossed it wasnt the witch arriving!


----------



## mummy madness

i hope it isnt her either she is turning me into a crazy person


----------



## SLH

I hope she doesn't come and it's just some kind of weird symptom.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Big temp drop today. Temps have been high all week. 8dpo today. Please please pleaase let it be implantation dip and temps go back up again!


----------



## SLH

mybabyluv3 said:


> Big temp drop today. Temps have been high all week. 8dpo today. Please please pleaase let it be implantation dip and temps go back up again!

Implantation happens around now, so that might be a good sign. Fx'd they go up tomorrow.


----------



## mybabyluv3

SLH said:


> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> Big temp drop today. Temps have been high all week. 8dpo today. Please please pleaase let it be implantation dip and temps go back up again!
> 
> Implantation happens around now, so that might be a good sign. Fx'd they go up tomorrow.Click to expand...

Just left comment in your chills post


----------



## SLH

Thank you. I will have to go and read it.
I'm also very hungry I can't stop eating. This could mean af is coming as I usually get really hungry like this 2 days before, but it's still way too early to get af.


----------



## mybabyluv3

lol, I'm eating a gelati right now!!


----------



## amommy

babyluv, when is your usual AF due? 8 dpo sounds a bit early for AF, and seems about right for implant dip!! Hoping for you! 

Mummy sure hope that was IB bleed, do you temp? might help to know what is going on if you see a drop or a rise, or they are high might mean you are still in!


----------



## mybabyluv3

AF due 17th. My cycle flip flops. It averages about every 28 days. Last month it came day 27. I'm hoping to see a rise again.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Almost forgot to add. Today felt so much like af is close. Back and cramps just like right before and lots of gas. Mostly gone by evening. Hmmm


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm so just went to the bathroom and had a tiny bit of light brown on the tp! I'm 7dpo today - IB?!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I think quite possibly!


----------



## amommy

yep wilsey I agree.. certainly sounds like it!!


----------



## amommy

my CM was a bit yellow tinged today, still lotiony.. cervix is low medium, and really other than that I would just be "symptom spotting!" LOL.. I was nauseous tonight but had just drank one of those starbucks vanilla latte thingy's in a jar.. and my head feels whooshy, like dizzy.. and my pee smelled weird tonight haha!! Oh and last but not least I have been teary over everything!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks mybabyluv3! :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

amommy said:


> my CM was a bit yellow tinged today, still lotiony.. cervix is low medium, and really other than that I would just be "symptom spotting!" LOL.. I was nauseous tonight but had just drank one of those starbucks vanilla latte thingy's in a jar.. and my head feels whooshy, like dizzy.. and my pee smelled weird tonight haha!! Oh and last but not least I have been teary over everything!

I've been emotional since cd 12. Really couldn't stop crying 2 days before I was sposed to O. What was that about? Could I have O' d early?


----------



## SLH

I'm having lots of twinges. I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## amommy

Started spotting today, first bit was white mucusy with pink tinge, then a few more times just pinkish orange on the TP, AF is due wednesday, my cycles are still like clockwork, but I am wondering if it is coming early this month.. hmm? 

I am cramping which is not an AF symptom for me, have that full pelvis feeling also. The teariness continues, even to the point of the complete meltdown at the verizon phone agent.. I think I am going mad! 

Wilsey? no AF yet?


----------



## Wilsey

Hey amommy!

Nope, no AF. Spotting seems to have ceased a bit. Guess I just see what happens over the next couple of days.

You are the same dpo as me - hope these are bad signs for us!! :dust:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Spotting and not due til Wednesday? Doesn't sound like AF if you are pretty much regular. Spotting is a sign of pregnancy. As for me, cramps, bloating and sore heavy bbs, all normal for me a week before AF. Or at least it was before my surgery in May. Maybe I'm going back to normal with the early pms.


----------



## amommy

well lets hope your symptoms are pregnancy related.. we need to see some BFP's soon girls!! fingers crossed!

Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## SLH

Yes, this thread needs to have BFP's. I want to come here and see a bunch of them! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Only 4 days to go which in reality means anywhere from 3-5 days for me. I wish it would go ahead and come if it's going to so I can move on and actually chart this month.


----------



## amommy

Amen sista!! just get here already or give me aline!


----------



## mybabyluv3

What dpo are you again? Or should I say when is she due to spoil the party?


----------



## amommy

4 days here temp 97.2 here comes AF!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Not feeling too optimistic. Meet you back here next month...


----------



## SLH

Maybe this thread is a bad one lol. I think im out too because my temps are curving downwords :brat: if I was pregnant that wouldn't happen right?
I really want to pee on my frer right now but I don't want to waste it.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies, so I've been spotting brown since 7dpo and had a little bit of pink/red yesterday so figured it meant AF was coming 5 days early (very strange for me).

My temp jumped from 36.72 to 36.84. I checked it again thinking it must be a mistake and the second time it was 36.87. Is this a good sign?

SLH - could just be a random dip and it might go back up again. Is 9dpo a little early for you to normally have it sloping down if you were going to get AF? Your temps seem higher than last month...


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Hi ladies, so I've been spotting brown since 7dpo and had a little bit of pink/red yesterday so figured it meant AF was coming 5 days early (very strange for me).
> 
> My temp jumped from 36.72 to 36.84. I checked it again thinking it must be a mistake and the second time it was 36.87. Is this a good sign?
> 
> SLH - could just be a random dip and it might go back up again. Is 9dpo a little early for you to normally have it sloping down if you were going to get AF? Your temps seem higher than last month...

I wonder if maybe it was implantation bleeding. Is it still happening? I'm not sure how long IB happens for, but you never know. I like to look on the bright side of things.

I have a short luteal phase so it's not too early for my temperature to dip. I hope you're right about it being just a random dip. It's much higher than last month and last month I also was taking my temperature 3 hours later than I am this month. I'm going to be testing on Tuesday I think if AF doesn't come. I'm terrified of BFN's


----------



## Wilsey

I don't know how long IB is supposed to last. Must be different for everyone. One woman on here said she spotted for five days with her son. Guess I have to wait and see (oh yeah, cos we LOVE waiting!!).

I'm thinking I'll test 12dpo if my temps stay up. I'm so scared of BFNs but also having a chemical!

Hope your temps stay elevated xx :dust:


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies, i want to join you guys on this journey. i hope that is ok.:) i am 11 dpo but i have been testing everydays since 7dpo with BFN grrr. boobs are slightly achy. have been like that just a couple of dpo. thought i saw some blood when i wiped around 7dpo but i could have been imagining it. :) i have had hight temps since 4dpo my temp increased from 97.8 to low 98. my coverline is 97.68. and i have stayed above that everyday past ovulation. this is my first time bbt so i have no clue if it will in anyway mean anything this time around. if af is on here way will my temp drop a couple of days before she is due or just when she due? do you girls know? 
oh we are trying for our first baby.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi bella - welcome!

In terms of the temp dropping for AF that's different for everyone. This is my first month temping so I'm going to find out soon too!

My temp is basically the same as yesterday (.01 higher) but I feel like I'm getting AF. Even had some dark brown blood - I usually get that for two days before AF. So not very hopeful at this point :(


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> hello ladies, i want to join you guys on this journey. i hope that is ok.:) i am 11 dpo but i have been testing everydays since 7dpo with BFN grrr. boobs are slightly achy. have been like that just a couple of dpo. thought i saw some blood when i wiped around 7dpo but i could have been imagining it. :) i have had hight temps since 4dpo my temp increased from 97.8 to low 98. my coverline is 97.68. and i have stayed above that everyday past ovulation. this is my first time bbt so i have no clue if it will in anyway mean anything this time around. if af is on here way will my temp drop a couple of days before she is due or just when she due? do you girls know?
> oh we are trying for our first baby.

When af comes your temperature drops. My temperature dropped last month the day before AF came. When your temperature drops af usually comes a day or two later. The object is to keep your temperatures above your cover line. If you go to my chart you will see that my temperature dropped today, so that means that af will get here by tomorrow or the next day :cry:


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> I don't know how long IB is supposed to last. Must be different for everyone. One woman on here said she spotted for five days with her son. Guess I have to wait and see (oh yeah, cos we LOVE waiting!!).
> 
> I'm thinking I'll test 12dpo if my temps stay up. I'm so scared of BFNs but also having a chemical!
> 
> Hope your temps stay elevated xx :dust:

Your chart looks good right now.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks SLH - I hope you're right! Not feeling super confident after having the brown blood today :( Wasn't spotting either. Guess I just see how I go over the next few days!


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you for the answers ladies. but slh your chart is still showing above the coverline wouldn't that still be a possitive? could you pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase look at my chart and tell me what you think or see. :) when are you ladies going to start testing? i am going to continue testing everyday until i get a bfp. :) i don't want to think that af will show this month. how long have you all been ttc?


----------



## SLH

Af came tonight :( all of that symptom spotting was a waste of time. I will be back to do it again in a couple of weeks lol.


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> thank you for the answers ladies. but slh your chart is still showing above the coverline wouldn't that still be a possitive? could you pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase look at my chart and tell me what you think or see. :) when are you ladies going to start testing? i am going to continue testing everyday until i get a bfp. :) i don't want to think that af will show this month. how long have you all been ttc?

Your chart is looking good. I like the fact that it rised today and didn't drop. I will look at it tomorrow in hopes to see it still up.


----------



## Wilsey

SLH said:


> Af came tonight :( all of that symptom spotting was a waste of time. I will be back to do it again in a couple of weeks lol.

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Af came tonight :( all of that symptom spotting was a waste of time. I will be back to do it again in a couple of weeks lol.
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Your chart is looking good. Have you tested yet? I have a good feeling about you.


----------



## Wilsey

Naww cute! Hope your feeling is right!

Tested yesterday - BFN. Looked at the test this morning and there is a pink line the thickness of the control line. But know to ignore that. Sort of thought evaps were thin lines though...or grey.

Will wait until the 19th and test again! Only a few days away but feels like an eternity! ;)


----------



## bellaswedus

SLH said:


> Af came tonight :( all of that symptom spotting was a waste of time. I will be back to do it again in a couple of weeks lol.

aww i am sorry. but now you can relax until the next round. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

SLH said:


> bellaswedus said:
> 
> 
> thank you for the answers ladies. but slh your chart is still showing above the coverline wouldn't that still be a possitive? could you pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase look at my chart and tell me what you think or see. :) when are you ladies going to start testing? i am going to continue testing everyday until i get a bfp. :) i don't want to think that af will show this month. how long have you all been ttc?
> 
> Your chart is looking good. I like the fact that it rised today and didn't drop. I will look at it tomorrow in hopes to see it still up.Click to expand...


slh thank you, thank you, thank you soooo much! so i don't know if this is a bad or good sign but i had twinges on the lower part of my belly for a little over an hour. do you ladies know what it can possibly mean? 

x


----------



## mybabyluv3

SLH hugs hun. I have a feeling I'll be meeting you on the other side in a day or two.


----------



## bellaswedus

goodmorning ladies! how is everyone doing today? any new exciting symptoms? :) temp is roughly the same for me. did test today but still a bfn. what a waste of money. but i can't help myself. i think i will go an invest in some $ store sticks. the twingis i had yesterday are completly gone. the only thing i have is the slightly full breasts. :(

has anyone else tested? if not when do you plan on testing?


----------



## prickly

Nothing much happening here either ladies...tested yesterday with fmu and :bfn:
This was with internet cheapie stick.
Have bought some frer tests and will test again tomorrow with fmu...if its a :bfn: again then I am guessing I am also pretty much out this month...all my symptoms have subsided past few days...I had every symptom in the book up to a few days ago and as I am not taking any meds and have had numerous IUID's, chem pregs and m/c I am quite attuned to my body and no way could I have imagined all of them! My chart shows ovulation, OPK test showed ovulation and I had temp dips at all the right places...lol...but hey ho...its a bit of a lottery this conception business!:dohh:
Here's my chart so far....:hugs:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## imissmybump

I'm due on friday and getting BFN here. Think I'm out the game this month even though my body thinks otherwise Xx


----------



## prickly

imissmybump said:


> I'm due on friday and getting BFN here. Think I'm out the game this month even though my body thinks otherwise Xx

Yep, our bodies are just mean, mean, nasty machines trying to trick us!!:growlmad:

Still....I am just gonna think of it as another month to whip it into shape!!:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## imissmybump

I feel more pregnant than I did all the way with my last one. Roll on the witch so I feel normal x x


----------



## Wilsey

Due Friday - BFN this morning.:(

Temp went down slightly. I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## prickly

Wilsey said:


> Due Friday - BFN this morning.:(
> 
> Temp went down slightly. I have a bad feeling about this...

Same here. :growlmad::growlmad:
Keep smiling honey! Stay with us all on here and if we have to do another cycle, lets do it together with some new virtual friends for support!! :hug: :dust:


----------



## imissmybump

Thats three of us awaiting the witch on Friday. I have done to many tests and all neg so I will be in for another cycle. 

Wish AF would hurry up so this pain in my side and my HUGE boobs would go away xx


----------



## Wilsey

I did a test and it was a BFN today but then looked at it 15 minutes later (I know! Shouldn't even look) and this is what the evap looked like? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04482.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 37









DSC04483.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 42


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> I did a test and it was a BFN today but then looked at it 15 minutes later (I know! Shouldn't even look) and this is what the evap looked like? :shrug:

Those look like positives too me, but if they were there after they maybe evaps so I don't want to get your hopes up. You should test with a frer.


----------



## bellaswedus

slh sorry to bugg you again. could you please please once again check my chart...what do you think? if i am not prego i would have gotten af on thursday. am i out or is there a chance? i have had the worst headache today as well. but other than that not a whole lot of other symptoms. oh yeah white cm sort of stringy. but i still have BFN :(. 

wilsey those look like they are positives. how long did you wait before you went back to look at them? i never ever get a positive when i go back to look at my hpt so you should try with a digi one. i hope this is it for you. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Your chart looks good Bella! :)

Mine took a tip today, but it did snow overnight!

Maybe 15 minutes went by. So wasn't hours or anything. Still don't trust it! Will test tomorrow morning with FMU again. Thinking about buying a digi one!


----------



## kate.anon

WILSEY

im due friday and did a test todaytoo and it came back negative..i threw mine away after 9 minutes though because i start seeing lines when i want one so bad. maybe i shouldve waited another few mins..anyway it was definately a negative when i looked. so now im feeling like af is definately gonna come soon. feeling rather down :( maybe we could help each other xx


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> slh sorry to bugg you again. could you please please once again check my chart...what do you think? if i am not prego i would have gotten af on thursday. am i out or is there a chance? i have had the worst headache today as well. but other than that not a whole lot of other symptoms. oh yeah white cm sort of stringy. but i still have BFN :(.
> 
> wilsey those look like they are positives. how long did you wait before you went back to look at them? i never ever get a positive when i go back to look at my hpt so you should try with a digi one. i hope this is it for you. :)

Your temperatures are still above the cover line and haven't dropped much. That' might be a good sign. Check every morning, and if it drops a lot you can probably expect af. However, anything is possible.


----------



## SLH

Don't feel down everyone. AF hasn't arrived yet, so you aren't totally out. Some people get lots of negatives before a positive. Not everyone will get a positive early. If you are out, we can all support each other for the next cycle by figuring out when we're ovulating and stuff like that. I'm sure we will all get our bfp's soon.


----------



## Wilsey

kate.anon said:


> WILSEY
> 
> im due friday and did a test todaytoo and it came back negative..i threw mine away after 9 minutes though because i start seeing lines when i want one so bad. maybe i shouldve waited another few mins..anyway it was definately a negative when i looked. so now im feeling like af is definately gonna come soon. feeling rather down :( maybe we could help each other xx

Heya! Yeah, I definitely shouldn't have looked. I feel like AF is imminent - keep feeling like she's arrived and going to the bathroom. Expecting to start spotting tomorrow :(


----------



## bellaswedus

i am in with slhs' positive thoughts, that the rest of us that are STILL in the game - lets be positive! wilsey, kate.anon, imissmybump, prickly, mybabylove3 (and everybody elses that are still waiting for a bfp) until af shows her face we are still in. the game is not over until its over. lets get all of our positive minds together and pray that there will be a bean just trying to get settled in. she/he is just taking some time to let us know that the mission is accomplished. :) i am not waiting for af i am waiting for a BFP.


----------



## bellaswedus

SLH said:


> bellaswedus said:
> 
> 
> slh sorry to bugg you again. could you please please once again check my chart...what do you think? if i am not prego i would have gotten af on thursday. am i out or is there a chance? i have had the worst headache today as well. but other than that not a whole lot of other symptoms. oh yeah white cm sort of stringy. but i still have BFN :(.
> 
> wilsey those look like they are positives. how long did you wait before you went back to look at them? i never ever get a positive when i go back to look at my hpt so you should try with a digi one. i hope this is it for you. :)
> 
> Your temperatures are still above the cover line and haven't dropped much. That' might be a good sign. Check every morning, and if it drops a lot you can probably expect af. However, anything is possible.Click to expand...

thank you so much hun! i will check tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## bellaswedus

Wilsey said:


> Your chart looks good Bella! :)
> 
> Mine took a tip today, but it did snow overnight!
> 
> Maybe 15 minutes went by. So wasn't hours or anything. Still don't trust it! Will test tomorrow morning with FMU again. Thinking about buying a digi one!

thank you wilsey, i sure hope the bbt will continue upward. :) 

i would have been so excited if i were you. i would so run and get another hpt and try tomorrow. gl hun and think positive!


----------



## imissmybump

Every night I've not been work I have woke up at 3-4 am. Normally its drink let out my dog and back to bed. Did all that only to then have to be sick. Maybe all the aches I have been getting the bad head etc was the start of a virus. X x


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm with SLH. CD1 here we go......


----------



## SLH

mybabyluv3 said:


> I'm with SLH. CD1 here we go......

I'm so sorry. When do you think you will ovulate? I'm thinking I will at the end of August.


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks good Bella! :)
> 
> Mine took a tip today, but it did snow overnight!
> 
> Maybe 15 minutes went by. So wasn't hours or anything. Still don't trust it! Will test tomorrow morning with FMU again. Thinking about buying a digi one!
> 
> thank you wilsey, i sure hope the bbt will continue upward. :)
> 
> i would have been so excited if i were you. i would so run and get another hpt and try tomorrow. gl hun and think positive!Click to expand...

I think your chart looks good. I can't wait to see it tomorrow when you take your temperature again.


----------



## SLH

I figured since it's cd1 that I would change the title of the thread.


----------



## mybabyluv3

SLH said:


> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with SLH. CD1 here we go......
> 
> I'm so sorry. When do you think you will ovulate? I'm thinking I will at the end of August.Click to expand...

I plan on charting and using opk for the first time this cycle so i know for sure. This cycle and last were only 27 days. According to my my days calculator I should O on Aug 30.


----------



## SLH

mybabyluv3 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with SLH. CD1 here we go......
> 
> I'm so sorry. When do you think you will ovulate? I'm thinking I will at the end of August.Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on charting and using opk for the first time this cycle so i know for sure. This cycle and last were only 27 days. According to my my days calculator I should O on Aug 30.Click to expand...

Those calculators were always wrong for me. I think using opk's and charting will really help you. Have you gotten a fertilityfriend account yet? Before I started using it, I put all of my temperatures on graph paper and it was very confusing.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I should make an acount now. I've been going to the site checking everyone else's chart. Looks pretty neat.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Question? How accurate will my temps be since I'm a late sleeper? Today I took my temp at around 12:30pm. My 2nd trip to the bathroom. I know they say you should check before you even go. As soon as you wake up.


----------



## bellaswedus

hello everyone. so i did test again and again a bfn. :( 
has anyone tested today? any bfp? 
slh my temp went down a tiny bit, is the slightest down a sign of af? i have a very regular cycle. between 28-29 days. today is the 29th day so this is the last day of my cycle. 
i am hoping for a not show for af tomorrow.


----------



## Wilsey

Let us know how you get on Bella!

That was only a tiny dip so you are definitely still in with a shot. It's not over until the :witch: arrives!!


----------



## bellaswedus

oh i def. will. :) i am going crazy right now. i hate the wait. 

did you test today wilsey? is af due tomorrow for you as well or do you have a few more days to go? i am crossing my fingers and toes for all of us to get our bfp.


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Bella - tested yesterdaday and got this...
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Wilsey

AF is due tomorrow. Taking another test in two hours.


----------



## d1kt8r

OMG Wilsey :BFP: ?? lol


----------



## bellaswedus

Wilsey said:


> AF is due tomorrow. Taking another test in two hours.

that is awwwwwsssssssssoooomme!!! 
congrats lady! i am so happy for you. how exciting. how do you feel? have you shared your news with anyone yet, besides your hubby of course. :) 
please please share all the symptoms you have experienced this time around.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks hun!! Fingers crossed it's a sticky one!

Only shared it with hubby and one friend. Meeting her for lunch today and going to do another test to make sure it wasn't all a dream! ;)

No major symptoms to be honest. I have sore nipples from O which is unusual for me. Stopped about 7dpo. Then from 7dpo to 11dpo I had light brown spotting (with one instance of red/pink). I was tired quite a bit and had heaps of headaches but thought they could be explained away for other reasons.

Hubby thought I looked 'radiant' like only a pregnant person can haha! But nothing else noteworthy!


----------



## SLH

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: :happydance: I'm so excited and happy for you. It's nice to see that someone on this thread actually got a bfp!


----------



## imissmybump

I had totally ruled myself out the game and still doubting I am... However I due AF tomorrow and for 5 nights now I have been waking up at silly times in the morning normally 4am tonight it is 2am... Over the last few days I have also had mild itching all over my body. Tonight is is driving me nuts. I have not changed my wash powder or anything. 

I did have cramps earlier today but they were not right for AF cramps. Also WARNING TMI my boyfriend and I DTD earlier and OMG seems my body is in hyper mode when it comes to sensitivity.... Only 24 hours and I will be due the witch. One minute I am sure she will be here the next my body throws me something to doubt that.... 

I REALLY need sleep and I love sleep so why cant I sleep xxx


----------



## Wilsey

I hope those are good signs for you imissmybump!! :)

When are you planning to test?


----------



## imissmybump

Wilsey said:


> I hope those are good signs for you imissmybump!! :)
> 
> When are you planning to test?

I dont know about good signs but certainly something out the norm as are my HUGE boobs which my OH talks to now instead of me. 

I have tested BFN every other day since 8dpo........... Going to wait till Saturday I think now as I am fed up of doing the HPT line dance round my bedroom to see if I can see anything in the different light lol. 

How you feeling xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahaha I love that! ( o Y o )

Good idea about leaving it a few more days!

I'm feeling very giddy now that I've had + tests two days in a row. My temps are still up - so it's all looking good. Due AF tomorrow, so will test with FMU.

Doctors appointment on Monday (in 4 days) unless the :witch: shows. Actually, I will probably still go to the docs.


----------



## imissmybump

I am sure she wont show for you I have my fingers crossed for you. 2 positives that is one more than you needed so you have to accept you have a bun in the oven... xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeeep! Thanks for the boost darl!

Can't wait to hear how your testing goes :D


----------



## Jemma0717

I know I am not a part of this thread but thought I would share this for all of you wondering (these people got their BFP's)

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

:flower:


----------



## imissmybump

TBH I have now got to the point I am looking forward to being able to chill out either way. My best friend who also loves to poke my new boobs (good job I love her) is so sure I am PG I was up untill about 10dpo. The the BFN started and hope sort of left the building for me. xx


----------



## Wilsey

My boobs are totally the same. Tiny bit tender. I never get pre AF or Ov boob pain either - so not surprised to see no changes!

Hope you are just a late bloomer when it comes to the hcG levels!


----------



## SLH

imissmybump said:


> TBH I have now got to the point I am looking forward to being able to chill out either way. My best friend who also loves to poke my new boobs (good job I love her) is so sure I am PG I was up untill about 10dpo. The the BFN started and hope sort of left the building for me. xx

My boobs hurt so much this month. I kept poking them and then yelled, but I still got my period. I don't understand why they did that for the first time ever.

It is a symptom though, so maybe it's a good thing for you. Sometimes tests can be wrong. I hope it's a false negative for you.


----------



## SLH

imissmybump said:


> I had totally ruled myself out the game and still doubting I am... However I due AF tomorrow and for 5 nights now I have been waking up at silly times in the morning normally 4am tonight it is 2am... Over the last few days I have also had mild itching all over my body. Tonight is is driving me nuts. I have not changed my wash powder or anything.
> 
> I did have cramps earlier today but they were not right for AF cramps. Also WARNING TMI my boyfriend and I DTD earlier and OMG seems my body is in hyper mode when it comes to sensitivity.... Only 24 hours and I will be due the witch. One minute I am sure she will be here the next my body throws me something to doubt that....
> 
> I REALLY need sleep and I love sleep so why cant I sleep xxx

Those are all good signs. I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## SLH

Jemma0717 said:


> I know I am not a part of this thread but thought I would share this for all of you wondering (these people got their BFP's)
> 
> https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/
> 
> :flower:

I love that website.


----------



## bellaswedus

so here is the deal with me today. i have not seen af, she typiclly greats me in the morning. but hey ho she might decide to come later on the day for some reason. i am now assuming almost with all certinaty that she will show up later. this because my temps droped dramatically this morning even if it stayed above the coverline.:( i am really bummed out. i sure thought this would be the month. but oh well i guess just stay focused on the goal and just strive to reach it right?! hmm i don't know why i try to stay positive. this journey is really hard.


----------



## bellaswedus

how is everyone else doing? has anyone else tested? how are you feeling wilsey?


----------



## x_Placebo_x

_New to this but i have one hell of a list of symptoms!:

1 -8 DPO - Nothing , felt completely normal.

9 - 14 DPO - Cramps, indigestion like feeling in my chest but it might of been heartburn, cant be too sure though. 

15 DPO - Today - AF like cramps, slight nausea and dizzyness!.

Im 12 days late so far and not testing until next week!, my LMP was 11th July, ive had countless BFN's so im a bit terrified to test ..But saying that many people have commented when i showed them the tests they could see faint lines, but i think they were being polite  _


----------



## tina89

My turn
I am at 8dpo today according to FF. My temps dipped on cover-line today and now im experiencing pink spotting today.


----------



## SHump76

I am symptom spotting like crazy!
Over the past week I've had (and marked on my chart):

Break outs
back pain
dizziness
bloating
fatigue
frequent urination
twingey feelings on my left side
runny nose/sniffles
heartburn
and right now I'm feeling a bit sick.

I'm trying REALLY hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## bellaswedus

tina89 that could be ib. that is great. 

shump76 those seem to be pretty good symptoms. 

i sure hope you both get your bfp soon. when will you be testing?


----------



## MrsKirkland

So I am 3dpo now since I finally figured it out.

Ovulation-was not myself had a horrible day at work and cried I never cry
1dpo-cramps and overall tiredness
2dpo-cramps still(hoping its not cysts bursting) tired, creamy cm(tmi) sore lower back
3dpo-sore back still but not as bad, my breast are tender, light cramps not as frequent as the other days, slept 11 hours last night lol

hopefully everyone gets there BFP's this month!

Oh and I have to tell a story which really bothers me and makes me upset that some people can have kids and others try forever.

Ok so I am driving to pick up my husband at work he normally takes the bus home since he works in the city but I happen to be in the city for work. I am driving and this couple with there kid runs out in the middle of the street with on coming traffic from both ways and the little girl falls so her mother drags her for a min in the street until she finally helps her up. I wanted to get out of my car and see if that little girl was ok. Sorry I needed to share that story it just made me so sick.


----------



## SHump76

I'm not supposed to be testing for 5 more days, but I tested at 9dpo and got a BFN. It's too early for me, I'm going to try to hold out until Monday at least.


----------



## bellaswedus

so af arrived as expected. bummer. :( so i am with everyone trying for the next round


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi all hope you don't mind me jumping in

Wisely congratulations on the BFP :flower::happydance:

Im 9dpo i don't track temps as the month i did i got more confused than normal - plus my oh is like sleeping with central heating so they were a bit sporadic!!

This cycle i had o pain from left then next day it was really bad pain on the right and had to take pain killers.

symptoms so far

3-8dpo sore throat, stuffy nose, down there felt like i had yeast infection, cramps, pulling kind of feeling in lower stomach, really tired was falling asleep at my desk at work :blush: very irritable and short of patience especially with oh - he even sent me a message asking where his nice fiancee had gone :shrug:
8dpo - really hungry, stabbing like with a pin for about 30 secs a time few times during the day. TMI felt like af was starting kind of a drippy feeling only to go toilet and nothing there, belly looked very bloated from lunch time until i went to bed, irritability not as bad but definitely still there
today 9dpo - so far i just have cramps and really want to eat a whole packet of chocolate biscuits (thankfully they are in the fridge at home and im at work!) but i don't really like chocolate - usually before af i get a sweet tooth for things like jelly tots and fruit gums :blush:

Af is due next Thursday so still got a while before i can test - the wait is driving me crazy i just want to know either way :wacko: mother nature is a b*t*h :growlmad:


----------



## doopersgurl

hey didnt want to read and run.. im 4dpo so far i have got a bad back....weeing alot more....and i also had some pulling pains down below....hoping its a good start


----------



## Wilsey

SHump76 said:


> I am symptom spotting like crazy!
> Over the past week I've had (and marked on my chart):
> 
> Break outs
> back pain
> dizziness
> bloating
> fatigue
> frequent urination
> twingey feelings on my left side
> runny nose/sniffles
> heartburn
> and right now I'm feeling a bit sick.
> 
> I'm trying REALLY hard not to get my hopes up.

Your temps are way up - that's a good sign!


----------



## bellaswedus

where did everybody go? how are you all doing?


----------



## SLH

I'm not in the two week wait anymore because AF got me on Monday, but I will be back in two weeks or so to talk about all of my new fake symptoms that I will have lol.


----------



## Butterfly88

extreme fatigue since 5dpo I think the maximum hours I can stay awake in the daytime is five hours, I wake up on hour before work and go right back to sleep when I walk into the my front door.
light headed/ dizzy since 5dpo often had to sit right back down after getting up because I felt like fainting
night sweats, idk when that happened but it sucks lol
Nausea just started around the 16th sooo 12dpo only when Im really hungry or if I smell a nasty smell
I can smell everything! I haven't turned into a blood hound but everything smells stronger especially if its salt based food.
Spotting when I wiped (sorry tmi but these were like one random instance that day when I wiped) on 5dpo,8dpo, and 12dpo.
I also have been feeling a pulling sensation around my belly button like the muscles are tightening its weird.
Lots of discharge all white and creamy like, seriously have to wear a pantie liner.
Some cramping here and there nothing to painful at 8dpo it was only on left side, now its wherever.
And last but not least no AF in sight.


----------



## bellaswedus

SLH said:


> I'm not in the two week wait anymore because AF got me on Monday, but I will be back in two weeks or so to talk about all of my new fake symptoms that I will have lol.

hehe ok me to. so i'll be back then to. :) take care until then.


----------



## SLH

We could always talk about ovulation symptoms lol. I'm not having any at the moment though because I'm only on CD5, but I will have them soon I'm sure.


----------



## SLH

And oh, my boobs still hurt it's very weird...lol. I thought when af got here all of my symptoms would go away, but nope they didn't.


----------



## lemondrops

My temp has been between 99.2-99.6 for the past 24 hours. I am 9DPO but still getting :bfn: I have cramps in my lower back and sides (only on the sides of my boobies, not on the nipples). Today I made a new recipe that called for Balsamic Vinegar. The smell grossed me out so bad that I couldn't eat it and had to open up the windows to air it out. Hubby kept swearing he could barely even smell it. But my mom and sister have a virus that is causing weird symptoms like sensitive smelling, so it's possible that I have that...and maybe that's causing the fever?


----------



## SLH

lemondrops said:


> My temp has been between 99.2-99.6 for the past 24 hours. I am 9DPO but still getting :bfn: I have cramps in my lower back and sides (only on the sides of my boobies, not on the nipples). Today I made a new recipe that called for Balsamic Vinegar. The smell grossed me out so bad that I couldn't eat it and had to open up the windows to air it out. Hubby kept swearing he could barely even smell it. But my mom and sister have a virus that is causing weird symptoms like sensitive smelling, so it's possible that I have that...and maybe that's causing the fever?

9dpo is still early. Your temperatures are very high.


----------



## lemondrops

SLH said:


> lemondrops said:
> 
> 
> My temp has been between 99.2-99.6 for the past 24 hours. I am 9DPO but still getting :bfn: I have cramps in my lower back and sides (only on the sides of my boobies, not on the nipples). Today I made a new recipe that called for Balsamic Vinegar. The smell grossed me out so bad that I couldn't eat it and had to open up the windows to air it out. Hubby kept swearing he could barely even smell it. But my mom and sister have a virus that is causing weird symptoms like sensitive smelling, so it's possible that I have that...and maybe that's causing the fever?
> 
> 9dpo is still early. Your temperatures are very high.Click to expand...

Too high for 9DPO or promising?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Not saying you can't be pregnant too, but sounds like you may have a bit of that virus too.


----------



## BeautifulD

Hope you don't mind me dropping in here...
I'm now 7 dpo, 
since 3dpo my ladies have been very sore
crampy 
dpo 5&6 really bloated and crampy in the evenings
bit of a sore throat 
temps have been higher than they ever have been post O they're usually around 36.70 - 36.90 the past two mornings its been 37.12 and 37.10 
woken up really early for the past two mornings 5:30 this morning :wacko: I love my sleep too :cry: 
Creamy cm 
CP very high


----------



## SLH

BeautifulD said:


> Hope you don't mind me dropping in here...
> I'm now 7 dpo,
> since 3dpo my ladies have been very sore
> crampy
> dpo 5&6 really bloated and crampy in the evenings
> bit of a sore throat
> temps have been higher than they ever have been post O they're usually around 36.70 - 36.90 the past two mornings its been 37.12 and 37.10
> woken up really early for the past two mornings 5:30 this morning :wacko: I love my sleep too :cry:
> Creamy cm
> CP very high


Those are good signs. Your temperatures are good too. Mine are never that high in the morning and they are usually around 36.6-36.8 past ovulation. 
I hope this is your month!


----------



## SLH

lemondrops said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemondrops said:
> 
> 
> My temp has been between 99.2-99.6 for the past 24 hours. I am 9DPO but still getting :bfn: I have cramps in my lower back and sides (only on the sides of my boobies, not on the nipples). Today I made a new recipe that called for Balsamic Vinegar. The smell grossed me out so bad that I couldn't eat it and had to open up the windows to air it out. Hubby kept swearing he could barely even smell it. But my mom and sister have a virus that is causing weird symptoms like sensitive smelling, so it's possible that I have that...and maybe that's causing the fever?
> 
> 9dpo is still early. Your temperatures are very high.Click to expand...
> 
> Too high for 9DPO or promising?Click to expand...

Those are good high temperatures. They would be higher if you had a virus I think. My temperatures were the that high while I was on Depo Provera, and depo symptoms are like pregnancy symptoms because of the progesterone. Do you feel sick?


----------



## AmberDW

so I am fairly new here but I have been obsessed with symptom spotting but I wasn't trying to get pregnant..but have most symptoms..nauseous(sp?) cramping..peeing like crazy(thought that happened in late preg.) blue vein on nipple..swollen ankles


----------



## BeautifulD

SLH said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind me dropping in here...
> I'm now 7 dpo,
> since 3dpo my ladies have been very sore
> crampy
> dpo 5&6 really bloated and crampy in the evenings
> bit of a sore throat
> temps have been higher than they ever have been post O they're usually around 36.70 - 36.90 the past two mornings its been 37.12 and 37.10
> woken up really early for the past two mornings 5:30 this morning :wacko: I love my sleep too :cry:
> Creamy cm
> CP very high
> 
> 
> Those are good signs. Your temperatures are good too. Mine are never that high in the morning and they are usually around 36.6-36.8 past ovulation.
> I hope this is your month!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, 

mine aren't either and I've been sleeping alone as oh can't stand my snoring at the moment, it seems to have got really bad... to the point I'm waking myself up! that is one symptom of pregnancy for me, its happened in all of my pregnancy's 

I slept for 5 and a half hours yesterday afternoon (didn't go down well lol)
was asleep by 9 pm and again awake by 5:30! 
I 'think' I may have had a ID at 5 dpo.... if someone could have a look at my chart that would be great :hugs:


----------



## lemondrops

SLH said:


> lemondrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemondrops said:
> 
> 
> My temp has been between 99.2-99.6 for the past 24 hours. I am 9DPO but still getting :bfn: I have cramps in my lower back and sides (only on the sides of my boobies, not on the nipples). Today I made a new recipe that called for Balsamic Vinegar. The smell grossed me out so bad that I couldn't eat it and had to open up the windows to air it out. Hubby kept swearing he could barely even smell it. But my mom and sister have a virus that is causing weird symptoms like sensitive smelling, so it's possible that I have that...and maybe that's causing the fever?
> 
> 9dpo is still early. Your temperatures are very high.Click to expand...
> 
> Too high for 9DPO or promising?Click to expand...
> 
> Those are good high temperatures. They would be higher if you had a virus I think. My temperatures were the that high while I was on Depo Provera, and depo symptoms are like pregnancy symptoms because of the progesterone. Do you feel sick?Click to expand...

Not really. My lower back hurts really bad and my nose is stuffy. Every once in a while I have a headache and I've sneezed maybe 5 times today? Mostly just exhausted!


----------



## zofranks

I have no idea if I am on my tww because I had a mc on the 5th Aug, stopped bleeding on the 10, on the 16th had a blood test which confirmed my hcg levels were back to normal, anyway we have been dtd everday since the 11th as I want to get pregnant again as soon as I can (I am 41 next month, never had a child before, the last one was my one & only pregnancy), anyway I have never checked when I OV either before so all this talk about temps & cervix's has left me totally confused but this is what I have had in the last week:

Last Thursday, Friday & Saturday - lower cramping pains like the AF is on it's way - this has now gone today
Keep sneezing
My right boob is dead sore - the left is ok though
cwcm on Thursday & Friday, Saturday & Sunday not so bad but back again today
Keep feeling queasy today but I am not sure if that is in my head or not
shattered & have no energy - actually feel like chucking a sickie today (which I never do - I love my job)
suddenly I have gone all moody & have gone off s**, did it anyway yesterday but wasn't really in the mood
fell asleep Saturday & Sunday afternoon, just feel like everything to TOO much effort
The skin around my eyes has gone really dry - when I put the moisturiser on it actually hurts
Hungry more than normal & if I don't eat then I go all shaky - I have put this down though to quitting smoking 4 weeks ago (when I first found out I was pregnant last time) but the needing the food & shaky stuff only started towards the end of last week 
I don't know if AF will be on time but if she is then she is due 1st Sept & I am not sure if all the things I have are just symptoms of the mc & my body returning to normal, the tiredness & bothered attitude I am wondering if I am a bit down about things (although I don't feel it)

Anyway any advise ladies - especially about the cervix/cm business - I am not sure I can even find mine....lol


----------



## bellaswedus

so where is everyone? slh? so i am on cd16 and the four month that i have used ovulation sticks, the clearblue digital ones i have had the smiley face on day cd 16, 14, 15 and in august on cd16. but today i have tested 3 times already and no smiley face on the ovu test. :( what is going on? is it possible that i won't ovulate? for as long as i can remeber i always have regular cycles 28-31days (most of the time 29days long) the length of my luteal phase has been june and july 15days and aug. 13days. do you gals have any opinions or knowledge?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Two more days to see a temp rise. Maybe the day 15 is your day. I'm in same boat. Hoping for an increase tomorrow to confirm. I was feeling maybe I wasn't going to O this month also.


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> so where is everyone? slh? so i am on cd16 and the four month that i have used ovulation sticks, the clearblue digital ones i have had the smiley face on day cd 16, 14, 15 and in august on cd16. but today i have tested 3 times already and no smiley face on the ovu test. :( what is going on? is it possible that i won't ovulate? for as long as i can remeber i always have regular cycles 28-31days (most of the time 29days long) the length of my luteal phase has been june and july 15days and aug. 13days. do you gals have any opinions or knowledge?

You're probably just ovulating late don't sorry it will happen soon.


----------



## SLH

Well I ovulated yesterday so now I'm back again for another 10 days of writing about my fake symptoms. 
1dpo and I'm having lots of creamy white cm. Hopefully, it's an early symptom lol. It's probably just leftover ovulation cream lol n

Good luck to everyone. I hope I have people to SS with this month.


----------



## bellaswedus

SLH said:


> Well I ovulated yesterday so now I'm back again for another 10 days of writing about my fake symptoms.
> 1dpo and I'm having lots of creamy white cm. Hopefully, it's an early symptom lol. It's probably just leftover ovulation cream lol n
> 
> Good luck to everyone. I hope I have people to SS with this month.

hahaha you are funny SLH....ok i am in to ss. hahaha i hope that is the case. the sad part is that i am in norway now in a small town (my bf is from here) and i have no clue where to buy ovu sticks. i only have 2 left that i can use tomorrow. i hope i will get a positive tomorrow. 

good luck girls!


----------



## mummy madness

hi everyone I am stuck in limbo at the moment no af and no bfp 4 bfn tests but this happened with my second pregnancy and didnt have any signs of pregnancy or positive test until 8 weeks of pregnancy but sadly that pregnancy ended in mc at 10 weeks so i really am stuck in limbo now not knowing anything :( went to see my doctor on thursday and she took blood to check so should get those results next week and if those are bfn then they are going to send me for an ultrasound and the to see a fertility specialist who my doc says will prob put me on clomid so it will be a tense few days to wait for those results on the plus sign on the possible pregnancy sign i do have slightly sore boobs but that i fear could be in my imagination. thanks for letting me rant lol


lots and lots of :hugs: and baby :dust: to all


----------



## mybabyluv3

Im just gonna say I'm 2 dpo well 3 being it after midnight. It's gonna be really hard to symptom spot for me being that I get get very strong symptoms leading up to AF. Gassey, sore heavy boobs. Will see if I get anything different this cycle.


----------



## bellaswedus

mummy madness - i hope you get a positive news from the doc. that you are preggo and all is fine. i will keep you in my thoughts. 

ok fiiiiiiiinally i got a smiley (positive) on my ovulation test today. thank god. i was really worried.
so this month we have done the dead since last sunday so 7days in a row as of today and we will probably do it tomorrow just to be sure. :)

alright ladies let the race for ss begin. ;) 
how are you feeling today slh?


----------



## SLH

mybabyluv3 said:


> Im just gonna say I'm 2 dpo well 3 being it after midnight. It's gonna be really hard to symptom spot for me being that I get get very strong symptoms leading up to AF. Gassey, sore heavy boobs. Will see if I get anything different this cycle.

That's my problem. I get all of those things anyway lol. I also suffer from chronic nausea and fatique, so I'll have a hard time distinguishing normal from pregnancy.


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> mummy madness - i hope you get a positive news from the doc. that you are preggo and all is fine. i will keep you in my thoughts.
> 
> ok fiiiiiiiinally i got a smiley (positive) on my ovulation test today. thank god. i was really worried.
> so this month we have done the dead since last sunday so 7days in a row as of today and we will probably do it tomorrow just to be sure. :)
> 
> alright ladies let the race for ss begin. ;)
> how are you feeling today slh?

Yay for your smiley. When I used those for the first time I never got a positive. I know now that I just ovulate later than average so I was always missed my surge. 

I feel good. Lots of creamy cm which is kind of weird for 2dpo but it could be anything. I'm not getting my hopes up with my fake symptoms this month lol.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Slh when are you testing?


----------



## SLH

I'm testing on September 11th if my temps are still high. I do not like bfns. I have a bunch of cheapies though that probably won't work until way after my AF is due. The opk's that came with them sucked. They never got dark as the control line. Thank god I have my cbfm. 

On another note, my DH had a dream that I had a baby. That's exciting because he never dreams.


----------



## ashley0908

9dpo, spotting this am, cramps, nausea, and horrid metallic taste in my mouth!


----------



## mybabyluv3

SLH hope is dream comes true this month.

Ashley, sounds like you may have caught the eggie!! Are you testing early?


----------



## ashley0908

Well Thursday is my bday, so I'm gonna try wed- if I can wait that long!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Wed is 3 days away!! I don't know if I cn wait for you to test that long:flower: !!


----------



## ashley0908

Aww! Me either!! If I know me, I'll end up testing before then, but I'm gonna tryyy to wait! <3


----------



## mybabyluv3

Did you test today? He he!


----------



## Bug222

Holy smokes... I know I commented on my BBs being sore before (on other threads) but this is beyond anything I have experienced before... Even just wearing a light cotton nightshirt is hurting!!! If this is just pre AF I actually hope she is coming early just to get some relief!


----------



## bellaswedus

bug222 i sure hope you get your bfp this month then. :) 

so i had one more ovu test which i used today although i did get a pos opk yesterday. and it came out positive again. wondering when i will ovulate...my temp is low so assuming i have not yet ovulated. so we have done the deed EVERYDAY for 8days. is this bad? i mean does my bf still have enough sperms? hahaha sounds crazy but if only 200 sperms out of the millions of sperms make it to the egg wouldn't it mean that there will be less millions of sperms everyday making less than 200 sperms make it to the egg? making it hard to concive? hope you guys understand what i am trying to say in a horrible way. :) i am just wonderig if we should stopp bedding tomorrow and rather bed on tuesday? what do you guys think? my god i feel and sound like i am koko. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

SLH, someone....please help me. I always get a positive opk around cd14-16 and i almost always se a positive 2days in a row. this time i got a positive opk cd17 and then again cd18. i started to temp last month and i could clearly see a thermal shift after the pos. opk. this time around my chart looks strange i am on cd 20 and there is still no ovulation detected. :( what does this mean? please ladies look at it and tell me if you have experienced anything similar or if you know what it can mean. i have made sure to bed everyday. :) 9days i a row. should we continue bedding until i see the thermal shift? my temp is lower this month, but i am thinking it is because i am in europe where it is 16 c compared to where i live in nj it is 30 c. please tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Wilsey

bella - you O'd CD18 by the looks. Hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## LunaRamona

Hope you don't mind me jumping in here, I just wanna complain about being soooo bloated!! As soon as I've eaten I swell up, really hoping that it's a symptom!
Also been feeling crampy, painful boobs, a bit of heartburn, stupidly tired and my hips are playing up something terrible. 
BFN today but testing everyday until she comes...


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

I'm 3dpo
I have itchy,sore and achy breasts.
I am moody and irritated by everything.
I'm having hot flashes(which is crazy because I'm severally anemic)
I'm always tired.
After I eat anything I get really bloated like I'm on my period.
I have mild annoying stinging pains in the lower right of my back.
I have stinging stabbings pain below my belly button, like the stabbings pain you would get when your on your period. Plus, an itchy belly.
And I have mild back pain and mild nausea in the morning.


----------



## Godschild

Lunaramona I hv some of the same symptoms. Extremely sore breast, my lower back aches and I have been having cramps in my lower abdomen!!!!! I believe this is it!!! We will have our BFP's this month!!!!


----------



## Abbys mommy

I just started to become tired, a bit nausious, hip pain, headaches and NO appetite....I keep trying to remember the symptoms I had the last time I was prego...but I draw a blank other than severe headaches and everything tasted sooooo salty....I just can't remember when those symptoms started....:dohh:


----------



## LissyM

Ohhh first post! Hi guys.....

We're NTNP [well, withdrawal method ATM, but OH would be hopefully nicely shocked if we got PG, let's put it like that ] but I've been having niggling feelings.....especially since both my two pregnant managers remarked on my sudden needing to wee a lot more often..... :wacko: I'd thought nothing of it, but now I'm unsure!

I'm 12 DPO and, as I said, I've been needing the loo A LOT more often than normal! And tonight I've been having faint-ish cramps, even though I'm not due on AF till 11th or around. Have had a couple of mild headaches, and hot flushes. I might have to be silly and try a EPT.....


----------



## Abbys mommy

I just remembered 'the' symptom (last pregnancy) that I knew I was for surely prego with out having to take a test.....I know this is going to be TMI....but when I would go to the bathroom..I could smell my own pee....really strongly. Good Luck,everyone!


----------



## LissyM

Abbys mommy said:


> I just remembered 'the' symptom (last pregnancy) that I knew I was for surely prego with out having to take a test.....I know this is going to be TMI....but when I would go to the bathroom..I could smell my own pee....really strongly. Good Luck,everyone!

That literally just happened to me. :blush: Hmmmm....


----------



## Abbys mommy

LissyM said:


> Abbys mommy said:
> 
> 
> I just remembered 'the' symptom (last pregnancy) that I knew I was for surely prego with out having to take a test.....I know this is going to be TMI....but when I would go to the bathroom..I could smell my own pee....really strongly. Good Luck,everyone!
> 
> That literally just happened to me. :blush: Hmmmm....Click to expand...


:test::dust: to you....Good Luck!


----------



## LissyM

Abbys mommy said:


> LissyM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbys mommy said:
> 
> 
> I just remembered 'the' symptom (last pregnancy) that I knew I was for surely prego with out having to take a test.....I know this is going to be TMI....but when I would go to the bathroom..I could smell my own pee....really strongly. Good Luck,everyone!
> 
> That literally just happened to me. :blush: Hmmmm....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :test::dust: to you....Good Luck!Click to expand...

I think I'll try and get one tomorrow! It'll stop my mind working overtime either way :winkwink:


----------



## Abbys mommy

Keep me updated!


----------



## Bug222

im going to count my lack of craving salty things a symptom... usually the few days before AF I am salt crazy... not at all right now.


----------



## bellaswedus

Wilsey said:


> bella - you O'd CD18 by the looks. Hope you catch that eggy!

wilsey - thank you so much. as you said ff site concluded that i ovulated on cd18 when i entered in my temp this morning. :) 

how are you doing girly? are you enjoying your pregnancy? :) 

how is everyone else doing? 

SLH - where are you? how are you? 

i have as of today no real symptoms. :(


----------



## LunaRamona

Godschild said:


> Lunaramona I hv some of the same symptoms. Extremely sore breast, my lower back aches and I have been having cramps in my lower abdomen!!!!! I believe this is it!!! We will have our BFP's this month!!!!

Fingers crossed sweetie!!!

Abbysmommy - I remember that too!! Something else to look out for ;)


----------



## bellaswedus

oh i was wrong....but i do have a symptom......i have lots of white cm. sorry about tmi. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hope this is your last 2ww bella!

I'm good :) I've stopped visiting the first tri section for a whlie because I'm finding all the miscarriage threads quite alarming. It's making me very anxious and I think I just need to relax and enjoy my pregnancy. Think MS might be starting as I feel quick sick a lot. I haven't thrown up yet though...bonus!


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Hope this is your last 2ww bella!
> 
> I'm good :) I've stopped visiting the first tri section for a whlie because I'm finding all the miscarriage threads quite alarming. It's making me very anxious and I think I just need to relax and enjoy my pregnancy. Think MS might be starting as I feel quick sick a lot. I haven't thrown up yet though...bonus!

How depressing. I think once I get pregnant I will have to stay away from there too. Don't let it get to you though. Just because other people have miscarriages doesn't mean you will.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks SLH! I asked a nurse on this site and she said after hearing the heartbeat my chances of mc are about 2-5% and missed mc are uncommon happening in about 1 in 20 pregnancies. So that relaxed me a bit.

P.S your chart is looking triphasic. Hope that means you will be getting your BFP this month.


----------



## SLH

2-5% is really low, so I highly doubt you will mc. Actually, I'm pretty certain you won't. I look forward to seeing your baby grow and finding out the sex, if you're here for that long.

Do you really think my chart is triphasic? I got really sad this morning when I saw the temperature dip. I guess I will see what happens. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month though. :(


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks hun! I hope you are right. I'm not going to worry about mc again because I can't avoid it if it's going to happen so I might as well enjoy my pregnancy! :)

Yup. You have two clear thermal shifts. First one when you o'd C17 and the second one CD22 (5dpo). How long is your LP?

I think after you have three temps in that new higher range FF will proabably tell you it's triphasic. Best of luck for tomorrow's temp!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey Wilsey, good to see your coming along beautifully in your pregnancy and that your still checking in on us over on this side!


----------



## bellaswedus

Wilsey said:


> Hope this is your last 2ww bella!
> 
> I'm good :) I've stopped visiting the first tri section for a whlie because I'm finding all the miscarriage threads quite alarming. It's making me very anxious and I think I just need to relax and enjoy my pregnancy. Think MS might be starting as I feel quick sick a lot. I haven't thrown up yet though...bonus!

thank you wilsey. i hope it is my last 2ww for baby number 1. :) 

don't worry about mc. as long it hasn't happend to you, you should only spend your time being happy and positive for you little doll. :) enjoy this journey before you know it you will be past 12 weeks. 

slh - so glad to see you back. i am excited for you to get your bfp. when will you start testing?


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Thanks hun! I hope you are right. I'm not going to worry about mc again because I can't avoid it if it's going to happen so I might as well enjoy my pregnancy! :)
> 
> Yup. You have two clear thermal shifts. First one when you o'd C17 and the second one CD22 (5dpo). How long is your LP?
> 
> I think after you have three temps in that new higher range FF will proabably tell you it's triphasic. Best of luck for tomorrow's temp!!

It is only natural to feel scared especially since you see it on here all of the time. When you bring a lot of women together who are newly pregnant, there will be a lot who do mc, but remember that having an mc I think is rare it just might not look that way on a forum with a lot of pregnant people. I'm sure that everything will be okay with you. 

My temperature keeps getting lower so my chart is definitely not triphasic. I only have a 10 day lp :( I have no hope that I'm pregnant. I'm not getting many symptoms and the symptoms I am getting I'm not sure if they're even related to pregnancy.


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Hope this is your last 2ww bella!
> 
> I'm good :) I've stopped visiting the first tri section for a whlie because I'm finding all the miscarriage threads quite alarming. It's making me very anxious and I think I just need to relax and enjoy my pregnancy. Think MS might be starting as I feel quick sick a lot. I haven't thrown up yet though...bonus!
> 
> thank you wilsey. i hope it is my last 2ww for baby number 1. :)
> 
> don't worry about mc. as long it hasn't happend to you, you should only spend your time being happy and positive for you little doll. :) enjoy this journey before you know it you will be past 12 weeks.
> 
> slh - so glad to see you back. i am excited for you to get your bfp. when will you start testing?Click to expand...

I'm back, but I haven't been having many symptoms to report. Last month I had a bunch of fake symptoms, but this time around I have hardly any. 

I'm testing on Sunday. I dont want to test early and get sad when I see a bfn lol. When are you testing?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Maybe that's a good sign that this month is different. I think I had all the symptoms last time too that I don't have this time, so I am stying positive. Only 3 days away from when AF started the last 2 cycles but I O'd later this month so I'm not expecting it to come so soon. At least I hope not. I am feeling blaoted and bbs are sore but that's normal for me at this time. Only thing is I feel like I fell and busted my behind. It hurts to sit down on my right side and from there down my thighs are so sore. I feel like I've been beaten up or had a nasty fall!


----------



## SLH

I'm feeling more out this month then I did last month which can't be a good thing. My temperature keeps dropping and dropping so that can't be a good thing either. I guess AF will be here on Sunday, unfortunately. We do not get a long at all. I hate it with a passion and dread it coming every month. I want a 9 month break lol.

I'm sorry about your fall, I hope you get better soon. I fall all of the time...lol.


----------



## asa9841

Yesterday I was so sick of waiting i tested midday with hardly any urine, bfn:wacko:

This past month my Husband and I had iui on the 25th, doctor told us to wait 16dpo to test, im going crazy! Seems like im pregnant, btw also had 8 large follicals because of clomid........... any help would be great, these all seem like preg symtoms to me

very sore nipples
tired
little cm, but creamy
nausea off and on
headache
chills and night sweats
seems like everything i take as a sign

Has anyone else had iui with clomid and been told to wait 16 dpo?
Thanks:
bfn: 13dpo
waiting for my :bfp:


----------



## wantabby

I am currently CD28, 9DPO.. This has been a strange cycle for me. I took Clomid (4-8) and thought* I ovulated on CD11.. Lots of EWCM.. but my temps weren't increasing like normal. On CD19 I woke up with the worst pain in my abdomen (which now I beleive was ovulation because of FF & my temps & my CM) I had a scan and all they said were cysts. I had my CD21 progesterone draw and it came back 2.2.. I think it was so low because I had only ovulated 24-36 hours prior to the draw and Progesterone doesn't peak until 7DPO.. Soooo any-hoo.. I have had lots of gas (tmi :blush:), dizzyness & reflux/heartburn since 7DPO, everything tastes salty to me, I had af type cramping (not as strong) 7-8 DPO it is gone now.. I have had a ton of creamy watery CM the past two days (tmi again :blush:) I actually thought :witch: showed today it was so much.. and I do NOT have sore boobs.. I usually ALWAYS do before af.. I also tested yesterday 8DPO silly I know:haha:.. I glanced at it and it was neg.. when I came home I looked at it again and there was a *faint* line.. not sure if it was evap or not.. it was still there this A.M... aren't they supposed to dissapear??


----------



## bellaswedus

how is everyone doing? 

i don't have many symptoms to report. :) 
all that i have is white cm and soar breasts. i don't know if it is any more than usuall. hard to tell. my bf thinks that my boobs look bigger but i think it is just our imagination fooling us. i think we want a baby so bad that we see a bunch of different things. :) 

another week to go. might test on thursday already or later if i can hold out. i hope this is our month.


----------



## mybabyluv3

SLH- Just read your response. I didn't actually fall, but that's how sore I was. It felt like I fell.
Today is the day I started the last 2 months but I believe my O was delayed. Not sure how long my LP is so can't say when to expect AF. I say between today and Thursday. Only symptoms are my usual ones before AF. Very sore, heavy bbs. Cramps off and on. Backache, gas, bloated. All my usual. Just not feeling pg. Tested ystrdy 10DPO and negative. Preparing for next cycle. Kinda wish she would just come if she's going to. Get it it over with.


----------



## wantabby

So I am still waiting.. I can add bloody snot (tmi srry), Starving all the time, fatigue, my boobs started to hurt Sat, and I've been quite snippy.. The smallest thing ticks me off so easily.. And OH and I were bd'ing last night and it was so uncomfortable!! && When he was on top it felt like I was going to throw up from him being on my tummy.. ??


----------



## SLH

AF got me today so I can't symptom spot for at least another 16 days or so.

Wantabby, those symptoms sound great I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Mybabyluv, I'm sorry about your bfn, you never know AF might stay away.


----------



## Wilsey

bella - your chart is looking great and triphasic - hope it's a good sign!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Af caught me today too. Not full flow just when I wipe but temp went way down and I have my usual feeling backacke. Waiting to see if I'm gonna count today as day 1 or tomorrow. Good luck to the rest of you still in the game!


----------



## bellaswedus

Wilsey said:


> bella - your chart is looking great and triphasic - hope it's a good sign!

wilsey really? how can you tell? i want to learn all this. i hope that is the case (triphasic chart). i am praying and hoping for a bfp this month. we are visiting our parents in sweden and norway right and it would be great to know and tell them before we go back to the states where we currently live. thank you so much for telling me. :) how are you feeling by the way. you are now in week 8 soon that is so awsome. :happydance:


----------



## calm

Hello everyone! Well, we are starting next cycle to NTNP/TTC for the first time. This cycle wasn't possible as just when ovulation happened I had an x-ray and my doctor did say not to try before having it. So it was a few days after ov when we finally did BD (the first time we have ever done it without a condom :blush: ) and I explained to DH that we were totally out this month, but it would be fun practising :D 

So now I am really mad at myself. Why? Because I have 10000 symptoms and it must be virtually impossible that I am pregnant. Symptoms are:

- Feeling sick constantly (very unusual for me)
- Bloating
- Emotional 
- Different appetite habits
- Woke up in night, with nightmares, in general couldn't sleep and had to get up (very very rare for me)
- Cramps
- Random pains down below
- Pains in stomach
- Irritability
- Feeling of AF coming in the past days (its too early)
- Always thirsty
- Hot

... Its just ridiculous, how can I have all of that I am not even in the running? I think its my mind sending my body mad. I can't keep this up another month, I will be in the loony bin before xmas! Anyway, baby dust to you all XXX


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> bella - your chart is looking great and triphasic - hope it's a good sign!
> 
> wilsey really? how can you tell? i want to learn all this. i hope that is the case (triphasic chart). i am praying and hoping for a bfp this month. we are visiting our parents in sweden and norway right and it would be great to know and tell them before we go back to the states where we currently live. thank you so much for telling me. :) how are you feeling by the way. you are now in week 8 soon that is so awsome. :happydance:Click to expand...

Triphasic is when you have three patterns of temps. 1 before ovulation 1 after ovulation and 1 half way through your luteal phase. You seem to be having a temp shift right now that's in the middle of your luteal phase which means it could turn triphasic. I think if you have another high temperature tomorrow, FF will tell you your chart is triphasic. Your last 2 temperatures were way higher then just after ovulation. When you get pregnant, after implantation, your progesterone gets higher which causes your chart to turn triphasic, I think.


----------



## SLH

calm said:


> Hello everyone! Well, we are starting next cycle to NTNP/TTC for the first time. This cycle wasn't possible as just when ovulation happened I had an x-ray and my doctor did say not to try before having it. So it was a few days after ov when we finally did BD (the first time we have ever done it without a condom :blush: ) and I explained to DH that we were totally out this month, but it would be fun practising :D
> 
> So now I am really mad at myself. Why? Because I have 10000 symptoms and it must be virtually impossible that I am pregnant. Symptoms are:
> 
> - Feeling sick constantly (very unusual for me)
> - Bloating
> - Emotional
> - Different appetite habits
> - Woke up in night, with nightmares, in general couldn't sleep and had to get up (very very rare for me)
> - Cramps
> - Random pains down below
> - Pains in stomach
> - Irritability
> - Feeling of AF coming in the past days (its too early)
> - Always thirsty
> - Hot
> 
> ... Its just ridiculous, how can I have all of that I am not even in the running? I think its my mind sending my body mad. I can't keep this up another month, I will be in the loony bin before xmas! Anyway, baby dust to you all XXX

Why aren't you in the running? I know you aren't trying, but have you had unprotected sex at any time during your cycle? If you have, there's a possibility you could be. It only takes one little guy, well obviously not for me, but for most people.


----------



## calm

Its because we didn't do it til at least 3 days after O, so I can't see how I could be preggas (worse luck)


----------



## SLH

calm said:


> Its because we didn't do it til at least 3 days after O, so I can't see how I could be preggas (worse luck)

How do you know you O'd? If you say OPK, did you do it 3 days after it was positive? If you didn't take your temperature, it's possible you have your O date wrong.


----------



## bellaswedus

SLH said:


> bellaswedus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> bella - your chart is looking great and triphasic - hope it's a good sign!
> 
> wilsey really? how can you tell? i want to learn all this. i hope that is the case (triphasic chart). i am praying and hoping for a bfp this month. we are visiting our parents in sweden and norway right and it would be great to know and tell them before we go back to the states where we currently live. thank you so much for telling me. :) how are you feeling by the way. you are now in week 8 soon that is so awsome. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Triphasic is when you have three patterns of temps. 1 before ovulation 1 after ovulation and 1 half way through your luteal phase. You seem to be having a temp shift right now that's in the middle of your luteal phase which means it could turn triphasic. I think if you have another high temperature tomorrow, FF will tell you your chart is triphasic. Your last 2 temperatures were way higher then just after ovulation. When you get pregnant, after implantation, your progesterone gets higher which causes your chart to turn triphasic, I think.Click to expand...

thank you slh, i sure hope my temp stays high tomorrow as well then. i seriosly don't have any major symptoms exept for huge boobs. hahaha my bf said that yesterday and i asked my mom what she thought and she said the same. hihi crossing my fingers this is our month. 

i am sorry to hear about af arriving this month slh. on to the next month then. you talk about your luteal phase being short, have you gone to the doc to check why and if it can change? as if it is not hard enought to get the sperm and egg to meet and on top of that we have to deal with extra stuff around our bodies to increase the chances of this happening. grrrrrrr but i guess it will all be worth it when we get there and have our babies. :)


----------



## calm

SLH said:


> calm said:
> 
> 
> Its because we didn't do it til at least 3 days after O, so I can't see how I could be preggas (worse luck)
> 
> How do you know you O'd? If you say OPK, did you do it 3 days after it was positive? If you didn't take your temperature, it's possible you have your O date wrong.Click to expand...

I got a smiley face... so it must be all in my head :cry:


----------



## bubumaci

:hug: I don't think it's all in your head! In my past cycles, I had heaps of different "symptoms", most of which were probably just due to higher progesterone levels (which can cause similar symptoms to those at the beginnings of a pregnancy) ... so I have read, naturally having spent hours googling the different symptoms, but not yet having been pregnant myself :hug:


----------



## calm

bubumaci said:


> :hug: I don't think it's all in your head! In my past cycles, I had heaps of different "symptoms", most of which were probably just due to higher progesterone levels (which can cause similar symptoms to those at the beginnings of a pregnancy) ... so I have read, naturally having spent hours googling the different symptoms, but not yet having been pregnant myself :hug:

We do indeed have more hormones one cycle than others. To tell the truth, I want the witch to land so I can get down to my first cycle where at least I will be BD all around OV, that way I can REALLY obsess next cycle :D


----------



## bubumaci

I think the bizarrest of my experiences has been the past two cycles, where I have woken up in the middle of the night crying out and pushing some non-existent "thing" away from me, trying to fight it off feeling as if something is being pulled out of my uterus ... and then that next day the :witch: came... on both occasions. (It was still when AF was due, roughly give or take a day or two, but I had been having pretty much all symptoms you listed)... :cry:


----------



## SLH

calm said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calm said:
> 
> 
> Its because we didn't do it til at least 3 days after O, so I can't see how I could be preggas (worse luck)
> 
> How do you know you O'd? If you say OPK, did you do it 3 days after it was positive? If you didn't take your temperature, it's possible you have your O date wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> I got a smiley face... so it must be all in my head :cry:Click to expand...

It is totally possible that if you had :sex: 3 days after the smiley face you could still be pregnant. It can take some people 72 hours to ovulate after getting a LH surge.


----------



## SLH

It could take 48 hours too, but the egg lives for 48 hours. Even though your chances are slim, you still have a chance.


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellaswedus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> bella - your chart is looking great and triphasic - hope it's a good sign!
> 
> wilsey really? how can you tell? i want to learn all this. i hope that is the case (triphasic chart). i am praying and hoping for a bfp this month. we are visiting our parents in sweden and norway right and it would be great to know and tell them before we go back to the states where we currently live. thank you so much for telling me. :) how are you feeling by the way. you are now in week 8 soon that is so awsome. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Triphasic is when you have three patterns of temps. 1 before ovulation 1 after ovulation and 1 half way through your luteal phase. You seem to be having a temp shift right now that's in the middle of your luteal phase which means it could turn triphasic. I think if you have another high temperature tomorrow, FF will tell you your chart is triphasic. Your last 2 temperatures were way higher then just after ovulation. When you get pregnant, after implantation, your progesterone gets higher which causes your chart to turn triphasic, I think.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you slh, i sure hope my temp stays high tomorrow as well then. i seriosly don't have any major symptoms exept for huge boobs. hahaha my bf said that yesterday and i asked my mom what she thought and she said the same. hihi crossing my fingers this is our month.
> 
> i am sorry to hear about af arriving this month slh. on to the next month then. you talk about your luteal phase being short, have you gone to the doc to check why and if it can change? as if it is not hard enought to get the sperm and egg to meet and on top of that we have to deal with extra stuff around our bodies to increase the chances of this happening. grrrrrrr but i guess it will all be worth it when we get there and have our babies. :)Click to expand...

Your chart is still looking good. Your temperatures are still very high and way above your cover line which is a good sign.

All of this crap will be worth it when we are holding our babies in our arms for the first time. None of this will matter anymore. I just hope I'm not going to be one of those unfortunate people who have to adopt, or have to spend thousands of dollars on IVF.


----------



## themarshas

This was our second month trying, last month I didn't "feel" pregnant so I didn't really think about the 2ww, I just assumed AF would come. And it did 3 days early. This month I'm a few days away from testing and I just feel like I could be. I've been super tired for the past 5 days, last night I was crampy and my back has been achy for the past 2 days. No implantation bleed or sore boobs or any of that so I'm trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## bubumaci

themarshas - fingers crossed for you and tons of :dust:


----------



## calm

I think it was probably a bit more than 72 hours, a few hours more anyway :D I am starting with the brown stuff... many women get this when pregnant, but it looks suspiciously like what I get when AF is due IMO. Not feeling so sick today. I keep looking at my boobs, sometimes I think they look different but mostly I think they look just as normal :)


----------



## bellaswedus

slh - yeah i really didn't know what to think of my chart today. it is only my second month charting so still confused on how it works. so glad i have you ladies to guide me. :) 

i hope it stays high tomorrow as well. so this is so strange. really for the past 14 months i have had 26-29 day cycles. there were 3 expeptions: one month when i went of the pill it was 42 days, then i mc and it was 33days and then another month it was 30 w/o any reason. i have not used opk test during the entire 14 month so i can't tell when i ovulate. exept that the few 5 months that i have used opk i have had a pos. opk on cd 14-16 exept for this cycle. which turned out to be on cd 18. his means that my cycle will be 31 days is that correct? do you ladies know? or should i expect it tomorrow (which is when i would normally have had it latest cd 29)?


calm - i think you ovulated later. because the opk says that ovulation occures within 3days after the positive opk. hope this is your month so you don't need to ss. :)


----------



## bubumaci

@ Calm - how are you feeling today?

@ Bellaswedus - after I came of BC, it took a few months before my cycle became more regular... the first months around 29 days and for the past three cycles, I have had a rhythm of around 34 days. If you have ovulated later this cycle, you can expect to get your :witch: (... or not if :dust: has worked ;) ) later this time too, as it is the luteal phase that stays constant and the follicle phase is still changing. (FYI my ovulation went from CD 14-16 to CD 18-20) :)


----------



## bellaswedus

slh, wilsey, and ladies hello, i am so excited but scared for how it will go but the great news is that i tested this morning and we got a very light but yet a bfp.

i am going to get a few more hpt and test tomorrow and the day after to make sure it goes darker. i am scared it is not a sticky because the one strong symptom i had is not that strong any more. my breast don't feel as heavy and soar any more. :( please keep me and my new bean in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bubumaci

bellaswedus said:


> slh, wilsey, and ladies hello, i am so excited but scared for how it will go but the great news is that i tested this morning and we got a very light but yet a bfp.
> 
> i am going to get a few more hpt and test tomorrow and the day after to make sure it goes darker. i am scared it is not a sticky because the one strong symptom i had is not that strong any more. my breast don't feel as heavy and soar any more. :( please keep me and my new bean in your thoughts and prayers.

All fingers and toes are crossed for you ... it sounds promising ... congratulations :dance::friends:


----------



## calm

Hello bubumaci! Having problems sleeping, never have before, its a sign that when I start NTNP/TTC I have to play it cool or end up nuts. How are you going? And congrats bellaswedus!!! May it be super sticky XXX


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Calm :)
Oh, sorry to hear that you are having trouble sleeping! :( Definitely need to play it cool!
I'm doing OK thank you! I find it weird that for two days, I have had a feeling of pressure in my abdomen (4-6 DPO) and have no explanation for it. Abdomen just feels kind of heavy and full - and serious bloating (I guess that could be causing the pressure)...

TBH every month I insist that I am not going to symptom spot ... and yet come the next TWW, it's the same thing all over again :)


----------



## calm

uuu hope that stomach pressure is a hot symptom for you, fingers crossed. I am feeling sick and very very pms. And I start back work today, I am not ready :( Hoping that AF comes over the weekend so I don't have to suffer the worse of it whilst teaching. Want to stay home. Oh well XXX


----------



## bubumaci

Do you know if it is a common hot symptom this early on?
I am sorry that you are feeling so sick :( :friends: You know, I have read that so many women are convinced that the :witch: is coming, only to find out, that she will stay away for 9 months ;)

But... if that is not the case, then I do hope for you that your weekend wish comes true :) xxx


----------



## Wilsey

bellaswedus said:


> slh, wilsey, and ladies hello, i am so excited but scared for how it will go but the great news is that i tested this morning and we got a very light but yet a bfp.
> 
> i am going to get a few more hpt and test tomorrow and the day after to make sure it goes darker. i am scared it is not a sticky because the one strong symptom i had is not that strong any more. my breast don't feel as heavy and soar any more. :( please keep me and my new bean in your thoughts and prayers.

I knew your chart was looking good! That is so exciting. Keep us updated with your new tests!!!

Will be keeping your bean in my thoughts (as long as you keep mine in yours!!)


----------



## kirsteee

I'm 5dpo i think and have been having weird cramps since ovulation happened! I was also sick this morning , is it too early for that to happen ? lol


----------



## bellaswedus

Wilsey said:


> bellaswedus said:
> 
> 
> slh, wilsey, and ladies hello, i am so excited but scared for how it will go but the great news is that i tested this morning and we got a very light but yet a bfp.
> 
> i am going to get a few more hpt and test tomorrow and the day after to make sure it goes darker. i am scared it is not a sticky because the one strong symptom i had is not that strong any more. my breast don't feel as heavy and soar any more. :( please keep me and my new bean in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I knew your chart was looking good! That is so exciting. Keep us updated with your new tests!!!
> 
> Will be keeping your bean in my thoughts (as long as you keep mine in yours!!)Click to expand...


Wilsey - thank you and of course i will keep your bean in my thoughts. :) 
we went to the doc's office today because we wanted to see if it was for real. so it got confirmed with a urine test. i also now have appointement next week for different tests and information with the doc. i am just hoping and praying for the bean to stick.

did you tell your parents yet? we are going to tell our parents now that we are visiting them in europe and before we go back to the states where we currently live. we don't care that it is so early because no matter what happens sticky or not they we will tell them.


----------



## Wilsey

bella - Congrats again!!! 

That is exactly what we thought. I would tell my parents if I mc (heaven forbid) so figured we might as well tell them our news! They are over the moon. They knew we were trying. My Mum had purchased a knitting pattern for booties and a bonnet the week I conceived - weird!

No reason it shouldn't be a sticky bean hun!!

I personally have struggled a lot with worries about missed mc. Decided recently that the stress isn't helping so I'm pregnant until proven otherwise at my 12 week scan.


----------



## bellaswedus

wilsey - am in that club with you. until proven i am preggo. 

that is so awsome that your mum did that. we just told my mom. we actually gave her the test strip and said: we found this do you know what it is and she started to cry. my dad is out of town so i am giving him a call tomorrow morning. tomorrow we will spend the night at my bf parents, his mum knits us stuff all the time so when we see her tomorrow we are going to ask her (of course when his dad is around as well) if she can knit a pair of socks the size of this and show tiny feet. hopefully they will get it as they know we are trying. 

alright girly it is 4am here in sweden. i have been up writting papers for school. my final papers that are due tomorrow. finally done so going to bed for a 3hr before i have to get up and go to the dentist. 

have a great day. 

we are staying with his parents tomorrow. we


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> slh, wilsey, and ladies hello, i am so excited but scared for how it will go but the great news is that i tested this morning and we got a very light but yet a bfp.
> 
> i am going to get a few more hpt and test tomorrow and the day after to make sure it goes darker. i am scared it is not a sticky because the one strong symptom i had is not that strong any more. my breast don't feel as heavy and soar any more. :( please keep me and my new bean in your thoughts and prayers.

That's awesome! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Your test was positive and AF is not with you, so it is sticking. Don't worry about it not sticking. The chances of having a miscarriage is rare. We see it a lot on this forum because we are all TTC'ing, so it's bound to happen in a community such as this one. It will stick and you will have a baby in May or June. 

I'm so excited and I will keep you in my thoughts and pray that it's a sticky one. I'm sure it will be, like I said MC's are rare.


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

12dpo symptoms....

Sore breasts...more the left breast and around on the edges
Itchy breasts with pinching pain around nipples
Waves of annoying lower backaches on my right side(a little above my hip)
Itchy everywhere
Hungry all the damn time
Dry mouth
Night Sweats
Vivid Dreams
Pinching and stabbing pain bellow belly button
Mild headaches
Veins everywhere(especially on my breasts)
No period pain
Starting to get watery cm

I'm starting to doubt that I'm pregnant...But something keeps encouraging me that I am
Suppose to get AF on Saturday.... :(

Anybody else have the same symptoms?


----------



## calm

BabyMaybePlz said:


> 12dpo symptoms....
> 
> Sore breasts...more the left breast and around on the edges
> Itchy breasts with pinching pain around nipples
> Waves of annoying lower backaches on my right side(a little above my hip)
> Itchy everywhere
> Hungry all the damn time
> Dry mouth
> Night Sweats
> Vivid Dreams
> Pinching and stabbing pain bellow belly button
> Mild headaches
> Veins everywhere(especially on my breasts)
> No period pain
> Starting to get watery cm
> 
> I'm starting to doubt that I'm pregnant...But something keeps encouraging me that I am
> Suppose to get AF on Saturday.... :(
> 
> Anybody else have the same symptoms?

Sounds extremely positive ! Fxd for you XXX


----------



## bubumaci

Yay.. does sound positive BabyMaybePlz :) :dust: and FX :hugs2:


----------



## bellaswedus

babymaybe - that is awsome. i hope you get a bfp soon. 

slh, wilsey ladies - could you please look at my chart? i am worried that my temp droped from 98 + to 97.85 today. should i worry? 

lots of baby dust to all of you ladies!


----------



## calm

Well I started with my period yesterday. I was totally expecting it, I don't think its possible to have unprotected sex 5 days after having a smiley positive and get pregnant. (may not be impossible but highly unlikely). So this is going to be my very first cycle of NTNP/TTC, going to basically make sure I have loads of sex around the time before and around ovulation and see what happens. baby dust to everyone XXX


----------



## shiraz

Hi girls!
Mind if I join in?! I'm 7DPO and have been having strong waves of nausea on and off all day. Feel a few twinges in my tummy and my face has broken out. I have a FR to test tomorrow but TBH I'm not even due for 10 days so I doubt I'll get a BFP but sure ya never know! Good luck to us all! xx :thumbup:


----------



## SLH

shiraz said:


> Hi girls!
> Mind if I join in?! I'm 7DPO and have been having strong waves of nausea on and off all day. Feel a few twinges in my tummy and my face has broken out. I have a FR to test tomorrow but TBH I'm not even due for 10 days so I doubt I'll get a BFP but sure ya never know! Good luck to us all! xx :thumbup:

Those sound like great symptoms. Don't be too upset if you see a negative tomorrow because it still is very early at 8dpo. I hope you see something though! Keep us updated.


----------



## anneliese

-About five days ago I had a pinching feeling in my left ovary that last about 5-10 minutes. I've never really felt a pain like that before either
-My boobs are only now starting to feel a little bit heavier and maybe slightly tender (I think this may be a good sign because they usually are pretty dang sore right after I ovulate)
-My nipples have been sensitive/sore for at least 5 days now, which is pretty weird for me. I rarely, if ever, feel pain in only my nipples.
-Sometimes I have slight abdominal pain where my ovaries are

I have a few other symptoms, but they're "pregnancy" symptoms that could also be related to other things. I feel tired/fatigued all the time for example, but I got off a 24 hour flight a few days ago and my body is still adjusting to the 10 hour time difference as well. My days have also been really busy and non stop, so it could easily be related to that. My body feels achy, but it could also be because I've been walking around a lot more than usual the past days. So, who knows, I guess we'll see in a few days either way


----------



## akilgore2012

Oh the heartburn! I seriously ate four bites of lasagna last night and was up all night with heartburn that still remains with me today. I guess it's a good thing, but not very comfortable! I even take heartburn medication and this is the first time it has not worked!


----------



## anneliese

Anyone have skin peeling around the nipple? :shrug: I don't know what that's about (or maybe I do but I don't want it to be that :wacko:)


----------



## AlannaB

Hi all, new here.

This is my 2nd cycle off Nuvaring and I've only just started charting. I believe (I just check CM, nothing fancy, since we are more like NTNP at this point) I ovulated around last Friday.

Fast forward to today and I have been having cramps since Tuesday. Tues/Weds they were on either side, and intermittent. Then that went away and since Thursday I have had a steady throbbing pain centered low above my pubic bone. It's a much more localized pain than my period cramps ever are (also, given that my hormones may still be all messed up, I have never in my life had cramps more than 5 hours before getting my period). If it turns out I am not pregnant, I need to talk to a doctor, because there is definitely something going on down there!

Some other things:

- been falling asleep around 9 all week, and usually I'm up till 11:30
- I wake up congested but then it goes away
- starting Weds I swore my boobs were bigger but decided I was imagining. This morning I am like, Oh no. I KNOW these are bigger. On the outsides and underneath. 
- Friday I blacked out while eating a sub. No, hear me out. I ordered a footlong even though I wasn't hungry, and put half aside. Then I ate the first half and decided I was hungry after all and went to look for the second and _I had already eaten it._ It was totally weird. (I am sure this is not a sign, but it's unlike me and funny!)
- low backache that I only ever get with my period

But these cramps.... are painful enough for me to want an Advil. What can I take (in case I am pregnant)? I heard Tylenol?


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi laides! Been reading this thread and I would love to join you :).
Congrats to all the ladies with :bfp: and :dust: to all the ones still waiting to test!

According to FF, I'm currently on 6 DPO and yesterday was the first day I really noticed any symptoms. 
*5 DPO*: I had dull cramping and a heaviness in my abdomen that got stronger throughout the day and a lower back achiness all day. A headache the stayed all day and I also noticed the start of more creamy/milky CM and and felt gassy and bloated. I was also super tired all day but I'm chalking that up to lack of sleep the night before.
*6 DPO*: Significantly more milky/creamy CM and so tired I could barely get out of bed after nearly 11 hours of sleep!! Again, the sleep thing could be that I was just trying to catch up on lack of sleep from the night before, but the creamy CM is odd for me at this point in my cycle.

I don't know why but I have had this powerful gut feeling since this cycle started that this was the ONE! I know I could be really getting my hopes up and in week or so when AF comes I'll look foolish, but for now I am in the land of positivity!! :winkwink:

Oh! For *AllanaB*, definately don't take Advil but Tylenol or anything with acetaminaphin is fine. It's the ibuprofen in Advil that is harmful. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

this is the first hpt taken in the morning on the thursday 15th of sep. very light plus. :) 


this is taken at the doctors office midday. we could hardly see the second line. 


this is taken in the morning on friday 16th of sep. a little bit more darker. 


this is taken yesterday on saturday 17th of sep. getting more darker. :) 

this morning i took a digi test and it said pregnant. so i am now starting to belive this. :) 

my temp went down a bit yesterday but increased a little today. still about my coverline and my nipples are still sensitive.


----------



## superfrizbee

The last 3 days my temps have been higher than they've ever been!! My chart is looking rather triphasic, but apart from a few cramps and twinges I've had no other symptoms. I'm 10DPO and this morning and had a very, very faint positive on a test. Trying not to get my hopes up though and going to test again in another couple of days!


----------



## bellaswedus

BabyMaybePlz said:


> 12dpo symptoms....
> 
> Sore breasts...more the left breast and around on the edges
> Itchy breasts with pinching pain around nipples
> Waves of annoying lower backaches on my right side(a little above my hip)
> Itchy everywhere
> Hungry all the damn time
> Dry mouth
> Night Sweats
> Vivid Dreams
> Pinching and stabbing pain bellow belly button
> Mild headaches
> Veins everywhere(especially on my breasts)
> No period pain
> Starting to get watery cm
> 
> I'm starting to doubt that I'm pregnant...But something keeps encouraging me that I am
> Suppose to get AF on Saturday.... :(
> 
> Anybody else have the same symptoms?

hey there, congrats. so its wonderfull when your symptoms were for real. that is great. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

calm - no you can ttc on this new cycle. i can tell you this past time i used preseed for the first time and i think it is what worked for me, could be coincidence but i recommend it. :)

shiraz - that sounds great. how did it go did you test yet? 

anneliese - one of my symptomes was and is that my nipples hurt. have you tested yet? so you could be preggo. :) 

akilgore - anymore symptoms? have you tested?

alannab - when will you test, fixed for you. 

1babydreamer - i also had and have creamy cm and got my bfp could be your month. 

superfrizbee - yeaaaah, that is awsome congrats for your bfp i understand your disbelive i was and am the same. but i am starting to believe it is for real now. :)


----------



## AlannaB

bellaswedus said:


> alannab - when will you test, fixed for you.

I actually have a gyno appt Mon morning (yearly routine pap, it's a coincidence) so will ask when I go. (only 10 dpo though) Otherwise, I don't like to pee on dollar bills so I'll wait till Weds at least!


----------



## 1babydreamer

*bellaswedus*, :hug: to you and congrats on your :bfp:!!! So happy for you! :happydance:
AFM, I sure hope so!! I woke up with a sore throat today and a bit of a stuffy nose and I never get sick. I wonder if it is connceted. 
Still having a heavy feeling and dull achiness in my abdomen but I am only 7 DPO today. My temps look good I think but I'd love an implantation jump up ;)
I really hope this is the month!!

Good luck *AlannaB, superfrizbee, anneliese, akilgore2012* and *shiraz!!*


----------



## akilgore2012

bellaswedus said:


> calm - no you can ttc on this new cycle. i can tell you this past time i used preseed for the first time and i think it is what worked for me, could be coincidence but i recommend it. :)
> 
> shiraz - that sounds great. how did it go did you test yet?
> 
> anneliese - one of my symptomes was and is that my nipples hurt. have you tested yet? so you could be preggo. :)
> 
> akilgore - anymore symptoms? have you tested?
> 
> alannab - when will you test, fixed for you.
> 
> 1babydreamer - i also had and have creamy cm and got my bfp could be your month.
> 
> superfrizbee - yeaaaah, that is awsome congrats for your bfp i understand your disbelive i was and am the same. but i am starting to believe it is for real now. :)

Well I'm at 10DPO and tested this morning with a $ tree test. Of course negative but it's still early. I was researching and those $ tree tests require much more hcg than others so I'm not too worried. I'm saving the big boy tests for the next few days. :winkwink:
Two night ago I started getting heartburn. Then yesterday it stayed with me all day and got worse whenever I ate! So annoying! Not to mention I could barely keep my eyes open all day at work yesterday and still today. I still have slight lower back pain but no migraine like I usually would if AF were to show. Oh! Also yesterday my CM turned from clear to very creamy, I think that is good? So I guess I still need to wait!

CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!!


----------



## Molatov

Hi hi, just felt like I needed to write these down - I've got no idea whether these are good or not - or if I'm just poorly? Don't know now whether I'm getting my period or not - I just wish that it would come so I could start again! 

*7dpo and 8dpo*Absolutely exhausted after work - had to go to bed at 8pm and slept through comfortably! 

*9dpo*Sick in the morning. Very sore eyes in the evening - had to go to bed around 9pm. Twinges that felt like period coming.

*10 dpo*Nauseous all day - felt like a hangover/sea sickness - a constant feeling of uncomfortableness. Small amount of pink in CM. Neg IC pregnancy test.

*11 dpo*Nauseous all day, sick in the morning straight after waking and then later before dinner. Nausea made worse when bending over or travelling in the car. Sore boobs. Neg IC pregnancy test. Feel like I was constantly burping!

*12 dpo*Still nauseous all day, actually sick straight after waking and later when in a public toilet :/ this morning had some red blood and a little clot-type thing in my mooncup (it looked like a diagram of a red blood cell, if that makes sense?) since then, only thin watery brownish/pinkish CM/liquid. Neg IC pregnancy test. More burping - gross.


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> View attachment 266975
> 
> this is the first hpt taken in the morning on the thursday 15th of sep. very light plus. :)
> 
> View attachment 266976
> 
> this is taken at the doctors office midday. we could hardly see the second line.
> 
> View attachment 266977
> 
> this is taken in the morning on friday 16th of sep. a little bit more darker.
> 
> View attachment 266978
> 
> this is taken yesterday on saturday 17th of sep. getting more darker. :)
> 
> this morning i took a digi test and it said pregnant. so i am now starting to belive this. :)
> 
> my temp went down a bit yesterday but increased a little today. still about my coverline and my nipples are still sensitive.

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: that's so exciting! You are definitely pregnant so don't worry about your temperature going down. It's still way above the cover line and hasn't gone down much.
Congratulations!


----------



## SLH

superfrizbee said:


> The last 3 days my temps have been higher than they've ever been!! My chart is looking rather triphasic, but apart from a few cramps and twinges I've had no other symptoms. I'm 10DPO and this morning and had a very, very faint positive on a test. Trying not to get my hopes up though and going to test again in another couple of days!

I hope it gets darker. Can I see your chart?


----------



## SLH

1babydreamer said:


> Hi laides! Been reading this thread and I would love to join you :).
> Congrats to all the ladies with :bfp: and :dust: to all the ones still waiting to test!
> 
> According to FF, I'm currently on 6 DPO and yesterday was the first day I really noticed any symptoms.
> *5 DPO*: I had dull cramping and a heaviness in my abdomen that got stronger throughout the day and a lower back achiness all day. A headache the stayed all day and I also noticed the start of more creamy/milky CM and and felt gassy and bloated. I was also super tired all day but I'm chalking that up to lack of sleep the night before.
> *6 DPO*: Significantly more milky/creamy CM and so tired I could barely get out of bed after nearly 11 hours of sleep!! Again, the sleep thing could be that I was just trying to catch up on lack of sleep from the night before, but the creamy CM is odd for me at this point in my cycle.
> 
> I don't know why but I have had this powerful gut feeling since this cycle started that this was the ONE! I know I could be really getting my hopes up and in week or so when AF comes I'll look foolish, but for now I am in the land of positivity!! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh! For *AllanaB*, definately don't take Advil but Tylenol or anything with acetaminaphin is fine. It's the ibuprofen in Advil that is harmful. :)

Those are promising symptoms. Your chart is looking good too. 

I'm not in the tww yet :(


----------



## Wilsey

Hey bella - congrats again!

Most people recommend that you stop temping. I know I continued for a week after my BFP but any drops in temp started to freak me out. Your body is starting to do some crazy stuff in there and your hormones will fluctuate. So if you find it freaks you out - you are best to stop temping and just enjoy! :)


----------



## akilgore2012

Man! I just made my favorite Lean Cuisine at work and had to throw it away because the smell was making me nauseous! That stinks! I guess I'll go back to eating the fritos we have here. Still 10DPO here...


----------



## Beauty2

Good day, ladies!

I'm 16dpo today and no I haven't tested. Last night I got some very very light brown spotting which is common for me when AF arrives. Although, the spotting has gone away I still feel like AF is coming and I keep running to the restroom expecting her. This is not the first time AF has been late. My cycles fall between 26-34 days sometimes. However, it's usually only 28days without stress involved. I thought I ov'ed on CD 15 as I had a (what I thought was) + opk on CD14. Unfortunately, OH and I didn't bd on that day so; I expect AF soon. Since I believe AF is going to show I'm not going to bother to test. She should be here by today or tomorrow at the latest. 
Anyhoo, I've very excited about next month. Hoping my list of TTC stuff will bring me my bfp!! 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *SLH*!! I sure hope it leads to my :bfp:!!
*Beauty2*, fxed for you and I sure hope the :witch: stays away for you!!
Molotov, those all sound super promising. Fxed it leads to your BFP!!

Today I'm 7 DPO and still having heaviness/cramping in my abdomen, bloating, creamy CM and back achiness. The one thing that worries me is that my BB's are not really involved yet. They're not really bigger or super sensitive and my nipples are not darker. I know it is waaaaaaaaaaay early even if I do get my BFP but sore BB's would certainly make me feel better at this point. Ha! How funny... I never thought cramping, back pain, bloating and sore BB's would make me glad! :haha:


----------



## Wilsey

1babydreamer - I only had sore nipples from O until maybe 7 dpo and then nothing with my BB's. So definitely doesn't mean you won't get your BFP! :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Wilsey said:


> 1babydreamer - I only had sore nipples from O until maybe 7 dpo and then nothing with my BB's. So definitely doesn't mean you won't get your BFP! :)

Lol! Thanks Wilsey! I feel so silly complaining about not having sore BB's!!:blush:


----------



## Wilsey

I know what you mean but don't feel silly. 

It's not much different once you are pregnant. I'm wishing I had more MS so it _seems_ like a standard pregnancy. Not that anything is standard! How crazy - who wishes for morning sickness? haha ;)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Wilsey said:


> I know what you mean but don't feel silly.
> 
> It's not much different once you are pregnant. I'm wishing I had more MS so it _seems_ like a standard pregnancy. Not that anything is standard! How crazy - who wishing for morning sickness? haha ;)

I know just what you mean. But don't worry yourself, my sister barely had any morning sickness or nausea with her two at all. She had easy pregnancies and births with no complications and two beautiful little boys! And she was over 30 too.
My sister-in-law said she had no symptoms and had no idea she was pregnant untill she realized her period was two weeks late! Then she tested and got two BFN's before her third test days later finally showed her BFP!

Every woman is different and every pregnancy is different. By the time you give birth to your beautiful little one you might be glad you didn't have much MS! :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, babydreamer! I'm hoping this is your month! I was in the same boat as you as far as the boobies are concerned. I usually get really sore boobies in my 2WW and this cycle I had nothing. The only thing I had was very very little twinges in my right boob near my armpit which has developed into an ache. However, it's only on that one side....very strange for me as I've had boobie pain since I could remember. Hopefully that means something. I think I'm going to test in the morning. I'm trying to hold out on OH as far as :sex: is concerned because I don't want to mess anything up in case I am preggo. Wish me luck! I'm a chicken :haha: 

Babydust girls :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wilsey

Beauty2 - I had some throbbing/twinging pains in my left armpit/boob area before my BFP. Hope it's a good sign for you :)


----------



## morm91

i am 9dpo today.
me and OH went for a walk as soon as I walked out the door I smelt manoure. it was ten minutes later when my OH said does it smell like manoure to you. Had some mild nausea this morning.. I want so badly to POAS anyone else thinking of testing today or tomorrow?


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, Wisley! I hope you are doing well! What dpo did you get your bfp? 
I&#8217;m 17dpo (I think) and 3 days late (28 day cycle). No sign of AF but got bfn&#8217;s last night and this morning with FMU. I&#8217;ve been very exhausted this weekend. So much so that OH couldn&#8217;t wake me up twice out of my sleep (I&#8217;m a very light sleeper). Still have achiness in my right boobie near my armpit. And very little backache. I&#8217;m just waiting on AF to show so I can get on with the next cycle. I ordered more opk&#8217;s and preseed this morning. I&#8217;ll get a BBT today and start charting. Currently I have no CM but I&#8217;ll start charting that next cycle. OH and I bd&#8217;ed last night to get AF to show so I hope it helps. 

I hope you all are having a great day! Good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## akilgore2012

I tested this morning at 11DPO and of course negative. I refuse to be sad though until AF arrives and that isn't even supposed to happen until Thursday so I'm keeping my head up!!

So far today I have had breast heaviness, lower back ache, gas, super horny (haha TMI), small headache that I've had for about 5 days now, sinus congestion and tired already after just waking up!

Good luck ladies! :)


----------



## Beauty2

Oops, miscalculation...I'm actually 4 days late on my usual 28 day cycle. The two cycles before last were 30 days each so, they range from 26-30 days. However, I've been 8 days late before. The one time I was past 8 days late I was preggo with my daughter. So if AF doesn't show by Friday, I'll test again.


----------



## akilgore2012

Beauty2 said:


> Oops, miscalculation...I'm actually 4 days late on my usual 28 day cycle. The two cycles before last were 30 days each so, they range from 26-30 days. However, I've been 8 days late before. The one time I was past 8 days late I was preggo with my daughter. So if AF doesn't show by Friday, I'll test again.

Well good luck! I really hope this is it for you!! FX! :flower:


----------



## MaybeBabi

Anyone know if dry mouth is a sign?? I'm searching high and low for signs lol. Can't help it


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, Akilgore2012! I'm hoping this is it for you as well. 11dpo is still very early. Wait a few days and test. Your symptoms sound promising. Good luck this cycle!! :dust: 

Honestly, I believe that AF is late due to stress. It's been a VERY stressful month for me. However, I did get pos opk's on CD12, 13, and 14. Neg on CD15 and 16. And I had another pos later on in the cycle around CD 22 or CD 23 (7dpo and 8dpo) then a negative again the next day. Wtf?? :dohh: I don't see how I can have two separate occasions of having pos opk's followed by neg in one cycle. I'm so confused!! :nope: Hopefully AF will be here by the weekend and I can start a new cycle. I'm about done with this one...ugh!!


----------



## AlannaB

Got a negative this morning at 10 dpo. I'm not going to bother wasting the other test in the box until Friday if no period by then. Had my yearly pap today and dr said my uterus "felt tender" (and it hurt like crazy when she poked) but didn't notice anything weird masses or anything. I was worried because I never have cramps like this. So, either my body's hormones are going absolutely insane in my 2nd cycle coming off birth control (they never have in the past but I was never over 30 either and maybe my body changed) or I'm pregnant but it's too early. Dr seemed to be leaning toward the "hormones going insane" theory and prescribed pain meds (which i don't plan on taking, because I don't really like prescription drugs unless I really, really need them) for if the cramps get worse, and said call if I get a positive later in the week.

We'll see what the rest of the week brings.:shrug:


----------



## Beauty2

AlannaB - good signs, doll!! Good luck!! I hope you get that bfp! 

AFM - I'm starting to feel like AF cramps so I hope she's on her way. She likes to play games with me from time to time. Next cycle I will do all I can to make sure she stays away for 9 months.


----------



## superfrizbee

SLH said:


> superfrizbee said:
> 
> 
> The last 3 days my temps have been higher than they've ever been!! My chart is looking rather triphasic, but apart from a few cramps and twinges I've had no other symptoms. I'm 10DPO and this morning and had a very, very faint positive on a test. Trying not to get my hopes up though and going to test again in another couple of days!
> 
> I hope it gets darker. Can I see your chart?Click to expand...

I don't have a chart I can share as I just write my temps in a diary, but post ov my temps were 97.93, missed 1, 97.89, 98.15, 98.04, 98.17 - then they jumped to 98.52, 98.39, 98.61 and this morning 98.30 - still high but I hope it doesn't drop any more!! It's still higher than any I've had in other cycles... I'm testing again tomorrow morning... Eek!


----------



## Wilsey

Hi beauty - I got my BFP at 12dpo. Have short 25/26 day cycles. Best of luck and hope this is your month :)


----------



## doopersgurl

hey ladies just thought id see what you all would say to me i think in 5dpo and today i have been really tired and my nipples really hurt :S


----------



## cdj1

I think I OV today so TWW starts tomorrow for me :dance:....I have a bit of soreness/thrush feelings today, did anyone else get this and then go on to get a BFP?


----------



## superfrizbee

cdj1 said:


> I think I OV today so TWW starts tomorrow for me :dance:....I have a bit of soreness/thrush feelings today, did anyone else get this and then go on to get a BFP?

I had that feeling, but I think it might have been all the *ahem* friction! Not got a BFP but had a very, very faint one on Sunday and am testing again tomorrow morning... Waiting is HARD!


----------



## cdj1

superfrizbee said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> I think I OV today so TWW starts tomorrow for me :dance:....I have a bit of soreness/thrush feelings today, did anyone else get this and then go on to get a BFP?
> 
> I had that feeling, but I think it might have been all the *ahem* friction! Not got a BFP but had a very, very faint one on Sunday and am testing again tomorrow morning... Waiting is HARD!Click to expand...

Yes I agree with it being friction :lol:...oooh good luck! I am due around 2 October but am going to test 20 Sept!


----------



## bellaswedus

Beauty2 said:


> Thanks, Wisley! I hope you are doing well! What dpo did you get your bfp?
> Im 17dpo (I think) and 3 days late (28 day cycle). No sign of AF but got bfns last night and this morning with FMU. Ive been very exhausted this weekend. So much so that OH couldnt wake me up twice out of my sleep (Im a very light sleeper). Still have achiness in my right boobie near my armpit. And very little backache. Im just waiting on AF to show so I can get on with the next cycle. I ordered more opks and preseed this morning. Ill get a BBT today and start charting. Currently I have no CM but Ill start charting that next cycle. OH and I bded last night to get AF to show so I hope it helps.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day! Good luck this cycle! :dust:

beauty2 - sounds like you could be pregnant. both times i have been pregnant i have had the heavy breast feeling/nipple/nipples hurting it always starts hurting on the side near the armpits. your bfp will show eventually not everyone gets bfp early or even at missed menses. good luck lady. sending you lots of bfp luck. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

akilgore2012 said:


> I tested this morning at 11DPO and of course negative. I refuse to be sad though until AF arrives and that isn't even supposed to happen until Thursday so I'm keeping my head up!!
> 
> So far today I have had breast heaviness, lower back ache, gas, super horny (haha TMI), small headache that I've had for about 5 days now, sinus congestion and tired already after just waking up!
> 
> Good luck ladies! :)

hoping for a bfp for you lady. good luck. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

MaybeBabi said:


> Anyone know if dry mouth is a sign?? I'm searching high and low for signs lol. Can't help it

sorry maybebabi i have no clue. i hope it is and that you get your bfp? when is af due?


----------



## bellaswedus

AlannaB said:


> Got a negative this morning at 10 dpo. I'm not going to bother wasting the other test in the box until Friday if no period by then. Had my yearly pap today and dr said my uterus "felt tender" (and it hurt like crazy when she poked) but didn't notice anything weird masses or anything. I was worried because I never have cramps like this. So, either my body's hormones are going absolutely insane in my 2nd cycle coming off birth control (they never have in the past but I was never over 30 either and maybe my body changed) or I'm pregnant but it's too early. Dr seemed to be leaning toward the "hormones going insane" theory and prescribed pain meds (which i don't plan on taking, because I don't really like prescription drugs unless I really, really need them) for if the cramps get worse, and said call if I get a positive later in the week.
> 
> We'll see what the rest of the week brings.:shrug:

i hope this is your month. i wouldn't take the drugs either, specially if you can handle the pain. good luck lady.


----------



## bellaswedus

superfrizbee said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superfrizbee said:
> 
> 
> The last 3 days my temps have been higher than they've ever been!! My chart is looking rather triphasic, but apart from a few cramps and twinges I've had no other symptoms. I'm 10DPO and this morning and had a very, very faint positive on a test. Trying not to get my hopes up though and going to test again in another couple of days!
> 
> I hope it gets darker. Can I see your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a chart I can share as I just write my temps in a diary, but post ov my temps were 97.93, missed 1, 97.89, 98.15, 98.04, 98.17 - then they jumped to 98.52, 98.39, 98.61 and this morning 98.30 - still high but I hope it doesn't drop any more!! It's still higher than any I've had in other cycles... I'm testing again tomorrow morning... Eek!Click to expand...

you should sign up at fertilityfriend.com you can track your temp there and it creates a chart for you. you can share it on forums. good luck. hoping this is the month for you.


----------



## bellaswedus

doopersgurl said:


> hey ladies just thought id see what you all would say to me i think in 5dpo and today i have been really tired and my nipples really hurt :S

heavy breasts and nipples hurting are and were the biggest pregnancy symptoms for me. those signs sound good, hope you will get bfp soon. let us know. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

wilsey - how are you doing? soon you'll be at the 12week mark, that is so awsome. what are the symptoms you have so far? 

slh - how are you doing girly? when will you ovulate? 

xxx


----------



## Wilsey

heya bella - just really tired, hungry, nauseous, sore nipples, and (tmi) gassy. Feeling pretty good this week though. 

Heading towards 9 weeks and the 12 week mark still feels like forever away. Got a MW appt at the 10 week mark so hopefully that little milestone will make it feel like it's going faster.

How're you doing? You super excited? You are almost 5 weeks!! We are about a month apart :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Ladies, I think I've let my imagination run away with me :(. 

I'm still having a real heaviness, bloating and dull cramping in my abdomen and lower back pain but now I'm almost sure I'm out :cry:. I was super cranky and moody today, (not really like me,) and my BB's are still not really very sore. I think I am pms'ing and that's where my symptoms are coming from. So dissapointed and sad. I really thought this was my month. :(

The wierd thing is that my BB's are usually very heavy and sore right before AF shows up and I have none of that right now. 
I guess there's still time as I'm only 9 DPO but I'm not really holding out much hope anymore. :nope:

Sorry for the mope. Feeling sorry for myself at the moment.


----------



## superfrizbee

bellaswedus said:


> superfrizbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superfrizbee said:
> 
> 
> The last 3 days my temps have been higher than they've ever been!! My chart is looking rather triphasic, but apart from a few cramps and twinges I've had no other symptoms. I'm 10DPO and this morning and had a very, very faint positive on a test. Trying not to get my hopes up though and going to test again in another couple of days!
> 
> I hope it gets darker. Can I see your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a chart I can share as I just write my temps in a diary, but post ov my temps were 97.93, missed 1, 97.89, 98.15, 98.04, 98.17 - then they jumped to 98.52, 98.39, 98.61 and this morning 98.30 - still high but I hope it doesn't drop any more!! It's still higher than any I've had in other cycles... I'm testing again tomorrow morning... Eek!Click to expand...
> 
> you should sign up at fertilityfriend.com you can track your temp there and it creates a chart for you. you can share it on forums. good luck. hoping this is the month for you.Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, but I got a BFP this morning! The line was light but definitely there! Darker than the one I did two days ago. AF would be due Thursday or Friday, so please, please stick little bean...


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations, Superfrizbee!!! Healthy and Happy 9 months to you and baby!! Care to share a list of symptoms and things you did differently this month?


----------



## akilgore2012

Congratulations!!! How exciting! :) :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

Still no AF for me, ladies. :sad2:


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> wilsey - how are you doing? soon you'll be at the 12week mark, that is so awsome. what are the symptoms you have so far?
> 
> slh - how are you doing girly? when will you ovulate?
> 
> xxx

I'm doing good. I should be ovulating in around 10 days or so :( I hope it's earlier this month. 

How are you doing?


----------



## SLH

superfrizbee said:


> bellaswedus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superfrizbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superfrizbee said:
> 
> 
> The last 3 days my temps have been higher than they've ever been!! My chart is looking rather triphasic, but apart from a few cramps and twinges I've had no other symptoms. I'm 10DPO and this morning and had a very, very faint positive on a test. Trying not to get my hopes up though and going to test again in another couple of days!
> 
> I hope it gets darker. Can I see your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a chart I can share as I just write my temps in a diary, but post ov my temps were 97.93, missed 1, 97.89, 98.15, 98.04, 98.17 - then they jumped to 98.52, 98.39, 98.61 and this morning 98.30 - still high but I hope it doesn't drop any more!! It's still higher than any I've had in other cycles... I'm testing again tomorrow morning... Eek!Click to expand...
> 
> you should sign up at fertilityfriend.com you can track your temp there and it creates a chart for you. you can share it on forums. good luck. hoping this is the month for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but I got a BFP this morning! The line was light but definitely there! Darker than the one I did two days ago. AF would be due Thursday or Friday, so please, please stick little bean...Click to expand...

Congratulations! I'm so happy that everyone is getting their BFP's!


----------



## SLH

Beauty2 said:


> Still no AF for me, ladies. :sad2:

Why are you sad? Have you tested yet?


----------



## akilgore2012

Beauty2 said:


> Still no AF for me, ladies. :sad2:

Don't be sad! If she isn't here there is always still hope! Good luck!


----------



## prepping

MaybeBabi said:


> Anyone know if dry mouth is a sign?? I'm searching high and low for signs lol. Can't help it

I didn't know it was a sign until i was looking up extreme thirst back when I was 7/8dpo! Apparently dry mouth and extreme thirst is categorized together as one of the big telltale signs for some women!

I have my fingers crossed that it means something for us! 

btw, I'm 12 dpo now and the thirst has not let up since 7/8dpo. I wake up several times in the night absolutely parched.


----------



## akilgore2012

prepping said:


> MaybeBabi said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know if dry mouth is a sign?? I'm searching high and low for signs lol. Can't help it
> 
> I didn't know it was a sign until i was looking up extreme thirst back when I was 7/8dpo! Apparently dry mouth and extreme thirst is categoried together as one of the big telltale signs for some women!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that it means something for us!
> 
> btw, I'm 12 dpo now and the thirst has not let up since 7/8dpo. I wake up several times in the night absolutely parched.Click to expand...

Oh yes! It is definitely a sign! I have seen that everywhere on here as a symptom! I just make sure to always have a bottle of water with me just in case I'm feeling super parched! 

I hope it is a good sign for you prepping! FX'd! :flower:


----------



## RNMommyto2

Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind if I join. Congrats to all the BFP's and baby dust to ALL!! So I got my smiley on the 17th. We DTD on the 15th and 16th. Didn't get busy after smiley due to conflicting work schedules so I'm hoping that those 2 days will do the trick ;) I have been having sore, tender boobies and nips since the day after smiley. Which is completely abnormal for me. I know it's way to early but I'm hoping that, that is a good sign. I've read that some of you had sore boobies starting at O. Today my boobies are still sore, frequent urination. Was rudely awakened twice lastnight by my bladder. lol I just hope that this 2ww goes by fast before I drive myself insane. Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## prepping

akilgore2012 said:


> prepping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaybeBabi said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know if dry mouth is a sign?? I'm searching high and low for signs lol. Can't help it
> 
> I didn't know it was a sign until i was looking up extreme thirst back when I was 7/8dpo! Apparently dry mouth and extreme thirst is categorized together as one of the big telltale signs for some women!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that it means something for us!
> 
> btw, I'm 12 dpo now and the thirst has not let up since 7/8dpo. I wake up several times in the night absolutely parched.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes! It is definitely a sign! I have seen that everywhere on here as a symptom! I just make sure to always have a bottle of water with me just in case I'm feeling super parched!
> 
> I hope it is a good sign for you prepping! FX'd! :flower:Click to expand...

Well, I've had over 80oz and it's not even 2pm. Some people do drink a lot, but that is more than my normal!


----------



## Beauty2

Hi ladies! :wave: 

SLH - I have tested and unfortunately, bfn! I'm starting to think this is my once a year "8 days late" cycle. I'm guessing I Ov'ed late as I used opk's on CD12 (semi +) CD13 (semi +) CD14 (more +) CD15 (-) CD16 (-) 6dpo or CD21 (little less semi +) and 7dpo or CD22 (-) Does this make any sense? For some reason I never got a test line darker than the control line but than again once I got the first negative on CD15 I stopped testing until CD21...nudge from a friend to test again so I did. 
Ugh! This is so frustrating!! I just want AF to show again so we can start on the next cycle. I'm all geared up too :sad1: 

Akilgore2012 - I so wish it was true. I'm going to test again on Saturday if AF doesn't show. But honestly I think she's late due to stress (and the fact that I've been late up to 8 days before w/o being preggo). I'm just ready for some answers.

Anyhoo, enough of my craziness and paranoia....how are you ladies??


----------



## mauiaddict

Hi Ladies!

Well, I'm 5 DPO today according to FF, and for the last few days I have been having lots of creamy CM, and today in addition to that I also had some yellowish clumpy/creamy type CM... so of course I've been googling that like crazy and it seems to be a very good symptom :winkwink: Also last night I was SUPER parched, woke up several times with a very dry mouth and I see you ladies say that is also a good sign! So we'll have to see, I never got a +OPK but maybe I just missed my surge??? I have not definitely O'd yet since coming off of Depo in January... it's been driving me nuts not knowing if it's just my body still getting rid of those hormones or if I really might not be able to ovulate naturally!


----------



## superfrizbee

Beauty2 said:


> Congratulations, Superfrizbee!!! Healthy and Happy 9 months to you and baby!! Care to share a list of symptoms and things you did differently this month?

Thank you :) and fingers crossed!

So this month I did a lot of stuff to try and get that BFP. I hope this helps someone get theirs!!

For me:

-Taking maca, fish oil and preconception vits for a few months
- 2nd cycle using CBFM (and messed the 1st cycle up, so this was my 1st proper cycle). I had 5 high days, DTD everyday for the 1st 3, then OH needed a rest, then also DTD on the last high day and both peak days
- Used preseed
- DTD missionary style and stayed laying down to prevent gravity taking over

For OH:

- Taking maca and zinc
- Wearing loose boxer shorts

Symptom wise I had some cramping about 6-7 DPO, but I've had that before and had a BFN so didn't hang my hopes on it. However the cramping has continued and sometimes felt like fullness. Honeslty I've been really light on symtoms apart from that. The only other thing I had from 8 DPO and since is a triphasic chart with really high temps - higher than any I've had before!

Sticky baby dust to you... :flower:


----------



## SLH

superfrizbee said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Superfrizbee!!! Healthy and Happy 9 months to you and baby!! Care to share a list of symptoms and things you did differently this month?
> 
> Thank you :) and fingers crossed!
> 
> So this month I did a lot of stuff to try and get that BFP. I hope this helps someone get theirs!!
> 
> For me:
> 
> -Taking maca, fish oil and preconception vits for a few months
> - 2nd cycle using CBFM (and messed the 1st cycle up, so this was my 1st proper cycle). I had 5 high days, DTD everyday for the 1st 3, then OH needed a rest, then also DTD on the last high day and both peak days
> - Used preseed
> - DTD missionary style and stayed laying down to prevent gravity taking over
> 
> For OH:
> 
> - Taking maca and zinc
> - Wearing loose boxer shorts
> 
> Symptom wise I had some cramping about 6-7 DPO, but I've had that before and had a BFN so didn't hang my hopes on it. However the cramping has continued and sometimes felt like fullness. Honeslty I've been really light on symtoms apart from that. The only other thing I had from 8 DPO and since is a triphasic chart with really high temps - higher than any I've had before!
> 
> Sticky baby dust to you... :flower:Click to expand...

congratulations. We are going to bd missionary position this time. We usually don't.


----------



## superfrizbee

I heard missionary gets the sperm closer to the cervix...


----------



## AlannaB

Well, I think I'm out. I am having spotting at day 27 of my cycle, which I am going to assume will be AF before the day is out.

This is bad news, because if I am not pregnant it means my hormones are completely off after Nuvaring. And I mean COMPLETELY off. I haven't felt like myself at all. I've slept 9-10 hours a night. My head is all fuzzy. My breasts are full and veiny. And I had bad cramps for 7-8 days BEFORE my period, but today? Nothing at all. (I know symptoms the week before AF are normal for some people, but I've never had this in the last 16 years of having a period and I've gone on/off birth control 3 times before now.) 

I had heard horror stories of pregnancy symptoms and hormonal craziness coming off Nuvaring, so let this be a warning to others.... it's true! The funny thing is I've come off Nuvaring before in 2006 with no side effects. Maybe it's being over 30. I'm going to take prenatal vitamins and try some herbal stuff my mom recommended, and try to get my body back to normal.

Good luck everyone!:wacko:


----------



## mauiaddict

Alanna - I hope you are wrong and it's a BFP coming your way instead of AF!

I have had problems too coming off of BC - I was on Depo for one year of shots and was due for my last shot in Jan '11 - and I think this might actually be the first time I've cycled since then! I've only had 4 periods since then, and one "cycle" was extremely short, and the first "cycle" was really long at 107 days!

My updates for today, 6dpo - so far today I am feeling really bloated, and also have a sniffly nose.


----------



## mauiaddict

Alanna - I meant to ask - when did you come off of the ring?


----------



## AlannaB

mauiaddict said:


> Alanna - I meant to ask - when did you come off of the ring?

This is my second cycle. Last month I had a 26 day cycle but none of this craziness except AF was slightly early and the cramps were bad the day of.


----------



## mauiaddict

Well FXd that if your hormones are crazy this cycle it's just because you're getting back to normal!

More symptoms for me today:
Clumpy creamy CM that is tinged yello
Slight cramping
High firm cervix


----------



## prepping

Well, it looks like this isn't our month. The most stand-out signs have been extreme thirst, slight nausea in the last couple days (have to eat/drink constantly to keep at bay), and 3 days of being in a terrible mood for no reason (7-9dpo).
Did a test today that is BFN without question. There's still a chance that AF will be MIA, but I'm already getting geared up for the next cycle.

Super huge GL to everyone! And buckets of :dust:


----------



## mauiaddict

You're not out yet! FXd for you and :dust:


----------



## akilgore2012

prepping said:


> Well, it looks like this isn't our month. The most stand-out signs have been extreme thirst, slight nausea in the last couple days (have to eat/drink constantly to keep at bay), and 3 days of being in a terrible mood for no reason (7-9dpo).
> Did a test today that is BFN without question. There's still a chance that AF will be MIA, but I'm already getting geared up for the next cycle.
> 
> Super huge GL to everyone! And buckets of :dust:

You're not out of it just yet.... not until AF shows at least. 
I took a $ tree test today and still BFN. I'm still hopeful though. Mostly because I have been feeling like crap all day. I woke up this morning with nausea and dizziness (1st day of that so far), so we will see. Tomorrow is the day AF is supposed to show....


----------



## superfrizbee

AlannaB said:
 

> Well, I think I'm out. I am having spotting at day 27 of my cycle, which I am going to assume will be AF before the day is out.
> 
> This is bad news, because if I am not pregnant it means my hormones are completely off after Nuvaring. And I mean COMPLETELY off. I haven't felt like myself at all. I've slept 9-10 hours a night. My head is all fuzzy. My breasts are full and veiny. And I had bad cramps for 7-8 days BEFORE my period, but today? Nothing at all. (I know symptoms the week before AF are normal for some people, but I've never had this in the last 16 years of having a period and I've gone on/off birth control 3 times before now.)
> 
> I had heard horror stories of pregnancy symptoms and hormonal craziness coming off Nuvaring, so let this be a warning to others.... it's true! The funny thing is I've come off Nuvaring before in 2006 with no side effects. Maybe it's being over 30. I'm going to take prenatal vitamins and try some herbal stuff my mom recommended, and try to get my body back to normal.
> 
> Good luck everyone!:wacko:

I've read that spotting in early pregnancy is common and normal, and often implantation bleeding shows up around the time of your AF, so don't give up just yet!


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi Ladies

Can I join you, I'm 10dpo today and have been getting ugly evaps for the past few days :(, Ive been cramping on and off for a few days and having really weird dreams.

Good Luck to you all

xx


----------



## AlannaB

Nope, the spotting turned into a definite period. I need to concentrate on getting my body healthy and normal again. I have had times in the past where I know I was imagining symptoms, but I did NOT imagine my 6-7 days of almost constant cramps. I'm a little frightened now of what hormonal birth control has done to me.

The good news is, despite all the other craziness that was going on with my body, my 2 cycles since Nuvaring were both exactly 26 days. (Almost a week shorter than when I was younger, but hey, I'll take it.) So the chart I made looks a little less weird now that both of those cycles turned out the same. We'll try a few days earlier this month!


----------



## bellaswedus

Wilsey said:


> heya bella - just really tired, hungry, nauseous, sore nipples, and (tmi) gassy. Feeling pretty good this week though.
> 
> Heading towards 9 weeks and the 12 week mark still feels like forever away. Got a MW appt at the 10 week mark so hopefully that little milestone will make it feel like it's going faster.
> 
> How're you doing? You super excited? You are almost 5 weeks!! We are about a month apart :)

hey wilsey - today i am 5 + 0 weeks yeah. but i am so worried that i am not having enough symptoms. my beast and nipples just seems to hurt less and less. 
i know i am crazy for doing this still.....but i have been testing everyday and it is still positive, strong positive. i am also still temping :( and my temp is fluctuating but still above the coverline. i think i am going to stop after i have been at the docs tomorrow. this is crazy. 
i am just sooooooooo scared for the worst. :( 

how are you wils? are you still feeling nauseous? i wish i could start having all your symptoms as well. hehe when did you start getting your symptoms? 

x


----------



## bellaswedus

1babydreamer how is it going have you tested? 
superfrizbee - yeeaaah congrats. how are you feeling? 
beauty2 no af could mean a bfp :) cheer up lady. have you tested yet? 
RNMommyto2 - sore boobs is a good sign. when will you test? 
AlannaB - sorry to hear about af arriving. it can sometimes take time for hormons to be in balance after contraception. good luck next cycle. you will get your bfp in soon time, i know it is easier said than done. but it is true. :) 

slh - how are you girly. soon you will ovulate get ready to dtd every day. hihi x 

good luck and lots of babydust to all of you ladies out there!


----------



## x Helen x

My latest symptoms:

Serious cravings for chocolate milkshake over the last few days, not sure what that's all about or if that is even pregnancy related?! 

Peeing on a more regular basis than usual, although that's most likely down to the fact that I am trying to drink more water than usual.

My fingernails are very healthy at the moment, they are the longest and strongest they have ever been (they are usually brittle and break easily), could be down to the folic acid though?


----------



## doopersgurl

hey everyone just thought i would say my sore nipples have gone, but the lat two nights i have had baby related dreams 
2 nights ago i dreamed i got 2 pinks lines and i told my partner 
if that wasnt strange enough i met up with my best mate last night and the exact same night she dreamed i told her i was pregnant :S
what does every one think????


----------



## SLH

doopersgurl said:


> hey everyone just thought i would say my sore nipples have gone, but the lat two nights i have had baby related dreams
> 2 nights ago i dreamed i got 2 pinks lines and i told my partner
> if that wasnt strange enough i met up with my best mate last night and the exact same night she dreamed i told her i was pregnant :S
> what does every one think????

I had a weird dream last night too. I took 2 pregnancy tests and they both turned positive, but then I dropped them in the toilet and woke up lol. I'm waiting to ovulate though so I know I'm not pregnant, but I hope that dream comes true.


----------



## prepping

AF got me! (grrr)
Good luck to all of you!!! :D

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## akilgore2012

prepping said:


> AF got me! (grrr)
> Good luck to all of you!!! :D
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Dang it!!! Sorry about that dirty witch!! :growlmad:


----------



## Beauty2

Sorry AF got you prepping. :hugs: have a glass and/or bottle of :wine: and gear up for next cycle. Good luck, doll!

Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## SLH

prepping said:


> AF got me! (grrr)
> Good luck to all of you!!! :D
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm sorry :hugs: Hopefully, this is your last AF until after you have a baby!


----------



## prepping

Well, I'll be grabbing some vino and chocolate on the way home. Gotta have a Cheers to start off the cycle! Annnnnnd, I'll also be grabbing some Preseed too in hopes that this *will* be the last AF for a while. :D


----------



## lovemama

I'm 12 DPO and these are my symptoms

-headaches almost every day
-poking pains all over my stomach ranging from bellybutton to pelvis
-stabbing pains in breasts, mostly right.
-Hubby says my boobs look and feel bigger. Areolas darker on the outside, nipples seem to be bigger when erect, feel heavy when I take my bra off.
-Random nausea
-Waking up starving
-Bloated
-Fatigue
-Sensitive to the smell of pee... if DS or DD forgets to flush and I either walk by the bathroom or walk in, it almost makes me want to gag.
-Always hungry but I can never decide what I want
-Mood swings and crazy emotional
-Really wet down there
-Randomly occuring AF-like cramps.
-The last couple days I seem to need to pee more

I just noticed this today but I am soooooo thirsty! I've been drinking water all day and it's not helping!

:dust: FX for us all!!! :dust:


----------



## akilgore2012

lovemama said:


> I'm 12 DPO and these are my symptoms
> 
> -headaches almost every day
> -poking pains all over my stomach ranging from bellybutton to pelvis
> -stabbing pains in breasts, mostly right.
> -Hubby says my boobs look and feel bigger. Areolas darker on the outside, nipples seem to be bigger when erect, feel heavy when I take my bra off.
> -Random nausea
> -Waking up starving
> -Bloated
> -Fatigue
> -Sensitive to the smell of pee... if DS or DD forgets to flush and I either walk by the bathroom or walk in, it almost makes me want to gag.
> -Always hungry but I can never decide what I want
> -Mood swings and crazy emotional
> -Really wet down there
> -Randomly occuring AF-like cramps.
> -The last couple days I seem to need to pee more
> 
> I just noticed this today but I am soooooo thirsty! I've been drinking water all day and it's not helping!
> 
> :dust: FX for us all!!! :dust:

Good luck! Those all sound promising!! FX!


----------



## lovemama

Thank you akilgore! GL to you on your cycle as well!


----------



## superfrizbee

bellaswedus said:


> 1babydreamer how is it going have you tested?
> superfrizbee - yeeaaah congrats. how are you feeling?
> beauty2 no af could mean a bfp :) cheer up lady. have you tested yet?
> RNMommyto2 - sore boobs is a good sign. when will you test?
> AlannaB - sorry to hear about af arriving. it can sometimes take time for hormons to be in balance after contraception. good luck next cycle. you will get your bfp in soon time, i know it is easier said than done. but it is true. :)
> 
> slh - how are you girly. soon you will ovulate get ready to dtd every day. hihi x
> 
> good luck and lots of babydust to all of you ladies out there!

I'm feeling crampy but generally good. Had some back ache too, and I get absolutely boiling hot at night - my temps are still super high in the morning. Which is good, hope the progesterone stays nice and high. I'm so paranoid about every little twing though and just crossing fingers for the early days... How about you? x


----------



## akilgore2012

Well the blood work came back early and I just got off the phone with them. Negative HCG test. No baby in there, just an inner ear problem causing my dizziness and nausea.


----------



## Beauty2

Bella - Nope, haven't tested since 12dpo and bfn. I might've Ov'ed late so it caused late AF. I'm hoping I get a bfp on Saturday when I test. I'm currently 7 days late no and have all the promising symtpoms: sore boobies, nausea, extreme backache, tender uterus, etc. 

Good luck, ladies!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

bellaswedus said:


> 1babydreamer how is it going have you tested?
> superfrizbee - yeeaaah congrats. how are you feeling?
> beauty2 no af could mean a bfp :) cheer up lady. have you tested yet?
> RNMommyto2 - sore boobs is a good sign. when will you test?
> AlannaB - sorry to hear about af arriving. it can sometimes take time for hormons to be in balance after contraception. good luck next cycle. you will get your bfp in soon time, i know it is easier said than done. but it is true. :)
> 
> slh - how are you girly. soon you will ovulate get ready to dtd every day. hihi x
> 
> good luck and lots of babydust to all of you ladies out there!

Hey hun! So glad you're doing good!:hugs: 
I'm good but haven't tested yet. I'm trying to hold out as long as I can to test! I'm in Atlanta since this morning visiting my mom so I want to wait till I get back home with my DH to test. That'll keep me from testing till Wednesday at the earliest. I'm dyin to test though! I really feel like I could be pregnant right now. I hope I don't feel foolish later for saying that but I do! 
I don't think I have a ton of PG relatd symptoms that couldn't be chalked up to AF but there are a few:
*-sore throat for a few days
-very dry mouth/thirsty constantly
-Feel hot
-so sleepy*
Who knows? Maybe i'm just getting sick.

Other than that I've had dull/mild cramping/heaviness since 5 DPO, but it has lessened the last 2 days and no major amount of CM though when I check internally it is milky/creamy just not a ton of it. Gassiness comes and goes, backache, tender right BB on top, bloated and super emotional. I get teary eyed at the slightest thing!

My temps are higher than they've ever been too though I'm not sure if that is a good thing but I hope I can hold out testing till I get home. The CVS across the street is calling to me!! :wacko:


----------



## JustKia

7dpo and FX'ed that this is gonna be a lucky month.
I've got what I can only describe as a "feeling" - kind of like when you know a season is about to change you can sort of feel it in the air...
Other maybe symptoms are
super sensitive nipples - not a normal :af: due symptom for me.
a twitch in my uterus - a bit like when you get a nervous twitch in your eye or something.
feeling tired - I fell asleep yesterday evening and I rarely ever nap unless I'm sick.
sensitive gag reflex - brushing my teeth almost had me throw up this morning, something I've only ever experienced when I was pg with Oliver.
oh and um "gas" :blush:

FX'ed and :dust: to you all =)


----------



## Beauty2

Finally got AF. Yay!! Now I can start a new cycle!! Good luck, ladies!! :dust:


----------



## anneliese

I thought I got my period yesterday because I had cramping, lower back ache and felt "wet". I went to the bathroom expecting blood, but there was none and I got a ton of creamy cm instead. My boobs are really sore today, too

Tested this morning, still negative, so I dunno what to think. I'm expecting to get my period in the next few days though because I'm 13/14 dpo and still negative


----------



## 1babydreamer

prepping said:


> AF got me! (grrr)
> Good luck to all of you!!! :D
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry prepping! Hate that :witch: :gun: On to the indulgence phase :wine: and then some more :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## mmafro

Hi ladies, I know ths thread was started last month, but as i was reading through it i noticed that alot of ppl got BFP...Seems like a very lucky thread and well im kinda in need of some luck lol....i am 6dpo and havin some symptoms... I have recently told that the dr's are pretty sure i have endo but havent had the lap surgery yet for confirmation, however they told me that it cause chronic pain and fatigue.. I ahve had tons of pain and some fatigued since i started ttc back in april...But the past few days i have been incredibly tired, its kinda rediculous, havent had much pain recently though..My bbs are very tender, they normally are tender before AF but she isnt due until oct 1st, also the last 3 night i ahve been getting up to pee which dont normally doo...we only DTD once around O, and i know it only take one time but this really cant be it...can it??? Any way sorry for the long thread, promise they wont all be this long LOL

GL Everyone!!!


----------



## SLH

mmafro said:


> Hi ladies, I know ths thread was started last month, but as i was reading through it i noticed that alot of ppl got BFP...Seems like a very lucky thread and well im kinda in need of some luck lol....i am 6dpo and havin some symptoms... I have recently told that the dr's are pretty sure i have endo but havent had the lap surgery yet for confirmation, however they told me that it cause chronic pain and fatigue.. I ahve had tons of pain and some fatigued since i started ttc back in april...But the past few days i have been incredibly tired, its kinda rediculous, havent had much pain recently though..My bbs are very tender, they normally are tender before AF but she isnt due until oct 1st, also the last 3 night i ahve been getting up to pee which dont normally doo...we only DTD once around O, and i know it only take one time but this really cant be it...can it??? Any way sorry for the long thread, promise they wont all be this long LOL
> 
> GL Everyone!!!

Anyone can join the symptom spotting thread at anytime lol. I'm in need of some luck myself. It feels like it's never going to happen. I have the worst period cramps that are very heavy, so I have always wondered if I have endo. I hope that you don't have it. 

It only takes one, so you never know this could be your month. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## mmafro

SLH said:


> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I know ths thread was started last month, but as i was reading through it i noticed that alot of ppl got BFP...Seems like a very lucky thread and well im kinda in need of some luck lol....i am 6dpo and havin some symptoms... I have recently told that the dr's are pretty sure i have endo but havent had the lap surgery yet for confirmation, however they told me that it cause chronic pain and fatigue.. I ahve had tons of pain and some fatigued since i started ttc back in april...But the past few days i have been incredibly tired, its kinda rediculous, havent had much pain recently though..My bbs are very tender, they normally are tender before AF but she isnt due until oct 1st, also the last 3 night i ahve been getting up to pee which dont normally doo...we only DTD once around O, and i know it only take one time but this really cant be it...can it??? Any way sorry for the long thread, promise they wont all be this long LOL
> 
> GL Everyone!!!
> 
> Anyone can join the symptom spotting thread at anytime lol. I'm in need of some luck myself. It feels like it's never going to happen. I have the worst period cramps that are very heavy, so I have always wondered if I have endo. I hope that you don't have it.
> 
> It only takes one, so you never know this could be your month. Good luck and :dust:Click to expand...

I never really had heavy periodes just lots of pain, dr said because i was on bc i never felt the pain....I just dont tihnk this can be real lol


----------



## agreeksmom

next month will be mine i Bd'ed a few times but only once near O time. its been 1 1/2 month since i mc so i feel like im now ready to try for my second child ( do i count mc as a baby.. or just as a pregnancy)


----------



## Avasmyangel

I need some luck and plenty of prayer too ladies!!! im 11-12 dpo and im testing first thing in the morning!!!


----------



## lovely_lady

Hello everyone! I just wanted to join here because I'm feeling very curious about what's going on in my belly. I just feel like I'm pregnant, but have been let down so many times before that I'm just terrified to get that BFN. I am late on my cycle by 2 days, metallic taste, runny nose, an abundance of cm, but I'm still sceptical bc i have been so sure that I was pregnant before, and it ended up BFN. I just need support and encouragement.


----------



## mmafro

I tested this morning witha frer and it was neg at 8dpo...is that still to soon for a frer??? i feel pregnant this month, DH even thinks im pregnant, have been so tired, i cant make it past 930pm and i have been havin an hours nap durng the day...BBS have been sore since about 3-4dpo normally not sore until closer to AF...things are tasting funny to me as well..i dont know what to think anymore...


----------



## Miaowzen

Lovely lady, I'm scared to test too. BFN is always so sad. Always get AF within an hour of BFN


----------



## july_girl

I'm having leg cramps and i've had them a few days now. I'm starting to feel sick and i'm now spotting. I'm 10 dpo. Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi everyone, Can I join you? According to my calendar I ovulated on Tuesday making me 5dpo today. I have a spot on 25 day cycle to the same hour each month which as only happened since my natural miscarriage to a ectopic in May this year. My symptoms so far which cramping that has occurred everyday since the 16th (9 days and counting). Slight back ache on an off. A abundance of ewcm and clear watery cm everyday since the 17th which is highly unusual for me as I am normally lucky if I get one days worth. I also got a congested nose and sore throat which has been the most bizarre as it came out of nowhere on Tuesday and lasted a day and a half. The reason it is so bizarre is not only because it's the day my calendar says I ovulated but I was absolutely fine and well all day, then it came on all of a sudden at 4pm with no warning, knocked me for six than disappeared all of a sudden a day and half later. I have also had a lot of ovary pains, a few nipple twinges, frequent urination and the day before yesterday I had 2 instances of heartburn for absolutely no reason, as I had not eaten and I never have heartburn. The one and only time I had heartburn was when I was 6 months pregnant with my DD and even then I only got it one night. Today to add too all that, I am so tired and my BB's also feel heavy. Sorry for my mini essay. X


----------



## anneliese

My face is breaking out pretty badly and my skin is super oily, which isn't really normal for me. Yesterday and the day before my boobs were REALLY sore, but today they're a lot less sore, so I don't know what that's about. Other than that I don't really have any symptoms. I had some discharge for a day or two but that's gone away too. Some slight period-like cramping sometimes and lower back pain, but that's it. I tested again today with FRER and still negative, but I still don't have my period, so no idea what's going on now


----------



## AmberDW

dpo7..really tired, but have been working like crazy could be that

dpo8..tired again and really weird dreams

dpo9..nothing that I noticed

dpo10..dreams again..took a nap on my lunch break..super emotional.cried over something a co worker said..which I never do..woke up for an hour in the middle of night..peeing like crazy

dpo11..backache started..99 temp at night..super bad migraine..peed about 6 times in middle of night(which I don't get..isn't it WAY too early for that) and up again for about 2 hrs in middle of night..watched a movie :)

dpo12..backache worse..nauseous..99 temp still all day..cramping on left side..wide awake again in middle of night

dpo13(today) nauseous again..backache hurting pretty bad...still got cramps on left side..don't want to get out of bed..no boobage pain though at all..with my last it was horrible..period should be coming today..we shall see


----------



## JustKia

Fairly sure I'm 9dpo* and have had odd bm's last couple days, still have super sensitive nipples and just started tonight having aches in my right side pelvic/hip/thigh area and mild cramps with a heavy feeling in my uterus. Feels somewhat similar to O cramps and somewhat similar to :witch: but there's very very little chance of her being early - she's due 28/09-01/10 based on my shortest cycle this year being 33 days and longest 36.

I've dropped 3lb this week as well :shrug:

*I don't chart my temp but I am pretty confident about knowing when I O (cm, cramps, etc)

Edit to add: as I've been sat here browsing and generally killing time I'm swallowing almost constantly - I'll be drowning in my sleep at this rate :o


----------



## Miaowzen

Temp up again this morning but still bleeding! I even saw a small clot. Feeling a bit stressed.


----------



## arlosmama

oh man I try and stay away when I am getting close to AF...but the obsession has started...at 7 or 8 dpo my only symptoms are burning shooting sensations in my extremely sore breasts and some (sorry if TMI) yellow mucous like discharge every now and then. I also have a cold and that is probably why I am so tired...but I'm always tired...not feeling confident...no cramps or creamy discharge...oh well..I still have 5 days until AF is due...


----------



## AmberDW

> Edit to add: as I've been sat here browsing and generally killing time I'm swallowing almost constantly - I'll be drowning in my sleep at this rate :o

I have been swallowing all day too, what does that even mean? usually it means I will throw up but I haven't


----------



## JustKia

AmberDW said:


> Edit to add: as I've been sat here browsing and generally killing time I'm swallowing almost constantly - I'll be drowning in my sleep at this rate :o
> 
> I have been swallowing all day too, what does that even mean? usually it means I will throw up but I haven'tClick to expand...

Me too - usually when I get a "wet mouth" it's just before I throw up. I've had the mildest wave of nausea but I'm not sure if it's just because I'm swallowing so much saliva or if there's more to it.

Up early this morning (at 4.15am yuck) as hubby on early shift, had been planning to go back to bed but I've got what feels like indigestion, so laying down isn't too high a priority at the mo. I'm guessing indigestion rather than heartburn because it doesn't burn :dohh: but then I'm not sure why I'd have indigestion either as I ate before 7pm last night, didn't go to bed until 1.30am so surely dinner would have "gone down" by then?


----------



## x Helen x

SO hungry in the mornings! Feels like I haven't eaten for a week and my stomach is rumbling like crazy! Very strange as the thought of food in the morning usually turns my stomach so I never usually eat breakfast.


----------



## AmberDW

still the swallowing thing and horrible cramps..temp went down today though it has been at 99 for DAYS if not longer..so I'm sure AF is coming..she should have been here yesterday...NEGATIVE on dollar store test today..I think even those would show up by now


----------



## AmberDW

it's actually more of a "pounding" on the left side..hard to explain


----------



## anneliese

Is fluctuating breast pain/tenderness common in pregnancy? I still have no period and a few days ago my boobs were REALLY sore for about two days, but now most of the pain/tenderness has gone away? Can anyone explain what this might be?


----------



## SLH

anneliese said:


> Is fluctuating breast pain/tenderness common in pregnancy? I still have no period and a few days ago my boobs were REALLY sore for about two days, but now most of the pain/tenderness has gone away? Can anyone explain what this might be?

It's an increase of progesterone. Progesterone happens increases after ovulation and when you are pregnant it increases even more. That's why breast tenderness is common after ovulation and in early pregnancy.


----------



## anneliese

SLH said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> Is fluctuating breast pain/tenderness common in pregnancy? I still have no period and a few days ago my boobs were REALLY sore for about two days, but now most of the pain/tenderness has gone away? Can anyone explain what this might be?
> 
> It's an increase of progesterone. Progesterone happens increases after ovulation and when you are pregnant it increases even more. That's why breast tenderness is common after ovulation and in early pregnancy.Click to expand...

Yeah but my question is is it a normal symptom for the pain to fluctuate? I asked two of my friends who are currently pregnant and they say their breasts hurt some days, but not other, so I wondered if this was the case with anyone else here


----------



## SLH

anneliese said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> Is fluctuating breast pain/tenderness common in pregnancy? I still have no period and a few days ago my boobs were REALLY sore for about two days, but now most of the pain/tenderness has gone away? Can anyone explain what this might be?
> 
> It's an increase of progesterone. Progesterone happens increases after ovulation and when you are pregnant it increases even more. That's why breast tenderness is common after ovulation and in early pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but my question is is it a normal symptom for the pain to fluctuate? I asked two of my friends who are currently pregnant and they say their breasts hurt some days, but not other, so I wondered if this was the case with anyone else hereClick to expand...

Oh, I'm sorry I misread. Nope, my pain never fluctuates so it's not normal for me. Have you ever had this before? If not, it's a good sign.


----------



## anneliese

SLH said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> Is fluctuating breast pain/tenderness common in pregnancy? I still have no period and a few days ago my boobs were REALLY sore for about two days, but now most of the pain/tenderness has gone away? Can anyone explain what this might be?
> 
> It's an increase of progesterone. Progesterone happens increases after ovulation and when you are pregnant it increases even more. That's why breast tenderness is common after ovulation and in early pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but my question is is it a normal symptom for the pain to fluctuate? I asked two of my friends who are currently pregnant and they say their breasts hurt some days, but not other, so I wondered if this was the case with anyone else hereClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry I misread. Nope, my pain never fluctuates so it's not normal for me. Have you ever had this before? If not, it's a good sign.Click to expand...

No, my pain usually starts during ovulation then lasts a week/week and a half. This month I didn't get any pain until about 3/4 days ago, well after ovulation. I still haven't got a positive pregnancy test yet though, so I don't know if I'm really pregnant unless I ovulated later than I thought. It's pretty possible though since I didn't have enough OPKs to test this month so I only have a (pretty good) guess of when it happened


----------



## Beauty2

Hi ladies! :wave: 

So I am currently CD4 and waiting on AF to leave so I can get started on some :sex: and fun! I'm currently having the exact same symptoms I had last week when I was 7 days late: nausea, lower backache, twinges....do you see how much I over analyze my body?? :haha: The next 2WW I'll try to stay busy so I won't set myself up for a "let down". 

I hope you all are doing well! Good luck and lots and lots of :dust: to ya!!


----------



## JustKia

CD32 still no :witch: so FX
I'm very burpy and I've been having O type cramps for the past couple days.
I will wait to test I will wait to test I will wait to test LOL trying to wait it out until the 7th just in case it's a long cycle this time.

I keep smelling ciggarette smoke. Neither I or DH smoke. Sometimes I'm smelling it so strongly that I almost can't breathe. DH can't smell it though so must just be me!


----------



## valb

I have never really been charting my body before, mostly because my 1st 2 children were conceived in my early 20s very easily and my 3rd child on the 3rd month of trying. This time I am 41 and had 4 MC's in the last 10 months so now I need to start trying to find my own pattern. I 'think' I ovulated last Sun/Mon so 8/9 days ago. Today I have had low cramps, which I was aware of at various points in my cycle, but thought it was a pre-warning to my period coming. Would this be right? I hate the thought of getting excited when this is my body letting go of things this month. Any advice very welcome.
V
xxx


----------



## doopersgurl

hey ladies well af due in two days and i am having strange pains not af pains but in between that and O pains really weird anyone had this ???


----------



## morm91

hey everyone.

So ive had an extremely light peroid which isnt normal.
Sore Boobies
Nausea
Mild cramping that isnt like normal AF cramps.
I had a light period when i got pregnant last december.
so going to wait a week and if the symptoms dont go away i will poas


----------



## bellaswedus

anneliese said:


> Is fluctuating breast pain/tenderness common in pregnancy? I still have no period and a few days ago my boobs were REALLY sore for about two days, but now most of the pain/tenderness has gone away? Can anyone explain what this might be?

anneliese - i found out i was pregnant about 11dpo and since about 7dpo i had heavy breast and sensitive nipples. Since then the pain has fluctuated, it scares me when i don't feel as much pain or hardly any some days but i found out that it is very common. so yes it is common in pregnancy. :) good luck lady.


----------



## akilgore2012

Hey ladies! Back from my terrible weekend and ready to start fresh. Still no AF though! I have no idea what is going on! Last BFN was Sunday... I might try to test today...


----------



## bellaswedus

how are you all doing. anyone tested yet? any bfp? lots of baby dust to you all. 

wilsey how are you? things are moving along here. i tested everyday for the first 8days hahaha just to make sure but i decided to stop being an addict so today will be the 4th day not testing. :) unfortunatly i still temp so my next step will have to be to stop temping. :) breasts are soar on and off but doc said it is normal so i should stopp obsessing. 

slh - how are you girly? soon you can start dtd. :) i hope this will be your month.


----------



## anneliese

bellaswedus said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> Is fluctuating breast pain/tenderness common in pregnancy? I still have no period and a few days ago my boobs were REALLY sore for about two days, but now most of the pain/tenderness has gone away? Can anyone explain what this might be?
> 
> anneliese - i found out i was pregnant about 11dpo and since about 7dpo i had heavy breast and sensitive nipples. Since then the pain has fluctuated, it scares me when i don't feel as much pain or hardly any some days but i found out that it is very common. so yes it is common in pregnancy. :) good luck lady.Click to expand...

Turns out it was just my period coming :dohh::cry:. Thanks for your help though:flower:


----------



## Littledaisy

12 DPO and leaky boobs, threw up this morning, nauseous when I don't eat and at night. I get tired around 4 pm and then get a second wind late at night! Along with being neasous. 

I also had a sore throat for a week and some light sniffles. But not a blown out cold. 

Ayone else like me!?


----------



## jessa_cole

I think I'm gonna join with my symptoms. I'm 17dpo and have been getting BFNs on IC. :( I'm getting a FRER tomorrow if AF doesn't show.

My symptoms:

Fatigue
Sleeplessness (I usually fall asleep soooo fast but lately it takes forever)
Frequent urination (3-4 times before lunch lately - usually it's twice before lunch)
Nipple pain (they feel very sensitive and I can't touch them or they'll hurt - NEVER happened to me before)
Increased appetite, especially in the morning

There have been a few other things but most of them have been so minor I won't mention them. They're all in my chart (see siggy) if you want to see them.


----------



## JustKia

CD32 I had slightly yellow/creamy sticky cm this afternoon - never had that before with either pregnancy or with :witch: totally new one for me.
Then this evening I had pink when I wiped - not sure if it's going to be :witch: or not just yet though. Although she could be due any day between tomorrow and Saturday I was expecting her Thurs (if she decided to visit that is), so today is 2 days prior and that's exactly when I had IB previously.
Cramping has all but disappeared for now.
Guess I'm just going to be going potty 9 bazillion times tonight just to keep checking and try to figure out if it's :witch: or IB keep your crossables crossed please ladies.
If it's :witch: I'll see y'all on the flip side anyway.


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> how are you all doing. anyone tested yet? any bfp? lots of baby dust to you all.
> 
> wilsey how are you? things are moving along here. i tested everyday for the first 8days hahaha just to make sure but i decided to stop being an addict so today will be the 4th day not testing. :) unfortunatly i still temp so my next step will have to be to stop temping. :) breasts are soar on and off but doc said it is normal so i should stopp obsessing.
> 
> slh - how are you girly? soon you can start dtd. :) i hope this will be your month.

I am doing good. My CBFM looks like it will peak tomorrow. We will be dtd for the next 4 or 5 days. I hope it works this month. I have a fertility specialist appointment on October 12. By then I should be on CD1 or 2 or I will be pregnant so we will see. Hopefully, if it's not my time yet they will help move things along. 
How are you doing? Any symptoms like MS?


----------



## Clucky as

Hey can I join? I'm on cycle day 37. No idea if I od I think I did. Symptoms:
Bitchyness lol
sore nipples
Sleeping pattern is f$&$ed! (waking up staying awake, vivid scary dreams)
no ib
Oh yes and I go off my food a fair bit (totally not me)
extreme thirst
any one else similar and not testing? I'm waiting till my next af is almost due.


----------



## bellaswedus

anneliese - sorry af got you but better luck next cycle. until then enjoy with a glas of wine. :) 
jessa_cole - you have really good symptoms. but how long is your cycle. is it typicaly this long? 
justkia - how long is your cycle? ib is normal btw 6-12dpo so could be a positive for you if it is ib. :) 
good luck ladies. 

slh - funny enough we had book an appointment to see the doc to get help with infertility but found out we were pregnant just 5days prior to the appointment. i sure hope it will be the same for you lady. have fun dtd. :)


----------



## SLH

Thanks bellaswedus! I hope that is the case for me too. I really want to be able to call and cancel my appointment.

I got a peak on my CBFM and a smiley face on a CB digital so now I'm just waiting for my temperature to rise. I'm assuming it will rise in 2 days and I will ovulate tomorrow. That seems to be the pattern for me. I will be back here then to symptom spot lol. I'm sure I will have lots of symptoms like usual. So far I'm having lots of EWCM so we have been bd'ing a lot. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## jessa_cole

bellaswedus said:


> anneliese - sorry af got you but better luck next cycle. until then enjoy with a glas of wine. :)
> jessa_cole - you have really good symptoms. but how long is your cycle. is it typicaly this long?
> justkia - how long is your cycle? ib is normal btw 6-12dpo so could be a positive for you if it is ib. :)
> good luck ladies.
> 
> slh - funny enough we had book an appointment to see the doc to get help with infertility but found out we were pregnant just 5days prior to the appointment. i sure hope it will be the same for you lady. have fun dtd. :)

My cycle is usually 35-36 days long. Tested again this morning with a FRER and got another BFN but still no sign of :witch:


----------



## Bug222

ok so Im only 2dpo but am having some strange "cramping" sensations... i think i am starting to imagine things lol


----------



## JustKia

bellaswedus said:


> justkia - how long is your cycle? ib is normal btw 6-12dpo so could be a positive for you if it is ib. :)

'Fraid not. :witch: got me this evening - defintely not IB. But hey time to ride the merry-go-round of ttc again I guess. This was my shortest cycle this year though.


----------



## AliBiz

I'm 8dpo, lots of cramping, nausea, lower backache, dull headache, very swollen bbs, which are painful, itchy also, and I've just noticed there is a blue roadmap stretched across my chest!!! Feeling so positive, I hope its not all in my head


----------



## Donnaduggy

Just been to the bathroom and noticed a light pink watery discharge, 8dpo, could this possibly be implantation bleeding or is that usually darker?


----------



## SLH

I think implantation bleeding is pink. From what I read it is anyways. 8dpo is still early for a period so I hope this is it for you.


----------



## Wilsey

My IB was brown but I think it can pretty much be anything! Mine also last 5 days whereas some people have one bit of pink and that's it.

Hope it is implantation - best of luck :)


----------



## jessa_cole

Is spotting good or bad at 18dpo? I noticed a slight pink twinge earlier when I wiped. When I went to flush, I noticed what looked like blood mixed in a glob of cervical mucus. So...good sign or bad sign???


----------



## Wilsey

Not sure. I got brown spotting from 7dpo -12 dpo and then I got brown spotting from 24dpo - 26dpo.

Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## jessa_cole

Wilsey said:


> Not sure. I got brown spotting from 7dpo -12 dpo and then I got brown spotting from 24dpo - 26dpo.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help!

Thanks for answering. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

jessa_cole - how is it going? any new tests? let us know. lots of luck to you.

wilsey - how are you? long time now. another two weeks and you are at 12wks. how exciting. :) any new syptoms? i am now past the 6wk mark another 6 to go. i can't wait. i am back in the states from my visit back home in sweden. i will next week make an appointment with an ob, hopefully they will do an u/s. :) 

slh - how is bedding going for you? saw your chart that you have ov. yeah, should be exciting next few days. let me know how you are doing. hoping for this to be your bfp month girly.


----------



## jessa_cole

bellaswedus said:


> jessa_cole - how is it going? any new tests? let us know. lots of luck to you.
> 
> wilsey - how are you? long time now. another two weeks and you are at 12wks. how exciting. :) any new syptoms? i am now past the 6wk mark another 6 to go. i can't wait. i am back in the states from my visit back home in sweden. i will next week make an appointment with an ob, hopefully they will do an u/s. :)
> 
> slh - how is bedding going for you? saw your chart that you have ov. yeah, should be exciting next few days. let me know how you are doing. hoping for this to be your bfp month girly.

Pretty much all of my symptoms have gone away. I'm still testing every morning and have gotten all BFNs. I think maybe I haven't ovulated yet this month? :shrug: I'm confused.


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> jessa_cole - how is it going? any new tests? let us know. lots of luck to you.
> 
> wilsey - how are you? long time now. another two weeks and you are at 12wks. how exciting. :) any new syptoms? i am now past the 6wk mark another 6 to go. i can't wait. i am back in the states from my visit back home in sweden. i will next week make an appointment with an ob, hopefully they will do an u/s. :)
> 
> slh - how is bedding going for you? saw your chart that you have ov. yeah, should be exciting next few days. let me know how you are doing. hoping for this to be your bfp month girly.

I'm doing good how are you doing? I'm not sure if I ovulated yesterday or the day before. When I put in future temps that are high, FF tells me that I ovulated yesterday, but when I put in temps that are lower, FF tells me that I ovulated on the day before yesterday. I'm confused, but we will see. Also, my temperature is higher than it has ever been for only 1 or 2 dpo. It has never been this high during my luteal phase ever, even when I get a progesterone peak in the middle of my LP. I'm not getting my hopes up, but I hope this means something. I bet it was probably just a random fluke of a spike lol, and it will probably go down to 36.5 something tomorrow :( We will see.

How is everything doing with you?


----------



## SLH

jessa_cole said:


> bellaswedus said:
> 
> 
> jessa_cole - how is it going? any new tests? let us know. lots of luck to you.
> 
> wilsey - how are you? long time now. another two weeks and you are at 12wks. how exciting. :) any new syptoms? i am now past the 6wk mark another 6 to go. i can't wait. i am back in the states from my visit back home in sweden. i will next week make an appointment with an ob, hopefully they will do an u/s. :)
> 
> slh - how is bedding going for you? saw your chart that you have ov. yeah, should be exciting next few days. let me know how you are doing. hoping for this to be your bfp month girly.
> 
> Pretty much all of my symptoms have gone away. I'm still testing every morning and have gotten all BFNs. I think maybe I haven't ovulated yet this month? :shrug: I'm confused.Click to expand...

It doesn't look like you have ovulated yet. You are having a long cycle, are they usually this long?


----------



## jessa_cole

SLH said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellaswedus said:
> 
> 
> jessa_cole - how is it going? any new tests? let us know. lots of luck to you.
> 
> wilsey - how are you? long time now. another two weeks and you are at 12wks. how exciting. :) any new syptoms? i am now past the 6wk mark another 6 to go. i can't wait. i am back in the states from my visit back home in sweden. i will next week make an appointment with an ob, hopefully they will do an u/s. :)
> 
> slh - how is bedding going for you? saw your chart that you have ov. yeah, should be exciting next few days. let me know how you are doing. hoping for this to be your bfp month girly.
> 
> Pretty much all of my symptoms have gone away. I'm still testing every morning and have gotten all BFNs. I think maybe I haven't ovulated yet this month? :shrug: I'm confused.Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't look like you have ovulated yet. You are having a long cycle, are they usually this long?Click to expand...

They haven't been this long in awhile but they were pretty irregular for a few years but they've been approximately 35 days all this year. It's annoying that they're suddenly getting longer again. :growlmad:


----------



## bellaswedus

jessa - i hope a bfp will come and that it is just delayed. 

slh - glad to hear you are doing fine. i sure hope the higher temps are a sign for the positive. :) 

i am doing just fine. not a whole lot of symptoms so far. still have soar breasts and sensitive nipples but not that bad. i am bloated all day and all night. constipated, sorry tmi. :) my lower back aches on and off but again nothing to bad. also i have feel tired this week but i think i am just jetlagged, we will see how i feel this coming week as jetlag should be adjusted. but so far i don't feel a big difference from how i felt befor being pregnant. on the other hand this is still early, i am just past 6weeks so i can start having the craziest symptoms in the next week or two. who knows. still scared to mc so i continue to temp just not to stess about it the rest of the day.


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - so i am bummed out today because when i wipe there is tiny bit dark blood on the tp. it is in my cm. :( i don't know what to think.

wilsey - did you ever experience this?


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> hello ladies - so i am bummed out today because when i wipe there is tiny bit dark blood on the tp. it is in my cm. :( i don't know what to think.
> 
> wilsey - did you ever experience this?

Oh no, :( Don't panic though because you never know. It might just be a normal thing for you. Wilsey did say that she had brown spotting. I think she said she had it for like 5 days too. I'm praying for your bean to stick :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Hi bella - I got brown spotting from 25dpo-27dpo (approx 5.5 weeks). Turned out to be nothing. Think it could be explained away with stretching, cervix sensitivity etc.

I had an early scan because of it (I was quite worried) so I wonder if you can do the same. 

I also had implantation spotting from 7dpo-12dpo (which was also brown).

Bleeding in pregnancy is actually more common than you think. Monitor it and if it continues - getting checked out is the best way for peace of mind. xx


----------



## bellaswedus

slh and wilsley - thank you so much. i am going to get an appointment as soon as i wake up tomorrow. i mean seriously if i didn't study my tp so carefully i wouldn't even notice the blood it is that tiny bit of blood. but still scares me. i will update you tomorrow after i make the call and hopefully get an appointment. i also hope it is gone by tomorrow preferably. 

how are you girls doing? any new syptoms?


----------



## wendyk1

bellaswedus said:


> slh and wilsley - thank you so much. i am going to get an appointment as soon as i wake up tomorrow. i mean seriously if i didn't study my tp so carefully i wouldn't even notice the blood it is that tiny bit of blood. but still scares me. i will update you tomorrow after i make the call and hopefully get an appointment. i also hope it is gone by tomorrow preferably.
> 
> how are you girls doing? any new syptoms?

Hi ladies, 
I am new to the thread:) I am 6dpo and I have a cold! Can that be a sign? Someone on another thread said it could be. I am trying hard not to symptom spot this time around, but I can't help myself!!! I also feel REALLY tired, like sluggish, but that could be from the cold....


GL to everyone in their TWW!!
Wendy


----------



## bellaswedus

wendy - i don't know if it is, but i hope that it is and wish you all the luck. lots of baby dust to you dear.


----------



## tigerlillie

Ok ladies a bit of advice needed here

story so far
02 Sept af starts
14 sept brown cm ov bleed i believe not sure when i actually ovulated as not charting just going with the flow
26/27/28 a little brown cm all 3 days in the evening and only with one wipe (sorry tmi) IB ?????
30th AF due .......no show......... test BFN
Today 2 Oct still no AF
The only symptoms i am getting is a low cramping on and off in lower abdomin........no AF signs either hmmmmmmmmm

When do you think i should test again and how likely is it that i am going to get a BFP


----------



## Wilsey

tigerlillie - it sounds promising. Not everyone gets a BFP really early. For some people it takes week to get a positive test.

Have you tested since 30 Sept?


----------



## tigerlillie

Kia ora Wilsey, 

No I haven't had a chance to do a test since then have been flat out with Oh, 
Well 03 Oct and still no Af so looks like I will be off to the supermarket today to get another test and see how that pans out.

Syptoms I have woken with this morning is a severe headache and i realise i have had this for the past week every morning and wow do i feel sick today, first stop was bathroom where well (tmi) lol 

Was lovely to get a reply from a fellow Kiwi, Where in NZ are you?

I'm a kiwi that has grown wings and flown and am now currently in UK Originally from Hamilton, lived just outside South Auckland too for a wee while.......


----------



## Wilsey

I'm born and bred Wellington. Still here!

From the tron eh? It's nice there :)

It's all RWC fever at the moment - everyone has flags on their cars...it's a bit crazy!

Symptoms sound good (albeit painful). Definitely head to Boots or Tesco and get a test!! Let me know how you go :)


----------



## tuesday_

Does anyone know if itchiness can be a early pregnancy symptom? Not talking in the middle of pregnancy but in the TWW.


----------



## SLH

tuesday_ said:


> Does anyone know if itchiness can be a early pregnancy symptom? Not talking in the middle of pregnancy but in the TWW.

I'm not sure about the two week wait, but my friend is 6 months pregnant now and when I was talking to her yesterday she said that pregnancy was causing her to be really itchy. It was quite funny seeing her itch like crazy lol.


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> I'm born and bred Wellington. Still here!
> 
> From the tron eh? It's nice there :)
> 
> It's all RWC fever at the moment - everyone has flags on their cars...it's a bit crazy!
> 
> Symptoms sound good (albeit painful). Definitely head to Boots or Tesco and get a test!! Let me know how you go :)

How have you been doing Wilsey? 

I don't have any symptoms yet, but my temperature is really high this month. I'm only 4dpo and it was 36.96! The last 3 cycles at 4dpo it was around 36.5. I'm hoping that this means something.


----------



## littlbabywish

Hi, I was wondering if these symptoms sound promising?

Back ache, lower abdomen/hip pain, creamy cm. And yesterday I felt sick


----------



## Buckles

Oh snap Littlbabywish! 

I have felt sick for the past 3 nights, lower back ache, cramping for the past 2 days, feel that I am going to explode due to bloating and I feel as if im full of gas :) 

Oh and I've just pee'd and a tiny bit of spotting which makes me think that the dreaded AF will arrive, and I wont get a BFP! 

Good luck xx


----------



## tigerlillie

Wilsey Wellington is a beautiful city, I havent seen anywhere like it in my travels ......

Well went and brought another test today and still BFN this headache is killing me today Paracetamol has't even touched it.

Feeling of sickness has left me for today lets see if its back tomorrow.

I have 2 other beautiful children......when i found out I wa


----------



## tigerlillie

OOPS PC IS PLAYING UP

The rest of above.....

When i found out i was pregnant with my son i was 2 weeks overdue and got told i was about 5-6 weeks when I went to GP i was actually 8 weeks which means i had AF the first month the rest of my 7 months went like clock work

I was also 2 weeks over when i fould out i was having my daughter and got these headaches all the way through with her....

So i'm starting to think that my HCG levels are not high enough to read until i am 6 weeks at least

Well time will tell I suppose 

And still not a sign or incling that AF is on her way

Ohhhh i'm confused


----------



## Wilsey

SLH - your temps are looking really good!! Can't wait to see how the rest of the 2ww goes!

tigerlillie - hmmm sounds like you know your body very well and if you think those headaches are the same - you might just have a baby on your hands. Although sounds like you might have to wait a few more weeks to know since your HCG levels sound like they go up slower. Best of luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## bellaswedus

hello again ladies - i went to the doc yesterday and she did a quick u/s and saw all the neccassary parts in pregnancy was there and we saw a heart beat which was really cool. they did a beta (hcg) and progesterone test. she saw no blood. that is the thing i only see it when i wipe and it is sooooooo little it just becomes yellowish/brownish if you stare enough obviusly if it is that little she didn't stare at her glove. either way she said that was nothing to worry about. i got the results just now and yeah my beta (hcg level) was at 40000 and progesterone at 16 and they said this is great. right now i am going to try and relax and have positive thoughts. :) 

how are you wilsey? any new syptoms? by the way are you going to find out the gender of your baby? xxx

slh - i just checked out your chart that is so great. i really hope this is your month. i sure hope the higher temps mean something great. how many more days until you test? xxx


----------



## Bug222

im 8dpo today.. had a temp drop.. good sign or bad??? I have no symptoms this time.. usually I am SS like crazy.


----------



## wendyk1

Bug222 said:


> im 8dpo today.. had a temp drop.. good sign or bad??? I have no symptoms this time.. usually I am SS like crazy.

Hey Bug222, I am in the same boat....8dpo today and a temp drop:) And I have no symptoms this time either, no cramps, nothing. Maybe this is a good sign for us:)


----------



## bellaswedus

bug222 and wendyk1 - i don't know if this is helpful but i had a drop in my chart 6dpo and then a big rise the next couple of days. on 11dpo i got my bfp. i was told from the girls here that it was a positive sign when i first had a drop and then a big rise. i hope it is for the two of you as well. lets see if your temps rise the next few days. good luck ladies and lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## Wilsey

bella - congrats on the scan and all the healthy numbers! Very exciting :)

No new symptoms for me. My belly is now very obvious - people at work are starting to stare! Want to get out of the 'is she just fat' stage to the 'awww she's pregnant' stage. ;)

We are finding out the gender. How about you?


----------



## bellaswedus

hey wilsley - how exciting i can't belive you are almost at 12 weeks and soon you can scream it out to everyone. :) pleeeeease post a bump pic. do you have a before and after? it would be fun to see. 

we have not decided if we will find out the gender. part of me wants it as a surprise and the other half want to go shopping before baby arrives. hihi so we will see what we do when we are further along. 

i have been feeling fine except yesterday i started to feel sick and still am so i guess it is time to get ms. but i am all open for all pregnany syptoms as long as my baby is ok. i don't mind suffering it will all be worth it at the end.


----------



## Wilsey

We have been taking a pic every week - for funsies! Should be interesting to compare the first and last!

We think we might leave the second baby for a surprise. But we also want to go and buy things over a period of time. I'm not big on pink for a girl and blue for a boy so will go with a range (yellows, greens etc). But we don't want to be buying things in bulk at the end. Easier on our wallets do it steadily over the next 6 months.

Oh yes! around 6-7 weeks is when most people get attached by MS. Hope it's isn't bad for you hun but like you said - we'd take anything just to have a healthy baby!

Graze of food throughout the day - helped me with my MS :)


----------



## Wilsey

SLH - your temps are looking really good. Hope this is your month :)


----------



## 12darcy

congrats to you!


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> SLH - your temps are looking really good. Hope this is your month :)

Thank you. I'm getting anxious. My temperatures are never this high.


----------



## Wilsey

Look triphasic - which is a good sign (but FF points out doesn't always mean pregnancy). Compared to your previous months it's look promising. Hope that it results in a BFP for you lovely xx


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Look triphasic - which is a good sign (but FF points out doesn't always mean pregnancy). Compared to your previous months it's look promising. Hope that it results in a BFP for you lovely xx

Thank you so much. FF hasn't told me it was triphasic. I think I'm out because I have been having period like cramps since yesterday :( I wonder if you can get them in the two week wait if you're pregnant?.


----------



## Wilsey

It will only say it's triphasic after three higher temps - so might say it after tomorrow's temp. Could be implantation cramps...? Hope they aren't AF cramps!!


----------



## SLH

I have been having them since yesterday, so I think that's too early for implantation. I don't know what implantation cramps feel like, but these feel exactly like AF cramps but only not as severe :cry: I am determined that I will be with you soon! I must get pregnant by Christmas.


----------



## Wilsey

Looks like your LP is 12 days. 7dpo seems early for AF cramps - when do you normally get them?


----------



## Wilsey

Also looks like it typically starts to decline around 9dpo when you are expecting AF. So I guess the next two - three days temps will be very telling. Fingers crossed they stay nice and high!


----------



## Ash0619

FX for you SLH!! Your chart looks amazing and I hope it stays that way!


----------



## themarshas

I haven't been symptom spotting this month, but this morning I had a discharge that could definetly qualify as my implantation bleed. 7 dpo and 7 days until AF. There was a small amount that was light pinkish brown in color (sorry tmi!). Along with some mild cramps. Now I just want the next week to fly by so I can test! I never spot or have cramps before AF, so I think that maybe this month is the month.


----------



## wantabby

SLH ~ your temps are very promising!! Hope this is it for you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Wilsey

So promising! They went up again - eeep! Hoping it means you will get a BFP very soon xx :D


----------



## SLH

Thank you! I have a bad feeling though because I keep getting AF cramps :( I hope the cramps are nothing and the temps are something. 

When will you have your first scan? I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Wilsey

I hope your temps are something and the cramps are nothing too! Your temps usually decline from 9dpo so tomorrow's temp will be interesting!

Next scan is 19 August. Had one just before 6 weeks due to the spotting. Going to be crazy that so much has changed in 6 weeks - it will look like a baby instead of just a smudge haha. ;)


----------



## Deanna26

Hi guys, wel I am 4 or 5dpo and am looking for symptoms like my life depends on it lol, last night I had a really vivid dream that I got a BFP then I was giving birth to a beautiful baby girl! I've been really tired all day and had a nap this afternoon where I had a vivid dream again. I've also had a couple of really dizzy spells when standing up. Could they e symptoms or too early? I know they are things that could just be coincidence but I so desperately want my BFP this month!


----------



## Wilsey

SLH - you started AF?!


----------



## saitiffeh

Symptom spotting for me!
I usually don't remember my dreams but have been having vivid ones every night. Also I am at maybe around 9 or 10dpo (hard for me to chart it, I am very irregular, will have to start BBT next month I think). I've been having a lot of thick white CM lately, unusual for this time of month... also heartburn in the evenings, last time I ever had heartburn it was in my first pregnancy. I'm trying not to read into things too much but ooo.... I keep hoping!


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> SLH - you started AF?!

Yeah, she came for me today :cry: I'm in so much pain too. I haven't been in this much pain in a long long time.

I think my luteal phase is way too short to sustain a pregnancy :( I'm going to go to the fertility specialist on Wednesday so hopefully they will help me out. 

How are you doing? Time is going by so fast. Before you know it your baby will be born and then before you know it they will be turning one and then 20 lol.


----------



## SLH

saitiffeh said:


> Symptom spotting for me!
> I usually don't remember my dreams but have been having vivid ones every night. Also I am at maybe around 9 or 10dpo (hard for me to chart it, I am very irregular, will have to start BBT next month I think). I've been having a lot of thick white CM lately, usual for this time of month... also heartburn in the evenings, last time I ever had heartburn it was in my first pregnancy. I'm trying not to read into things too much but ooo.... I keep hoping!

Good luck. Those are very good signs.


----------



## Wilsey

I think it's anything less than 10 days isn't ideal. Seems like your previous months had a 11/12 day LP. Not sure what happened this month!

I'm sorry you are in so much pain :(

I'm going good. Time is feeling like it's moving a bit quicker now that I'm getting closer to 12 weeks. :)


----------



## saitiffeh

SLH said:


> Good luck. Those are very good signs.

Thanks! Should add, very stuffy nose past couple of days. 

Oh man. I always say "I won't symptom spot!" and I never keep my word on it  :shrug:


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> I think it's anything less than 10 days isn't ideal. Seems like your previous months had a 11/12 day LP. Not sure what happened this month!
> 
> I'm sorry you are in so much pain :(
> 
> I'm going good. Time is feeling like it's moving a bit quicker now that I'm getting closer to 12 weeks. :)

This month was 9 days and my cycle in May was 8 days, but I threw out that chart because I didn't like to see 8 days lol. It was when I tried it on paper because I didn't know FF existed and when I entered the temps onto FF it gave me a LP of 8 days and I wasn't sure how accurate that was so I got rid of it, but now I'm pretty sure it was accurate.


----------



## Wilsey

I'm really sorry! :hugs: There are things you can apparently take to extend your LP phase. Do a search on here and see.

(you'll find threads like this https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ort-lp-advice-needed-please.html#post13224113)


----------



## SLH

Thanks for the link. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Pixie19

Yay a symptoms thread!! 

My symptoms the last week have been:

#No sore boobs...I ALWAYS get sore boobs about 8 days before AF is due...however, I have had a few shooting pains in them..:/
#Getting up in the middle of the night to pee!
#Spotting yesterday and the day before, was only a spec on the tissue when I wiped, but normally that happens an hour or so before AF comes...
#Slight nausea
#Prodding pains in my belly 
#An overall positive feeling

We've :sex: 20 days out of 25 so I think we're in with a good chance!! Xx


----------



## Pixie19

Oh and also Leg cramps!! Lol


----------



## SLH

Pixie, those are great symptoms. I have heard of a lot of people getting shooting boob pains in early pregnancy. 

Have you ever had leg cramps before? I seem to get them all of the time after ovulation.


----------



## Pixie19

Oooh yay! I've not symptom spotted for ages! My body got quite predictable for a while!  
Yeah I've had leg cramps before but not as bad as this!! It could be the weather though because its gotten a bit cold....:) x


----------



## saitiffeh

I get the leg pains before AF too but, now that I think of it, none this month. Which even if I am not pregnant.. nice to skip them for once!


----------



## SLH

It's good to know I'm not the only one that gets them. I was really worried. I have heard of people who also get leg cramps when they are pregnant.


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm I don't remember having any but have read of others having them!

SLH - I'm so interested to see what happens to your temps. They normally go close to or below your coverline before you start. Strange that they are still up.


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Hmmm I don't remember having any but have read of others having them!
> 
> SLH - I'm so interested to see what happens to your temps. They normally go close to or below your coverline before you start. Strange that they are still up.

Yeah, I don't really get it either because usually they drop lower. They will probably drop big time tomorrow. They did drop yesterday a lot, but they still stayed way above the cover line.


----------



## Wilsey

Still very high. Before you put in that you got AF - did FF tell you it was triphasic?


----------



## SLH

No, it never told me it was triphasic. I read that it only tells you it is triphasic if the temperature rise happens a certain time. I think my temperature rised to quickly for it to be considered triphasic.


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhh that I didn't know!:dohh: Sorry if I led you down the garden path with that one!


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hi ladies! I can see from this thread that you have some seasoned chart readers, so i was hoping to get some opinions :)

A little bit of background: My normal cycles are anywhere from 28-35 days with 33 being the average. I usually spot for a few days before AF, especially on the months where my cycle is closer to 35 days, so at CD37, with no AF and no real spotting, this is definitely abnormal for me.

According to FF, i am 13DPO. I only started charting my temperature midway through my cycle and the only reason i even started then was so i would be in the routine of doing it for next cycle. It has said a possible triphasic on CD33.

I had a little brown CM on Wednesday which at the time i thought could be implantation (it was 9DPO). This was the same day that FF said that i had a possible triphasic chart. I had a BFN on Saturday (12DPO). Had no spotting Thursday or Friday. 

After the BFN yesterday, i had a little brown CM which i thought for sure was the true start of AF and that i'd wake up to it full fledge today. Didn't have anything this morning so tried prompting it with a little BD'ing. Had a little bit after that but not much.

Can one of you chart experts tell me what you think? Does the fact that this is only showing half of the cycle and i don't have any previous months to compare it to mean that you can't read much into it?

Any insight would be awesome :)

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## SLH

Fingersxed4 said:


> Hi ladies! I can see from this thread that you have some seasoned chart readers, so i was hoping to get some opinions :)
> 
> A little bit of background: My normal cycles are anywhere from 28-35 days with 33 being the average. I usually spot for a few days before AF, especially on the months where my cycle is closer to 35 days, so at CD37, with no AF and no real spotting, this is definitely abnormal for me.
> 
> According to FF, i am 13DPO. I only started charting my temperature midway through my cycle and the only reason i even started then was so i would be in the routine of doing it for next cycle. It has said a possible triphasic on CD33.
> 
> I had a little brown CM on Wednesday which at the time i thought could be implantation (it was 9DPO). This was the same day that FF said that i had a possible triphasic chart. I had a BFN on Saturday (12DPO). Had no spotting Thursday or Friday.
> 
> After the BFN yesterday, i had a little brown CM which i thought for sure was the true start of AF and that i'd wake up to it full fledge today. Didn't have anything this morning so tried prompting it with a little BD'ing. Had a little bit after that but not much.
> 
> Can one of you chart experts tell me what you think? Does the fact that this is only showing half of the cycle and i don't have any previous months to compare it to mean that you can't read much into it?
> 
> Any insight would be awesome :)

It's really hard to tell with your chart because you are missing so many days, and I wonder if FF is wrong about your O date because of the temperatures that dipped below your cover line and some are really close to your cover line. I haven't really seen any charts like yours before, so I'm really not sure. 

I don't know what the brown spotting could be. I only get that when my period ends. It could be implantation bleeding though, but I'm not sure.


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Ohhh that I didn't know!:dohh: Sorry if I led you down the garden path with that one!

Don't be sorry.

I still wonder why my temperature didn't drop. I wonder if it has anything to do with the season change. It changed from summer to fall and the days are shorter, so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with my weird high temperatures.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Fingers - hmmm your chart is really curious. I'm not sure what to make of it. There are really experienced FF users out there - you could always start a thread asking for Chart Stalkers and see what a few others think.

Sorry I couldn't be more help! :)

(P.S I only temped for one month - the month I got pregnant so don't have the best knowledge!)


----------



## Bug222

SLH- please let me know what the fertility specialist says... LP for me is only 9 days too!!!


----------



## SLH

Bug222 said:


> SLH- please let me know what the fertility specialist says... LP for me is only 9 days too!!!

I will! I hope they see it as a concern because I'm sure it's what's causing this.


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies just cheking in. right now i have been having ms other than that i am fine. i had u/s on friday. everything was fine the hearbeat was 128 beats per minute. which the tech said was normal. :)

slh- hope all is well. sorry to hear about af showing up. i hope the fertility doctor can help you. when will you go? 

wilsey - how are you feeling?


----------



## bellaswedus

where has everyone gone?

slh - did you go to the doc? what did they say?

wilsey - how are you doing?

i got prescription for zofran, ms meds. i have been in bed for a whole week sick morning through night. also got sea bracelates. i hope the work. :)


----------



## Wilsey

I'm good! Made it to 12 weeks :D Got my scan on the 19th - so excited!

Hope the bracelets and drugs work for you!!


----------



## cckarting

So excited for you wisley! I'm so happy ou got a sticky bean I've been wondering how you've been.


----------



## Butterfly88

I haven't posted here to check in, in a while but I got a bfp at like 10:00pm on the 15th. Still in shock!


----------



## bellaswedus

yeah good for you wilsey. i can't wait until week 12. :)

unfortunatly nothing is working against my ms. :( but i am going to see the doc tomorrow, we'll see what she says. 

butterfly - that is awsome congrats on bfp and h&h 9month. :)


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> where has everyone gone?
> 
> slh - did you go to the doc? what did they say?
> 
> wilsey - how are you doing?
> 
> i got prescription for zofran, ms meds. i have been in bed for a whole week sick morning through night. also got sea bracelates. i hope the work. :)

I hope everything is well with you. I'm sorry about the MS. I have had chronic nausea for the past 3 years now and there is nothing at all that will get rid of it. I've been through all kinds of tests and the only thing that we can think of are my allergies. I have dust allergies which cause sinus infections which could be causing the nausea. I have been having weekly allergy shots, and I think once the allergy is gone my nausea will go away too. I hope so because I want my life back. This is insane lol. I can sort of relate to what you're going through. I'm not sure if the nausea is as bad or not, or if it's any different. 

I had my appointment with the fertility specialist. He was really nice. He ordered a SA and blood tests for my DH. And wow, do I ever have a lot of tests to go through. I have to get blood work, a bunch of ultrasounds, a saline sonohysterogram which terrifies me. I have read that they are awful. I also have to have a laparoscopy and a HSG. At least I will be asleep for the HSG, but I'm terrified to be put under and cut open. After all of these horrible things are done, we will discuss treatment :( He did say that because of my short luteal phase that I may have a progesterone deficiency which could be treated with Clomid and Progesterone. I just have to keep thinking of the outcome when I have to go through all of the torture. The doctor did prescribe me ativan which is a sedative, but I have had it before and it isn't that powerful. Maybe I'll just take a lot of them lol. He gave me 30. He also gave me a prescription for a prenatal vitamin.


----------



## SLH

Butterfly88 said:


> I haven't posted here to check in, in a while but I got a bfp at like 10:00pm on the 15th. Still in shock!

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## bellaswedus

I had my appointment with the fertility specialist. He was really nice. He ordered a SA and blood tests for my DH. And wow, do I ever have a lot of tests to go through. I have to get blood work, a bunch of ultrasounds, a saline sonohysterogram which terrifies me. I have read that they are awful. I also have to have a laparoscopy and a HSG. At least I will be asleep for the HSG, but I'm terrified to be put under and cut open. After all of these horrible things are done, we will discuss treatment :( He did say that because of my short luteal phase that I may have a progesterone deficiency which could be treated with Clomid and Progesterone. I just have to keep thinking of the outcome when I have to go through all of the torture. The doctor did prescribe me ativan which is a sedative, but I have had it before and it isn't that powerful. Maybe I'll just take a lot of them lol. He gave me 30. He also gave me a prescription for a prenatal vitamin.[/QUOTE]

slh - i am so happy to hear that you went and that they will do a good evaluation. why are you going to do a laparoscopy? hsg is from what i have read and heard good to evaluate when having a hard time getting pregnant and it can give some answers to get solutions. i was going to do that if i didn't get pregnant when i did. i had gone through an abdominal myomectemy in aperil after a mc and finding a large fibroid. once i healed the doctor said try to get pregnant for 6month if no bfp then we would do hsg. but i did get pregnant on the 5th month. :) 

i sure hope they can figure it out for you and you can get you bfp. :) please keep me updated.


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone?


----------



## SLH

You can see your baby and he looks like a baby lol. I think you're having a boy.

I'm not in my two week wait yet so I don't have any symptoms. I have been feeling very down lately and have been trying to stay away from this forum, but I can't seem to. I can't stay away from the friends I have made and I really want to see baby pictures!


----------



## Wilsey

Awww hun i know what you mean. It can be so when you are tccing. How long have you been trying? :hugs:


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Awww hun i know what you mean. It can be so when you are tccing. How long have you been trying? :hugs:

I have been trying for about 11 months now, but I just started charting and bought a cbfm 5 months ago.


----------



## Wilsey

Must be hard heading towards a year. Are you planning to see a specialist if it you go over a year?

Charting is the best. Such a good way to see what's going on. Are you using fertilityfriend?


----------



## Ash0619

Hey Wilsey, I LOVE that sonogram picture! I can already tell that your LO is going to be gorgeous lol. H&H for the rest of your 9 months, sweetie!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Ash!! :D Got an inkling on what we are having? People keep saying girl...


----------



## Ash0619

Wilsey said:


> Thanks Ash!! :D Got an inkling on what we are having? People keep saying girl...

I feel like girl, too!! Have you seen the chinese gender chart?? It's supposed to be 90% accurate, but I don't know...lol. 

Here is a link to it, and if you haven't heard of it yet, you use your age at conception and the month you conceived and it will tell you if you're having a boy or girl. Just for fun!

https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/ 

What are you having according to this possibly silly chart? :) It will be a great experiment to find out if it really works!!


----------



## Wilsey

According to the bump one I'm having a girl but according to another one I'm having a boy! Hahaha! Someone said something about how you are supposed to put your lunar age in instead.


----------



## bellaswedus

wilsey - how fun to see your baby. how are you doing? 

slh - how are you girly. i know it is hard when having tried for a while. it took us 9 months. but i am happy that we found out that i had a fibroid very early on that would have contributed to mc over and over again. you were supposed to do a bunch of tests right? when is that? i really hope they can see if all is good and it is just a matter of time or if there is something and in that case help you correct the issue to get pregnant sooner. how old are you if you don't mind me asking? 

for me i am still sick all day through the ms meds are not working nor is the sea bands. on top of it all i have been constipated and i had to get stol softner and fiber today so hoping i will be fine by tomorrow. sorry about tmi but this is a crazy pregnancy. it is hard to think positive and enjoy being happy for in just a few months being able to hold our baby. sorry for nagging. :) 

x


----------



## Wilsey

Hey bella - sorry you are having such a rough time! I think I have been so lucky when I hear things like that! Hope the sickness and the other end feel better asap or at least when you get to 2nd tri!


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> wilsey - how fun to see your baby. how are you doing?
> 
> slh - how are you girly. i know it is hard when having tried for a while. it took us 9 months. but i am happy that we found out that i had a fibroid very early on that would have contributed to mc over and over again. you were supposed to do a bunch of tests right? when is that? i really hope they can see if all is good and it is just a matter of time or if there is something and in that case help you correct the issue to get pregnant sooner. how old are you if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> for me i am still sick all day through the ms meds are not working nor is the sea bands. on top of it all i have been constipated and i had to get stol softner and fiber today so hoping i will be fine by tomorrow. sorry about tmi but this is a crazy pregnancy. it is hard to think positive and enjoy being happy for in just a few months being able to hold our baby. sorry for nagging. :)
> 
> x

I'm sorry you're having a hard time, but it is almost over. You will be seeing your baby before you know it and you will be your normal self again.

Have you stopped charting yet? lol. 

I'm 29 and have been trying since December, but I have been really trying since June. That's when I started charting. I guess it has only been 5 months of trying hard lol. 

I have to have a saline sonohysterogram. Have you ever had one of these Bella? I think they might be used to check for fibroids. Anyways, I'm super terrified of this test because I have read horror stories. If you have had one, is it painful? 

Wilsey, I know you want a girl, but for some reason I think you're having a boy lol. I hope it is a girl though.


----------



## Wilsey

I think I'm having a boy too SLH! :) I will take whatever I can get - just want a healthy baby!


----------



## bellaswedus

hello girlies, things are not better for me when it comes to the ms or the constipation i am going to ask what else i need to do or if they can change the meds i got. 

wilsley - you are lucky if you didn't get that bad of ms i barley can leave my place. i have no energy because all i eat comes out so i barley leave my place. how are you doing? have you done any shopping yet? as soon as i feel better we are going to do a list of things the baby needs and get it and try to get as non gender specifi as possible. i some how see my first baby being a girl. but i am happy for either, i just want a healthy baby. i am doing sequential screening to check that all is good as i will be 34 by the time i give birth. are you, have you or will you do that as well? 

slh - honey i really hope that things will get solved for you and you will have your baby soon. as i understand it a saline sonohysterogram is some sort of ultra sound. i don't know if that is the one they used on me when they found the fibroid but it could have been. in any case it didn't hurt. don't worry i doubt it will hurt but it is for the best to get it over with and find out if there is anything hindering you from getting pregnant. i can tell you even though i was sad to have to go through surgery to remove the fibroid i was so happy to know what the problem was for my mc and that i needed this fixed in order to go forward and get to the goal. i know it is easier said than done but try not to worry. but you are sure that your lp is short? less than 12days?

x


----------



## cckarting

bella you can get a prenatal vitamin from your doc that has a stool softener in it! the iron in the vitamins can cause constipation, just call your dr and they can send you out a new vit script!


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone?!


----------



## SLH

Hi Wilsey. 

I'm good. I'm 1dpo now, or at least I think I am. My CBFM didn't peak this month like it usually does, but I got a positive OPK for 2 days in a row with 2 different kinds of OPK's. My temperature also rised this morning. I'm pretty sure I'm out already because I'm getting period cramps. I always seem to get them after ovulation. I don't think I'll be able to get pregnant without assistance :(

How are you doing?


----------



## kendall10

Hi SLH - I've been cramping a bit too - off & on...it doesn't feel quite the same as period ones...but I'm worried I'm out this month as well. I'm 8 dpo. I thought it might be implantation cramping...but everyone makes it seem like that just comes & goes. 

FX'd for both of us.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi SLH - do you think you will make an appointment with a specialist soon? I'm sorry if you can't get pregnant without assistance. It's strange how hard it is for some people and how easy it is for others.


----------



## Bug222

im 8dpo as well... having intermittent nausea, super tired, lots and lots of creamy CM, very irritable and gassy :blush:.. but also having cramps on and off. kinda different from AF ones though.. a little sharper

OMG Wilsey you have a lemon already!!!!


----------



## Jennifer.

I'm 7dpo and dont really have any symptoms but im very sleepy and have super watery cm, its weird.


----------



## Popcorn

Hi girls :flower: at only 5 dpo it's way to early for me to have real symptoms, but here we go anyway (loopy as I am :haha:)

tired
slight headache
constipated- (probably non-related)
odd weird feelings in lower tummy (trumpy bum?)
very mild 'pulsating pains' in boobs very rarely through out the day.

Yes, I've lost the plot already... haha!


----------



## JLI

I'm 7 DPO as well and my CM is very watery and I'm extra horney! I hope this is good for us!




Jennifer. said:


> I'm 7dpo and dont really have any symptoms but im very sleepy and have super watery cm, its weird.


----------



## Jennifer.

JLI said:


> I'm 7 DPO as well and my CM is very watery and I'm extra horney! I hope this is good for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer. said:
> 
> 
> I'm 7dpo and dont really have any symptoms but im very sleepy and have super watery cm, its weird.Click to expand...

I'm def not horny lately...I feel repulsed by weiner right now

i've never noticed such watery cm though so I hope we get our bfp's!


----------



## bellaswedus

hi wilsley - i am good now. had a scare a few days ago when i started bleeding so we went to the er as it was late at night and i couldn't wait another minute to find out if all was ok. which it was and is. the bleeding stopped a few hrs later and all i have is a tiny tiny bit of brownish blood sometimes when i wipe. 

how are you doing girly? do you have any names though out yet? 

slh - how are things going? have you been to the doc and done tests yet? 

all ladies out there good luck i really hope this is your month for a bfp. :)


----------



## SLH

bellaswedus said:


> hi wilsley - i am good now. had a scare a few days ago when i started bleeding so we went to the er as it was late at night and i couldn't wait another minute to find out if all was ok. which it was and is. the bleeding stopped a few hrs later and all i have is a tiny tiny bit of brownish blood sometimes when i wipe.
> 
> how are you doing girly? do you have any names though out yet?
> 
> slh - how are things going? have you been to the doc and done tests yet?
> 
> all ladies out there good luck i really hope this is your month for a bfp. :)

Hey Bella, 

I haven't had my tests yet. I have to wait until cd1 and call them to make appointments. My CBFM didn't peak this month but I got 2 positive opk's and a thermal shift, so I'm pretty sure I have ovulated.

I'm sorry about the scare. That would scare the crap out of me if I was pregnant. I was watching the show sister wives on TLC and one of the wives is pregnant. Anyways, she had bleeding too during her pregnancy but everything was okay. It turns out it was just a rip in her placenta causing the bleeding. I hope you and the baby are okay. I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## rocky1215

I'm too scared to test, because this is our last month trying until 2012 if it doesn't happen this cycle. It's been very stressful and I can't imagine adding that stress to holiday stress. 
I am currently in what I believe to be a triphasic cycle and the only symptoms I have had is weird armpit/boob pain once in a while and a little bit of brown spotting today which was 11 dpo.


----------



## river_mommy

Hi,
I am 11 dpo today and I tested and got a bfn :cry:. 
my symptoms are:
- bigger and fluffy breasts
- headaches at 2-3 dpo (I don't usually get headaches)
- bigger nipples
- tired today at work (may not be related)
- shooting pains in the breasts on-off
- mild cramping for few days
Last month I miscarried at 17 dpo, got very faint bfp at 12-13 dpo
With my first, now 9 mo old, + with frer at 11 dpo


----------



## Wilsey

Hi bella - I'm so sorry to hear about the scare but soo glad everything is fine. Not long until you have hit that 12 week mark.

SLH - best of luck with the appointments and let us know how they go!

I'm doing good. Not worrying about names until we find out what we are having (although I'm 99% sure it's a boy!). Can't believe I'm almost 15 weeks!

rocky - I had that armpit boob pain before my BFP - not sure if it means anything!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I am so happy for you Wilsey. It seems like just a couple of weeks ago you were worried about spotting and holding off to test. You give us all hope!


----------



## Bug222

i got my BFP!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Bug!!! So exciting!! :D


----------



## Wilsey

mybabyluv - I know, how quickly the time goes. Soon enough you you ladies will be in the same position and wondering how you went from all the TTC struggles to seeing your baby on an ultrasound. No matter how long it takes it is worth the wait!

I know it will happen for everyone :) Just a matter of time. I'm not overly religious but a friend of mine told me that God was just picking the perfect baby for me...so still must be picking yours!


----------



## SLH

Bug222 said:


> i got my BFP!!!!

:wohoo: That is so exciting. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## SLH

Bug, you even have the W. Apparently a W in a chart is common in pregnancy charts lol.


----------



## Wilsey

Looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow SLH. Looks like 9dpo is when it usually goes down if you are expecting AF so I have everything crossed it stays high :)


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow SLH. Looks like 9dpo is when it usually goes down if you are expecting AF so I have everything crossed it stays high :)

Thanks Wilsey. I'm expecting it to drop :( I have every AF pre symptom that you could possibly imagine lol. I can feel it creeping up on me. I guess tomorrow will tell.

How are you and baby doing? Are you getting big yet?

Bella, how are you?


----------



## Ash0619

SLH said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow SLH. Looks like 9dpo is when it usually goes down if you are expecting AF so I have everything crossed it stays high :)
> 
> Thanks Wilsey. I'm expecting it to drop :( I have every AF pre symptom that you could possibly imagine lol. I can feel it creeping up on me. I guess tomorrow will tell.
> 
> How are you and baby doing? Are you getting big yet?
> 
> Bella, how are you?Click to expand...

Beautiful chart this month, SLH. Nice slow and steady rise! I"ll be stalking :)


----------



## SLH

Ash0619 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow SLH. Looks like 9dpo is when it usually goes down if you are expecting AF so I have everything crossed it stays high :)
> 
> Thanks Wilsey. I'm expecting it to drop :( I have every AF pre symptom that you could possibly imagine lol. I can feel it creeping up on me. I guess tomorrow will tell.
> 
> How are you and baby doing? Are you getting big yet?
> 
> Bella, how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful chart this month, SLH. Nice slow and steady rise! I"ll be stalking :)Click to expand...

Thanks, but I'm not getting excited. I feel AF coming. I'm 99.999999% sure I'm out lol.


----------



## cckarting

i have my fx for you slh!


----------



## wanting a 3rd

just finished ovulating.... NOW FOR THE 2 WEEK WAIT!!! How am i expected to wait 2 weeks to find out if it worked???? grrr!!!! i know its early but i love christmas and have decided to spend the next two weeks decorating for christmas.... allthough its november 4th!!! My husbad says i'm crazy!!!! But i need something to keep my mind off of this!!!!


----------



## SLH

wanting a 3rd said:


> just finished ovulating.... NOW FOR THE 2 WEEK WAIT!!! How am i expected to wait 2 weeks to find out if it worked???? grrr!!!! i know its early but i love christmas and have decided to spend the next two weeks decorating for christmas.... allthough its november 4th!!! My husbad says i'm crazy!!!! But i need something to keep my mind off of this!!!!

That's a great idea. I think I should start decorating too. I almost bought a gingerbread house last week lol. 

:dust: I hope this is your month. My tww is about to come to an end.


----------



## Wilsey

Your temp is good for 9dpo SLH and although I don't want to get your hopes up - I felt like AF was going to arrive for the first few weeks.

Hope this is your month!


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Your temp is good for 9dpo SLH and although I don't want to get your hopes up - I felt like AF was going to arrive for the first few weeks.
> 
> Hope this is your month!

Thanks Wisley. I would be shocked if I got a BFP. My dog started to get extra cuddly with me today and that's usually a sign she's coming. I just hope my luteal phase is longer than 9 days this month.


----------



## Wilsey

Got my fingers crossed for you darl xx


----------



## mama_rae

trulybl3ssed said:


> Again, you sound like me!! LOL. I feel like crap. My throat hurts again, crampy, low back pain, bb's are so swollen it's unbelievable, and I'm really sleepy. I still have that burning sensation in my stomach but now I'm burping a lot and it burns. I guess it's heartburn.
> 
> It's so hard to not symptom-spot and it's funny because I swore I wouldn't allow myself to do that this cycle! LOL

I know this is an older post in the thread, but thanks for sharing! Sounds familiar to what I have been going through.


----------



## Wilsey

mama_rae she ended up being pregnant by the way. 

Can't wait for certain if it was that 2ww or another but truly is about as far along as me - so if you saw the date on the post you can work it out.


----------



## dnmgood

Can I join in this thread with you ladies? DH and I started TTC last month, and this month I found this forum and lurked a little and posted one pic of a test I took WAY too early. 

Here are my symptoms...

O- I o'd on the 25th... I have a dang near perfect 28 day cycle. We BD on Friday, Saturday and Sunday in the afternoon. On MOnday I had some O pains later in the day, then Tuesday they were there for a couple of hours (normal for me). Day before O had a nagging headache- usual for me. 


1 DPO- occasional O pains, left ovary, totally typical for me. Tired and sore muscles, but DH and I redid the floor in the main bath so I figured that was why. No post O headache- not normal. I usually have these for about three days, from O day and then two or three days after. I get migraine with aura, and I had none. Weird, I think. 

2 DPO- Occasional left ovary pain, no big deal, I usually have this off and on throughout the month. Probably cysts, nothing major that I (or my doc) worry about. NO headache. Curiouser and curiouser. 

3 DPO- Really, really MEAN crabby. Impatient at work, easily frustrated, perfectly filthy mood. This is unusual for me in that I am usually this way BEFORE I O- I'm not really moody for PMS, but before I O I'm a right B****. 

4 DPO- Heartburn, crampy. Crampy is unusual for me at any time except the day I start AF. Feel super hot. Daytime temps are 99 and slightly higher. I generally run about 97 or so. 

5 DPO- Crampy, crampy. Gassy. Bloated. Nothing fits, if I'm not pregnant I'm never eating again. Feel like a big fat moo. I'm insane. I'm HOT. Daytime temps still high. Forgetful at work- feel like I can't focus, can't think. Take $ tree test. I know, I'm losing my sanity, but I bought twenty at a dollar a piece, and I figure I'll take one a day till AF gets here. Take test at 5 am when I wake up to pee (unusual for me, but I have quit drinking soda and switched to water, a lot of it, so I chalk it up to that). Put test on microwave when I get another glass of water. Go back to sleep. Two hours later, second pink line. TOTAL SHOCK!!!! I figure I'm not far enough along to elicit a second line, must be evap, don't care how pink and straight it is. 

6 DPO- BFN on same type test. Mad. Crampy. Angry. Yelling at DH. FOrgetful, gassy, yelling at people in grocery store, losing my mind. Put it down to stress and being overwhelmed. And being HOT. ALL THE TIME I'M HOT. Temps still at 99, 100.1 at one point. I must be sick. Stuffy nose, swollen glands, wake up with night sweats. I only usually have these a day or so before AF. 

7 DPO- Gassy, angry, yelling at DH over something stupid. Can't remember what because apparently I can't remember anything anymore. Lazy. All I want to do is lay on couch and read BnB. Boobs may be a bit veinier and heavier. DH agrees to check but I believe it was a ploy to get my shirt off. DH has checked my cervix (much to his delight) every day and it has been so high up he can barely feel it. Says it feels "I dunno, like, soft? Maybe?" Poor DH. I've been a bear and he is afraid to give the wrong answer, lol. :blush: Yawning all day, vivid dreams. BFN

8 DPO- Sitting at desk at work, feel a sort of "flutter" or "twitch" in my uterus. WTH was THAT???? Mind racing. Secretly googling at work. Gassy, heartburn, forgetful, impatient. Yawning all day. Sleep like a rock. Vivid dreams about me and DH getting a pos test. Temps have dropped to mid 98s. BFN

9 DPO- Take some personal days from work. Tell them I will be back Monday before I get myself fired for horrible attitude. They agree. Go home, lay on couch. No symptoms at all. Do some self talk and tell myself quite sternly that I am NOT pregnant, stop getting my hopes up and peeing on things, stop checking my temperature, be nicer to people. GO to sleep at 8. Wake up at 4:30 to pee. Pee in cup, take $ store test. Literally in my sleep. So sad. BFN. 

10 DPO- take $ store cheapie- I think I'm imagining a hallucination of a light line. Look under strong light. Maybe I see one, maybe I am to the point where I am now creating lines out of nothing. Tell myself I'm a mental train wreck who should be committed. Rush to walgreens to buy some FRER. There is the lightest, faintest, I-must-have-officially-gone-nuts line. It's pink. Yes. I do have to tilt the test, and look in bright light. I pull the test apart and see where the antibodys have been applied and it IS a big dent that they put in this stick. I can't remember ever seeing a dent that deep on a FRER before, (and I have disassembled MANY a FRER, lol) so I think maybe I was just seeing a shadow of that dent on the front of that FRER. I will test tomorrow and update. As for todays symptoms, well, other than slightly sore bbs (usual for me pre AF), yawning and high temps, they are all totally gone. 

Well, that's my crazy story. I will update tomorrow- I am testing with FMU on my FRER. Hopefully I will see a line.


----------



## rocky1215

Wilsey said:


> Hi bella - I'm so sorry to hear about the scare but soo glad everything is fine. Not long until you have hit that 12 week mark.
> 
> SLH - best of luck with the appointments and let us know how they go!
> 
> I'm doing good. Not worrying about names until we find out what we are having (although I'm 99% sure it's a boy!). Can't believe I'm almost 15 weeks!
> 
> rocky - I had that armpit boob pain before my BFP - not sure if it means anything!

I got my BFP so armpit boob pain may be a good thing :)


----------



## Wilsey

Woooooooo congrats rocky that's awesome news!!!! :)

dmngood - hope the next test is a BFP :)


----------



## dnmgood

Wilsey said:


> Woooooooo congrats rocky that's awesome news!!!! :)
> 
> dmngood - hope the next test is a BFP :)

Thanks Wilsey! I took a FRER with fmu this morning... line looks a bit darker, but still looks like my imagination on camera- my phone camera is not the greatest. I attached some pics.... will you tell me what you think? IRL it's pink, and definitely darker than yesterdays "maybe if I turn it this way, I can see it again" line, lol. I am seriously scared of the FRER indent, though, so I am only cautiously hoping. FX. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







11 dpo.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## dnmgood

Wilsey said:


> Woooooooo congrats rocky that's awesome news!!!! :)
> 
> dmngood - hope the next test is a BFP :)

COngratulations on your BFP!! I see that bean in your US! Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

I can definitely see that line! Not as faint as you think. Test the following day or skip two days and hopefully it will be nice and dark :)


----------



## mama_rae

my left BB hurts terrible but the right is chillin' no pain... normal? 

My lefty was my best milk producer while I nursed in the past, so perhaps it is linked? 

Veins.... may or may not be more noticable... could be my hopeful eyes! 

13DPO (to the best of my knowledge!) 
OHH and for several days (5-6), I have had an evening fever?? Low grade nothing I need to take medication for, but it gets my face very flushed. 

:dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

I am only 1 dpo today:( Long 2 ww for me. I had a chemical last month but also had the same little low slight flutter feeling last month so hoping my eggy will stick this month I refuse to test early this month (last month I had poas addiction) but if what happened last month happens this month I dont even want to know cause it was super hard! AF is due on the 18th so will test that day or prob. the 19th.. Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's send extra babydust to all of us.


----------



## SLH

Congratulations dnmgood! I am so happy for you :happydance: :wohoo:

AF came today so I have no symptoms to report. I knew she was coming from ovulation because I had the exact same symptoms I have every month lol. Once those symptoms are gone I will wonder.


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry SLH but glad your LP extended to 10 days!


----------



## calebsmom06

How is everyone today? Any symptoms?


----------



## Bug222

Congrats dmngood!! there is def a second line there!!! :happydance:

Sorry about AF SLH :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone doing?!


----------



## SLH

I'm really nervous about upcoming tests and feeling a bit hopeless, but other than that I'm good. How are you doing?


----------



## Wilsey

By upcoming tests do you mean OPK's or HPT's?

What's your bding plan? Every second day and then every day after a positive OPK (so the SMEP)?


----------



## calebsmom06

SLH-dont feel helpless if it is meant to happen this month it will happen your not out until the witch shows. 

I havent had any symptoms at all today and yesterday just had a backache. I just started temping 4 days ago and this is how it is so far day 1-97.0 day 2 97.0 day 3 97.7 day 3- 97.9...I have been temping with a regular thermometer and today is 6dpo how do my temps sound? I am not sure how they are supposed to be and I know that since I just started tracking that they may not be accurate to confirm anything. I know they are supposed to go up after ovulation then down and back up again if preg but how many dpo is the average rise started at? Am I in that range?


----------



## Wilsey

calebsmom - I would definitely suggest getting the right thermom instead of using a standard one. You can use sites like www.fertilityfriend.com to track it all - I found it quite useful.

Plus you can compare your chart to charts of women that ended up being pregnant.


----------



## SLH

calebsmom06 said:


> SLH-dont feel helpless if it is meant to happen this month it will happen your not out until the witch shows.
> 
> I havent had any symptoms at all today and yesterday just had a backache. I just started temping 4 days ago and this is how it is so far day 1-97.0 day 2 97.0 day 3 97.7 day 3- 97.9...I have been temping with a regular thermometer and today is 6dpo how do my temps sound? I am not sure how they are supposed to be and I know that since I just started tracking that they may not be accurate to confirm anything. I know they are supposed to go up after ovulation then down and back up again if preg but how many dpo is the average rise started at? Am I in that range?

Are you using fertility friend? You can enter your temperatures on there and it will tell you when you ovulate and all kinds of stuff. It's hard to say what your temperatures are doing if you didn't take your temperatures before you ovulated. It's different for everyone, but some people get a rise from 7-10 dpo and others get one after AF is due. I find that regular thermometers aren't as sensitive as the bbt thermometers. My regular thermometer always gives me low readings and isn't as steady as my bbt thermometer. 
It's kind of hard to see what's going on when your temperatures aren't on a graph.


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> By upcoming tests do you mean OPK's or HPT's?
> 
> What's your bding plan? Every second day and then every day after a positive OPK (so the SMEP)?

No, I meant fertility tests like ultrasounds and surgery. 

I'm not sure what the BD plan is this time. I was thinking about every single day, but my husbands SA came back on the low side so I'm not sure if that's a good idea or not. Maybe SMEP. We tried that once before and it didn't work, but we have tried everything and nothing works lol.


----------



## JustKia

calebsmom06 said:


> SLH-dont feel helpless if it is meant to happen this month it will happen your not out until the witch shows.
> 
> I havent had any symptoms at all today and yesterday just had a backache. I just started temping 4 days ago and this is how it is so far day 1-97.0 day 2 97.0 day 3 97.7 day 3- 97.9...I have been temping with a regular thermometer and today is 6dpo how do my temps sound? I am not sure how they are supposed to be and I know that since I just started tracking that they may not be accurate to confirm anything. I know they are supposed to go up after ovulation then down and back up again if preg but how many dpo is the average rise started at? Am I in that range?

Individual temps don't mean a thing.
What you are looking for is a pattern through your overall cycle.
It can take a couple of cycles before you see your own regular pattern.


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhhhh :dohh: of course those would be the tests you were talking about! Totally understandable to be nervous! Awww hun, I'm sure they will all be fine and it's for the best reason. :hugs:

I did the SMEP (thereabouts) the month we got pregnant. Only time we had tried it. Definitely every second day if he has a low count.


----------



## calebsmom06

SLH said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> SLH-dont feel helpless if it is meant to happen this month it will happen your not out until the witch shows.
> 
> I havent had any symptoms at all today and yesterday just had a backache. I just started temping 4 days ago and this is how it is so far day 1-97.0 day 2 97.0 day 3 97.7 day 3- 97.9...I have been temping with a regular thermometer and today is 6dpo how do my temps sound? I am not sure how they are supposed to be and I know that since I just started tracking that they may not be accurate to confirm anything. I know they are supposed to go up after ovulation then down and back up again if preg but how many dpo is the average rise started at? Am I in that range?
> 
> Are you using fertility friend? You can enter your temperatures on there and it will tell you when you ovulate and all kinds of stuff. It's hard to say what your temperatures are doing if you didn't take your temperatures before you ovulated. It's different for everyone, but some people get a rise from 7-10 dpo and others get one after AF is due. I find that regular thermometers aren't as sensitive as the bbt thermometers. My regular thermometer always gives me low readings and isn't as steady as my bbt thermometer.
> It's kind of hard to see what's going on when your temperatures aren't on a graph.Click to expand...

Yes I started using fertility friend the day I started temping, if this is not my month at least next month I will have a better insight of my temps. I will be going out tomorrow and pick up a 'real' thermometer to better monitor my temps. I had no symptoms until right now...I feel a headache coming on but cant actually say it is a symptom:(


----------



## Wilsey

If you click share at the bottom of your chart and copy the BBcode one you can put it in your siggy for use to stalk :)


----------



## calebsmom06

OK...prob will try in the morning I'm chillin in my room laying down using my tablet and that is something that will be easier done with my comp. So will do it in the morning...just remember there is notalot of info on it yet as I just started using it...if I cantfigure out how to link it I will be asking lol..as I lay here I got a tickle on my low left side by pelvic area and a slight cramp had no symptom all day until now....yea hope there r more to come


----------



## Ash0619

Wilsey said:


> Ohhhhhh :dohh: of course those would be the tests you were talking about! Totally understandable to be nervous! Awww hun, I'm sure they will all be fine and it's for the best reason. :hugs:
> 
> I did the SMEP (thereabouts) the month we got pregnant. Only time we had tried it. Definitely every second day if he has a low count.

I don't know a single thing about my DH's count, but I tried doing "SMEP" for the past 2 months and I did it wrong lol. Instead of BDing every other day, we were BDing every day a lot of the times...I was just so worried about covering every window...well, we were BDing almost every day instead of every other. In a 15 day period we BDed 11 times. If you look at my ovulation chart for last month, you can see how much we BDed. Would you recommend sticking to every other day if daily hasn't worked? We're only on cycle 3 trying though, so I have no idea if there is a problem or if BDing every day is fine and it just hasn't been our month yet. 

Would love some feedback since SMEP worked for you!!


----------



## Wilsey

Your DH must be so stoked with the amount of baby dancing :)

I wasn't at the game long enough to know the merits of each 'method' but we did it basically every day in July and it didn't work. Then we tried every second day from AF and three days in a row around ovulation and it worked. Doesn't mean it will work for everyone, but we obviously did something right.

My actual schedule was:
AF ended (CD6) - miss a day (CD7) - bded (CD8) - miss a day (CD9) - bded (CD10) - miss a day (CD11) - bded (CD12) - bded/O'd (CD13) - bded (CD14) - miss a day (CD15) - bded (CD16).

Hope this helps!


----------



## bellaswedus

hi wilsley, slh and everyone else.

congrats to all that got their bfp! wish you h&h pregnancies. 

sorry i have been mia - so ms has been really bad, i got on home iv for a bit and got better for 2-3 days. i could even go out of my door. :) but then ms came back in full force. i have been miserable and lost 4-5kg (about 9-11pounds). tomorrow is our scan which is exciting, i am so happy to be at the 12 week mark. it is going to be fun to hear our baby's hb. i also have appointment with my doc on monday so will discuss about what else i could do about my ms. i have so far tried 2 meds maybe there is other methods, we will see. 

how are you wilsey - i can't belive you are already past 15 weeks..........are you showing yet? 

how are you slh? when is your appointment for the tests? i hope they can help you soon so you can have your beautiful baby. 

ash0619 - you can take a look at my ff ticker, we dtd for 9days in a row with preseed and it worked for us. the important thing is doing it everyday or every other day 4-6days prior to ovulation and on the day of ov including the day after ov just to be safe. good luck lady.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi bella - so sorry to hear you are still so sick!! Hope the doctors can help to sort it out!

I'm so excited about being 16 weeks - only four more weeks until the full anatomy scan. I am showing - my friend asked if I was sure it wasn't twins :dohh:. I think I found your 4-5kgs!!


----------



## Ash0619

Wilsey said:


> Your DH must be so stoked with the amount of baby dancing :)
> 
> I wasn't at the game long enough to know the merits of each 'method' but we did it basically every day in July and it didn't work. Then we tried every second day from AF and three days in a row around ovulation and it worked. Doesn't mean it will work for everyone, but we obviously did something right.
> 
> My actual schedule was:
> AF ended (CD6) - miss a day (CD7) - bded (CD8) - miss a day (CD9) - bded (CD10) - miss a day (CD11) - bded (CD12) - bded/O'd (CD13) - bded (CD14) - miss a day (CD15) - bded (CD16).
> 
> Hope this helps!

Thanks for the info! I know different things work for different people, but I like to see what worked to try to integrate it into my routine with my OH :)


----------



## SLH

I just got a call from my doctors office and I can't try this month because I have to get a rubella shot. Hopefully, next month my doctor will do some kind of treatment and I'll get pregnant.


----------



## Ash0619

SLH said:


> I just got a call from my doctors office and I can't try this month because I have to get a rubella shot. Hopefully, next month my doctor will do some kind of treatment and I'll get pregnant.

Hey hun, I thought I might need a rubella shot before I started ttc and when I looked into it, things I've read said you can't ttc for 3 months after getting that shot. Turns out I didn't need it though. If your doctor said one month then he/she is probably right, though.


----------



## SLH

Ash0619 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I just got a call from my doctors office and I can't try this month because I have to get a rubella shot. Hopefully, next month my doctor will do some kind of treatment and I'll get pregnant.
> 
> Hey hun, I thought I might need a rubella shot before I started ttc and when I looked into it, things I've read said you can't ttc for 3 months after getting that shot. Turns out I didn't need it though. If your doctor said one month then he/she is probably right, though.Click to expand...

My doctor did say wait a month before trying, but I have a friend whose doctor told her 3 months, so I dont' know. Maybe I'll call back to double check, but they left a message and both my husband and I heard her say 1 month. I'll also ask my family doctor when I see her tomorrow for the shot. They did blood work on which is how they know that I need the shot.


----------



## SLH

How is everyone doing?

Bella and Wilsey I hope you are both doing well. I think of you guys and your LO's a lot!


----------



## Wilsey

Hi SLH - how are you doing?!?

I'm doing good - getting a bit bigger around the waist!


----------



## SLH

Wilsey said:


> Hi SLH - how are you doing?!?
> 
> I'm doing good - getting a bit bigger around the waist!

I'm doing good. I'm glad you are doing good. That's awesome about getting bigger. Before you know it your little bundle of joy will be here soon.


----------



## Wilsey

So it looks like you have most of the tests done and everything is normal?!?!

That's good news! So is it just about working on your short LP now?


----------



## Bug222

Oh wow Wilsey... how did you get to 17 weeks already!!??!!


----------



## Wilsey

Ahaha I know Bug! It's gone super quick. How far along are you now?! :)


----------



## SLH

Why does everyone have the nest pictures in their signatures? I'm confused.


----------



## SLH

I FIGURED IT OUT! Your tickers are gone.


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, they are doing maintenance I guess. Didn't realise it did that when their site was down though. They are so HUGE!!!


----------



## Bug222

im 6 + 1 today


----------



## SLH

Are you having morning sickness or anything yet Bug?


----------



## Bug222

wasn't too bad... until today, then it hit with a bang!!!


----------



## Wilsey

SLH - how's it going?!


----------



## SLH

Hi Wilsey,

It's going good. My doctor said my progesterone is too low to sustain a pregnancy. He prescribed me progesterone for after I ovulate and a drug called serophene which is the exact same thing as clomid but made from a different company. 

How are you doing? I haven't seen you here for a while. I hope you are still around to show baby pictures. I'm so excited for you. Do you know what you are having yet?


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhh i so hope both the meds help!!!!

We have our scan on 12 December and find out the sex then. So exciting.

In have you taken the meds for this cycle? Does it affect temping?


----------



## mindgames77

Can I join?

I am currently 5dpo and don't have many symptoms that can't be blamed on something else...

I realize most symptoms won't occur until after possible implantation, but so far...

I have had some ewcm AFTER confirmed ovulation. (EWCM during ovulation, then went "dry" and then it came back.)

I have had a headache pretty much every day since ovulation.

I had a day of leg cramping (but I can't say I haven't had it before, but usually it occurs after working out or something of the like)

I am quite...moody..whether crying or bitching.

I had some twinges, but could have just been...well...something bizarre.

And also, I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it, but I had a painful orgasm also...which I've only ever had once before and it was when I MAY have had a chemical. 

So I'm not sure if that's a symptom at all? Or just coincidence.
and I suppose that's about it. 

I'll start testing on December 4th/5th. AF is due on December 8th.


----------



## mindgames77

In fact....as I type.....my lower abdomen near the right ovary, is twitching or something....but....once again could be anything. 

(I'm really trying not to go crazy with symptom spotting, considering its not likely a symptom until implantation!)


----------



## calebsmom06

You can have symptoms as soon as ovulation is over even before implantation. I did, I think because your body starts feeling these changes and movments in your body as it is happening then it can happen. I had nausea 1dpo and hard nipples at 2dpo and cramping started faintly at 3dpo


----------



## mindgames77

Today I am having random somewhat sharp but not severe cramping in my lower abdomen....both sides. Implantation?? 6dpo?


----------



## tracdesi

:blush:

I really hate to ask for advice about this because its so embarressing, but yesterday I noticed I had copious lotion discharge and some discomfort down there (i.e mild itching) I looked myself and around the opening was red, and today the lotion discharge is still there and it feels like its burning, I dont have a UTI and the discharge doesnt smell at all, I just feel dry/irritated but at the same time have lots of lotiony discharge. I tried some monistat derm cream from the store and it just made it feel worse. the only time it feels better is when I wear loose clothing. I know I should just go to a walk in, but just wanted to see if anyone has experienced this before? I never have (hard to believe but its true)
Im 3dpo today.


----------



## MILF2bee

tracdesi said:


> :blush:
> 
> I really hate to ask for advice about this because its so embarressing, but yesterday I noticed I had copious lotion discharge and some discomfort down there (i.e mild itching) I looked myself and around the opening was red, and today the lotion discharge is still there and it feels like its burning, I dont have a UTI and the discharge doesnt smell at all, I just feel dry/irritated but at the same time have lots of lotiony discharge. I tried some monistat derm cream from the store and it just made it feel worse. the only time it feels better is when I wear loose clothing. I know I should just go to a walk in, but just wanted to see if anyone has experienced this before? I never have (hard to believe but its true)
> Im 3dpo today.

I am also 3po and experiencing a similar thing...I feel like I have a yeast infection but with a lot less discomfort and a lot more discharge (TMI sorry) but I've never expirienced this before and whenever I've had a yeast infection it was ALWAYS right before AF. Very weird could it be a preg sign so early?? Anyone???


----------



## tracdesi

MILF2bee said:


> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I really hate to ask for advice about this because its so embarressing, but yesterday I noticed I had copious lotion discharge and some discomfort down there (i.e mild itching) I looked myself and around the opening was red, and today the lotion discharge is still there and it feels like its burning, I dont have a UTI and the discharge doesnt smell at all, I just feel dry/irritated but at the same time have lots of lotiony discharge. I tried some monistat derm cream from the store and it just made it feel worse. the only time it feels better is when I wear loose clothing. I know I should just go to a walk in, but just wanted to see if anyone has experienced this before? I never have (hard to believe but its true)
> Im 3dpo today.
> 
> I am also 3po and experiencing a similar thing...I feel like I have a yeast infection but with a lot less discomfort and a lot more discharge (TMI sorry) but I've never expirienced this before and whenever I've had a yeast infection it was ALWAYS right before AF. Very weird could it be a preg sign so early?? Anyone???Click to expand...


Thats exactly how it feels for me, like a yeast infection but a lot less irritating. :wacko:
After I posted I did some research online and apparently it CAN be an early sign, I think its from a sudden rise in progesterone or something along those lines. Im going to a walk in today anyways just so I can get some symptom relief cause this sucks big time. I feel like I need to wear a pad because of all the cm...:xmas20:


----------



## tracdesi

I just had very light pink tinged mixed with cm, also a temp dip this morning.....at 4dpo.....Also Ive been getting little sudden waves of vertigo since last Saturday, it only happens once or twice a day and it is gone as a fast as it comes on.
Hope these are all good signs!


----------



## bellaswedus

hi wilsey and slh - how are you guys? what's new? any good news from fertility doctor slh?


----------



## SLH

Bella!!! I missed you. I kept thinking about you wondering how you were doing. How are you doing? You must be getting big. Lol, I'm sorry I didn't mean to be mean. I meant baby big. Do you know what you're having yet? I hope you come back in May to show pictures. 

I think we figured out my problem. I have low progesterone. It was five times below normal. The doctor prescribed me some drugs so we will see what happens. I hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## mindgames77

I've had ewcm for the past week or so, I've had twinges and dull cramping in my lower tummy, and today I had sharp shooting pains in my right breast.

I am 10dpo and still testing negative, but oddly, every test I have taken (except one) has had evaps, thick evaps. Very convincing thick evaps! 


If I am pregnant, I really hope I get my BFP tomorrow, as its our 3 yr anniversary!


----------



## Wilsey

bella - how are you?!?!! it's been so long! OMG you are 15 weeks. We are rocketing along eh :)

SLH - I really hope that works for you hun! Keep us posted xx


----------



## jaydee79

im not sure weither iv had symptom spotting or not but i dont want to take a test just incase its a real downer of a result ,, iv had ewcm spotting in it ,,pink discharge blood streaks in white discharge sorry tmi i know ,,but then its disapeared and i think im late for my AF doctors did a test last week but im affraid to take a test in case i get a huge disappointment so im trying to keep away frm the HPT selfs in 
the shops atmo :( xx


----------



## WinterSong4

Hello Ladies! I have been trying hard not to symptom spot. A few things I have noticed is: 2 days ago sore bb's started (nothing out of the norm before AF though), LOADS of CM to the point of constant undies change and feeling like I have peed myself lol, and this weird burst of pain in my hip bones area on both sides started yesterday. It alternates and really hurts when it happens, but is quick thankfully! Never felt anything like this before! Been feeling good about this cycle more than any other since the beginning :)

I will be testing Dec. 8th. I had a temp dip yesterday (looks like possible implantation?) and a temp spike today. Hopefully my temps continue to get higher! I am developing a bit of a headache tonight, but could be unrelated. 

AF due Dec. 9th/10th. That's really about it for me so far.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

hello ladies! i am 2dpo i know not long at all!!! 

every minute i change my mind about if i think i am or not. 

so far 0-1-cramping and twinges
and today 2dpo sore breasts and creamy white cm


----------



## bellaswedus

hello again slh and wilsey - 

slh - how great that you know what might be wrong. will this be your first cycle with the meds? is your lp longer? i hope you get your bfp soon girlie. 

wilsey - are you finding out the gender? i can't belive you are past 20weeks now. how amazing 50% done now the count down has started. 

i am doing much better but still sick i have finally put on some pounds which is great. i am seeing a little bump which i heard will look more real by week 20 looking forward to that. :)


----------



## SLH

Hi Bella,

I'm glad that we figured out what was wrong with me, but I'm still feeling a bit hopeless. This is my first month of drugs and I haven't ovulated yet, so I'm not sure if my luteal phase will be longer or not.

I'm sorry you are still feeling sick :( That's good that you are gaining wait and you must be so excited to see a bump. Do you know whether or not your having a girl or a boy?


----------



## Wilsey

Hi bella and SLH,

I had my scan and it was AMAZING!!! I'm having a little baby boy :) I'm so excited!

I hope next month is more successful for you SLH - hope the drugs start to work!

bella - I hope you feel better soon. Exciting that you are finally getting your bump. OMG, meanwhile, mine is HUGE! I measured a week ahead so pretending that is why haha.


----------



## SLH

Aw, that's so exciting Wilsey! You must be so excited. Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## Wilsey

Nope - have to put our thinking caps on. Time to troll the internet at baby name sites hahaha! ;)


----------



## TTCMetalMom

I think I'm 5dpo, I've got sore boobs (had them all week and they feel like fake boobs or water balloons, but sore, very very sore), mild cramping/twitching in my abdomen on both sides, feeling tired, super sense of smell and feeling very emotional. I feel like crying now, for pretty much no reason.


----------



## bellaswedus

hi wilsey and slh - how are you ladies? 

wilsey - how exciting with a baby boy. we have yet not decided if we will find out but most likely we will when we go for our 20 week scan. :) so have you got a name?

slh - how is it going with your lp? i just checked your chart and i see no af coming your way. are you preggers dear? please let me know how you are doing. 

as for me i got the news that after the sequential screenings i got a 1.230 risk of downs then it got changed to 1.185 (miscalculation). they said we are in the high risk zone. we are to nervous so we will do an amino test on the 5th. we will also do an us at the same time for our 20 week scan. so wish us luck. i have high hopes all is well.


----------



## SLH

Bella, I'm so sorry. I hope everything is okay and the baby is fine. I don't understand what those numbers mean though. What are the chances? I will be praying for you! Good luck with the test please update me. 

Wisely, how are you doing,

My luteal phase finally got longer because of the medication I'm on. I'm not pregnant though. My temp went way down today. I'm happy that my cycle is fixed though. I ovulated early for once. I'm starting to get very impatient lol. Hopefully, it will happen soon now that my cycle is normal.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

hey ladies....i jumped in to ask a question.....OK Normally I have a low cervix and its medium to hard at this point....well right now mine is HIGH and soooo soft ---softer than when Ovulation is....and its closed.....any of you experience this I'm 6dpo today....thanks for the info :) just was curious if I was alone in this....my bb's are sore but not like normally are....kind of strange



I just googled it and found this:

After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed.

Due to this variation between women, checking the position of your cervix to determine pregnancy is not a reliable indication of whether or not your are pregnant. More reliable ways to find out if you are pregnant is take a sensitive home pregnancy test or by visiting your doctor for a pregnancy blood test.

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervixpositionpregnancy.html


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry, but I know nothing about cervixes LOL. I never check mine.


----------



## Wilsey

I also never checked my cervix - sorry!!

Bella - sorry to hear that you are in high category! Not long until the amnio. I have heard of people getting a result like 1:4 and having a perfectly healthy baby. I have everything crossed that your baby is just fine x

SLH - just means there is a 1 in 185 chance that their baby has downs. Mine was something like 1:6600 - so very slim.

How are you hun? Super glad your LP is longer!!!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hello ladies, well i have had like little af cramps today i'm 5dpo. i'm sat here now and i feel like i have cramp on my right side by my ribs strange. 

lets hope this is sumthing! xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've had those type pulls on my sides....hope thats a good sign :) FX for you!!


----------



## SLH

Bella, did you have the test done? I hope everything was fine.


----------



## bellaswedus

hi slh and wilsey - yes i did the amino test yesterday. although not painfull during or after it was the most horrible thing i have ever done. i am so scared for mc as i feel in my heart that baby is healthy. keep your fingers crossed for us. the doc told us that the risk for mc is there for the next 2 weeks. this because it takes a while for an infection to appear. i am hoping of course that the next 2 weeks will fligh by. the us looked great no markers at all. but my oh and i felt we needed to make sure with the amino. we get the results in 2-3weeks time. a looooong wait. 

on the positive we found out we are having a little girl. :) so happy. 

how are you guys? slh so happy that your lp is longer. i don't know if it was fluke or if it helped but we used preseed the cycle we got pregnant. maybe a good thing to try if you are impatient. :) 

wilsey - how are you and your baby? have you bought things yet?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats on your baby girl!! That is awesome :)


----------



## sakari06

Anyone ever had nausea as early as 4 DPO, I've also had cramping on and off since 1 DPO, and a little fatigue but not major. My cramps have stopped but they felt like af was about to come and stopped yesterday. Today I got a dip, not real big, but had me thinking. DH also woke up this morning asking me am i taking a test today. WHAT! Where'd that come from? I'm only on Cd22, crazy. Lol


----------



## Wilsey

Yay!! A baby girl!! very exciting :) and I'm sure everything will be fine hun!

we have a few things like crib, rocking chair, baby monitor, change table, chests of drawers etc but still heaps of stuff to get!


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww Bella your chinese gender was right! I hope mine is to....a little girl will be so precious:) Try not to worry to much about the chance of miscarriage, I hear the risk is there but also very slim.


----------



## Wilsey

One way I was predicted a boy and one was I was predicted a girl. The one you have in your siggy Calebsmom told me I was having a boy - and I am! Hoping it's right for you :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow so it was right for you to:) Yes I had one to that said boy but most of them say girl, its crazy because the one on our signatures seem to be right for alot of people:) Congrats on the baby boy, they are precious I have 2 boys 5 & 8


----------



## Wilsey

I would love a girl next but I have a feeling we will have two boys. Who knows how I will feel later but at this point I only want to have two children - so stopping after the next one ;)


----------



## calebsmom06

If you dont have your girl next you may change your mind;) I always said 3 and this will be my 3rd but now I am contemplating whether or not to get my tubes tied. Having kids is soooo much fun:)


----------



## Emmyjean

Every 'pregnancy' symptom I have could easily be attributed to something else and it's driving me nuts! Pregnancy symptoms are so generic. Nausea? Headaches? Fatigue? Geez it sounds just like a hangover or flu or an overenthusiastic workout. Why can't a pregnancy symptom be something like...your fingernails turn green...ha.


----------



## july_girl

I'm so gonna be out this month, I can feel it! :(


----------



## bellaswedus

slh, how is it going with your cycle this month. i have my fingers crossed for you to get your bfp. :) 

wilsey - how great that you have got so many things. we have only bought a few pcs of clothing. but once we get the result from the amnio we are going to start shopping. 
have you got a name for your litte boy yet? we haven't..........thought that once i got pregnant a name would just come to our minds but no. hehe well i always wanted madison for a girl but it doesn't sound that good when saying it in swedish/norweigan so that name is out.


----------



## SLH

Hi Bella,

I'm glad you are okay from the amnio. When do you get your results back? I think that name is very pretty. It's too bad it doesn't sound good in Swedish. I'm sure you will find the perfect name. If we have a girl (who knows if we'll have a baby at this point lol), we like the name Karley or Alexandra, and who knows for a boy.

You guys are so close! I can't believe that soon you will have your babies. April/May will be here in no time. 

My cycle is going good this month. I ovulated super early, on CD10. I went in for my cycle monitoring today to make sure I ovulated, and I was shocked to find out that I ovulated 2 eggs. I hope having 2 eggs increased my chances for a baby. I'm testing on January 23rd.


----------



## bellaswedus

slh - how amazing, i didn't know they could check how many eggs you ovulated. that is awsome. please tell me you dtd several times prior to your ovulation day. :) i can't wait until you get your great news. i am sure 2 eggs means double chance of getting pregnant as long as there were enough sperms waiting for the eggies.:) i am so glad that things are going good so far. also don't worry, have faith that you will be a mommy one day. 

ohh i love the name karley. i am going to try not to steal it from you. hehe we want to find names that start with the letter b or k as our names start with those letters. 

so it has been 1 week since i did the amino test and they said that it would take 2-3weeks to get the results so another week of waiting. wish time would just fly by.


----------



## SLH

Thanks Bella. I know I will be a mommy one day, but I'm getting impatient and old lol. Time is not on my side. 

You wouldn't be stealing the name from me lol. It's a great name. We like the name Aaron for a boy. 

2-3 weeks is a long time. Don't worry it will fly by and the results will be good. You will give birth to a healthy baby. What are you going to do if the test comes back positive? It's not going to though, so it's irrelevant.


----------



## bellaswedus

it is horrible to say but oh and i have talked about it and we know based on family and friends that have children with ds that it is a hard job. we therefor if the results come out bad will most likely terminate. it feels horrible to say that specially now that i have started to feel her move and kick. but i am trying to think positive right now. that things will go well. 

may i ask how old you are? i am 33 will be 34 just right after the birth of baby girl.


----------



## SLH

Aw Bella, I really hope everything turns out fine. I'm sure it will though. You would be making the right decision if the results do come back positive. I know a few people with DS, and their parents had a hard time. It wouldnt be a nice life for the child as well. It would be a very hard thing to do though. I hate even talking about it, so I'm sure you hate it too. I'm sorry for bringing it up. Deep down in my heart I feel that your baby girl will be just fine. 

I just turned 29.


----------



## bellaswedus

its ok, but you are right it is hard to talk about it. 

oh my god, slh you are still young. you made it sound like you were much older. hahaha i know it is hard to think positive when ttc and nothing happens and getting closer to 30 but it will happen. i saw all my friends getting pregnant and having several kids while i was still waiting for mr right. hehe then once i meet him and we decided to make a baby we went through mc and myomectemi to remove a fibroid. some of us have to struggle a bit to get our babies but in the end we will. so you will as well. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

wilsey and slh - just wanted to share with you our surprise phone call from the doc's office and the lab. the amniocentesis showed that our baby was very much healthy and no downs, no trisomy and no spinal bifida. we are soooooooo happy. this is such great news. :) the risk of mc is still there but i am finally going to disregard that anything bad is going to happen and just enjoy my pregnancy. oh yeah they also check the gender of baby and she is still a girl but the amniocentesis makes is 100% right. :)


----------



## SLH

Oh Bella, I am so HAPPY. :wohoo: How relieving. Enjoy your pregnancy, and you will have your baby in no time. May is right around the corner, and I can't wait to see pictures, (if you choose to put some up). 

I was going to say that I doubt your baby had DS because it's more common in boys than girls.


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats bella - that is such amazing news!!! :D So happy and relieved for you xx


----------



## bubumaci

SLH said:


> Oh Bella, I am so HAPPY. :wohoo: How relieving. Enjoy your pregnancy, and you will have your baby in no time. May is right around the corner, and I can't wait to see pictures, (if you choose to put some up).
> 
> I was going to say that I doubt your baby had DS because it's more common in boys than girls.

... Firstly... Bella - that is wonderful news and I am really happy that you can relax and enjoy :)

@ SLH - is that true, that more boys have DS than girls? (Just interesting, I have an Aunt with DS).


----------



## SLH

I have heard from somewhere that DS runs more in boys, but I don't know how true it is. I used to go to a school with a lot of people who had DS, and it seemed like there were more boys than girls. I'm not saying it doesn't happen in girls because I have met lots of girls that have it, but I think it's more common in boys.


----------



## bubumaci

Ah OK, I just thought it was interesting, as I hadn't so far seen any particular pattern, but I am sure you may be right, about where it is more common :)


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you so much ladies. finally we can relax and tomorrow will be 2 weeks since we did the test which means the risk for mc is less. :) 

i can also feel my little girl move/kick. i am so excited. we are finally going to shop for our baby this weekend. 

slh - how is your cycle? your ff ticker is not there any more. 

wilsey - oh my you only have 100 days left. it will fligh by now. this is so cool. have you got a name for your baby boy? are you feeling kicks? just a couple of days until vday for you. so exciting.


----------



## kalyrra

hey all... hope you don't mind if I jump in! I'm new to the site, although I've been stalking it for a month or so... :winkwink:

My DH and I are TTC. We got married in September. I took birth control the first month, then went off them. 
That threw my period off for October. lol 

I'm trying not to symptom spot or go neurotic... lol but today the witch was supposed to arrive, and hasn't yet. Not even a little tinge. I'm trying _really_ hard not to get my hopes up, it's not unusual for me to be a day early or late... but the last 2 months I was spot on. (no pun intended :laugh2: ) 

I was planning on waiting to test until I was 3 days late... but I don't know if I can wait that long! :dohh: 

I haven't really had many symptoms that couldn't be attributed to the week before AF. Some cravings, some crying, and breaking out. This breakout has been horrible, but I think it might be due to the prenatal vitamins I started taking? Thoughts? When should I test?


----------



## anneliese

I think I'm 2-3 DPO and today I noticed I don't have much cm, while I still had quite a bit yesterday, but it was mostly creamy and off-white. I feel like this isn't a good sign because I've heard increase in CM is often a sign of pregnancy, and I normally become more "dry" around this time, so if I was pregnant I feel like this wouldn't happen?


----------



## bellaswedus

slh - how are you feeling girly? i am so horrible at reading charts but it looks like a really good one. or what do you think? i really hope this can be your month. do you have any symptoms? 

wilsey - how are you doing? so you are past v day. that is awsome. :) less than 100days to go. it is so amazing. 

how is going for the rest of you ladies? 

nothing new on my end. things are moving along pretty good right now. it feels good not to worry finally. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Doing well. It's coming around so fast. My friends are organising my baby shower at the mo.

How're you doing? Lots of kicks?

SLH - how are you? She's right, you're chart looks good.


----------



## SLH

Hi Bella and Wisley. 

I'm glad you guys are doing well. You must be so excited that your babies will be here in no time. Wisley I hope you have a great baby shower. Baby showers are a lot of fun. I hope the next one I go to is mine, well that is if I have one. I don't think I would want one actually. I don't know many people.

My chart sucks I think. My temperature dropped the other day, but it went up today. It's kind of confusing me. I can feel AF coming. I stopped my progesterone 3 days ago, so AF should be here within a couple of days :cry:

We are going on our honeymoon in 12 days. I can't wait to get away and get TTC off of my mind. When I get back I'm going to go to the doctors and ask him what we should do next. I'm getting very impatient.


----------



## SLH

AF just came. Blah!


----------



## bellaswedus

slh - i am sorry that af came. but it sounds great with a honeymoon trip to get your mind of things. you always hear of people getting preggers on a trip so who knows that might be you. i think it is good that you are on top of things and that you ask your doctor. i know it is easier said than done but you will have your beautiful baby someday. i know the feeling of trying and trying and nothing happening. i have been there. i hope they can help you soon. big hug to you dear. 

wilsey - that is awsome with a baby shower. when are you having it? so please explain to me the proccess of a baby shower? i am sorry where i am from (sweden) it is not common. i live in the states but only for a while so don't know to many people to have one. i though one for my friend in sweden which was fun. it was a surprise. :) but how does it work in countries where it is common. do you organize the entire party? do you send out invitations, do people buy the stuff you want for you? etc


----------



## SLH

Thank you Bella. I know one day it will happen. I'm just very impatient. It seems like all of my numbers, like my hormone levels and lining, are always borderline normal. They're normal, but always on the low side of normal which concerns me. Google says that I have the FSH of a 40 year old. No wonder it's taking this long. The doctors are reassuring, but I don't believe them lol. 

Bella, how long were you trying for?


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry SLH - you know it will happen but it must feel hopeless now. Just remember that bella and I felt that same way before our BFP's. Easier said than done to just relax and not worry I know. I hope the honeymoon is fun filled and stress free xx

I'm having two baby showers because I have so many family that I there would end up being like 40 people at one! My friends are arranging my 'friend' one. So usually they send out the invites and arrange it all. And I just get to show up on the day and find out what's happening hahaha. It's just about playing silly games (for example they will melt chocolate into diapers so it looks like poop and you have to guess which chocolate bar it is). And my Mum and MIL are arranging my 'family' one.


----------



## bellaswedus

hey you guys, so just found out that my oh brother is also having a baby this year. so our baby will have her first cousine. i am so exited as i thought none of our syblings were even thinking of children. :) 

slh, we were not preventing but not trying for a long while but then when we started to really try it took us a year to get pregnant. along the way we had a mc as well as i went through a surgery in my uterus due to a large fibroid that would continue to cause mc. after the surgery we had to wait a few months before we could try again. it took awhile again but we got preggers the month we used preseed. :) 

wilsey - how fun it sounds. how great that you are having two b-showers. well, who knows if my friends might surprise me with one when i go home for a visit in march. :) we will see. so basically you will have everything you need for your baby given to you then? that is awsome. we have just started buying stuff. we have divided up everything we need to be bought every month until the baby is born.


----------



## bellaswedus

hey wilsey and slh - just checking in with you guys to see how you are doing......what is new. wilsey have you had your babyshowers? 

slh - just checked out your chart on ff and saw you will be going away tomorrow on your trip. i wanted to wish you a very fun and wonderful vaccation time. where were you going again? try to do your best and not thing and enjoy your time with your hubby. 

so nothing really new to report but i was at my docs office yesterday and we talked about my c-section (due to the surgery i had last year i can't give birth naturally). she told us we could deliver any time between week 38 and 39. we have not decided yet but we were thinking on the 14th of may which means it's only 97days until that. i can't wait. wilsey you must be excited to as you have 80 more days only.........


big hug to you both girlies, i hope all is well with you both.


----------



## Wilsey

OMG I've been so slack!! How is everyone?!?


----------



## SLH

I'm not doing too good because I'm not pregnant yet lol. Hopefully, it's soon but it's taking forever so I don't ever see it happening. I don't ever come to the two week wait section anymore or the TTC boards because it's too depressing. 

I can't believe how close you guys are. I can't wait to see pictures, well if you choose to show any.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh hun! I so hope it happens for you soon. I can't even imagine what it is like (how long have you been trying now?). I found it heartbreaking (not logical I know) when it took 5 months...


----------



## cckarting

oh wisley, i can't believe your almost done, and will be holding that beautiful baby soon! so excited for you.


----------



## Wilsey

I know - it has gone by so quickly! Can't believe it's the home stretch.

How are you darl?


----------



## cckarting

i'm doing good. i'm on cd 11 today, on my first round of clomid cd 3-7, just waiting to see if i O or not. Have an appt on the 16th to see how it's working. opk's are still neg but i still have some time! were going to the cities this weekend so i'm pretty excited about that and it kinda keeps me occupied from thinking about O'ing lol. have you picked a name yet? how is the pregnancy going? are you ready to be done yet?


----------



## bellaswedus

hey you guys......oh my god it has been so long. i kept coming back but no one was ever on here, but how fun that you are this time. :) 

slh how was your trip? did you have a good time? how is baby making going? have you seen your doc lately? 

wilsey, holly cow you are almost there just another month and 15days. amazing. do you feel ready? 

you and i could actually end up giving birth around the same date if you go over your due date by 2 weeks. :) i will most likely give birth on the 14th via c-sec (since i had an abdominal myo surgery april last year i can never give birth the natural way). the date is yet not confirmed though. i am hoping it will be tomorrow when i have my week 30 appointment. 

so nothing new here, everything is going well. on thursday i am heading back to sweden for 12days to hang out with my family and friends which should be fun. :) 

well hope to hear from you gals. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Heya bella - you probably won't hear from SLH as she's leaving BnB. Finding it a bit too hard concentrating so much on TTC.

I'm doing well :) Counting down until I can meet my little man. Very excited! I really hope I'm two weeks overdue - I will probably want the baby out by then hahahaha.

Enjoy going home :D


----------



## bellaswedus

wilsey and slh if you are still on here - how are you guys? 

slh - i am sorry to hear that you got stressed out being on here. i can understand you. it can be at times frustrating. i hope to hear from you when you get your bfp, because i know you will. 

wilsey - how are things with you. lovely avatar pic of you and your little bump. only 28days eh?! not long. i can't wait to see your baby boy, that is if you post a pic. :) 

i got back from my trip back home. but i caught a horrible cold making me spend day and night in bed. :( i had a lovely time at home with friends and fam. my friends had a surprise baby shower for me which was super fun. i had my check in bag full of gifts, thank god i only brought a few pcs of clothing for myself so i could have that in my carry on bad. 

well girls let me know how you are doing. big hug b.


----------



## Wilsey

Hey bella - so nice that they threw a surprise baby shower for you!!!

I have another baby shower today (having two separate ones, one for family and one for friends). Spoilt!!

I'm not sure if SLH has deleted her profile but said she was going to.

Not long to go for either of us - can't wait to see pics of your baby girl :)


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my godness wilsey, you only have another 2 weeks until due date. do you have any symptoms yet? how exciting........promise to come back on here and tell me how it all went for you. big hug. 

slh - are you gone for good?


----------



## Wilsey

Yup, not long at all. Hoping he won't be late!!

Nothing happening yet - just the waiting game ;)

How is everything with you?!


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## bellaswedus

hey wilsey - how is it going? any signs of labour? not long left for you. :) how exciting. 

things are good here. less than 4 weeks left. can't wait to meet my little girl. :) 

keep me updated on how things are going for you and please don't forget to show a pic of your little boy. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hey bella - nothing yet! They let you go 10 days overdue but hoping I don't have to be induced.

How're you feeling? 4 weeks - not long to go at all!!

Will do :D


----------



## butterflywolf

Symptom spotting thread huh? Well here goes though I think I know my answer already.

1-7 gassy
8 dpo crampy (unusual) a lot of watery cm (unusual)
9 dpo preassure instead of crampy, a lot of watery cm, lower back pain from morning to mid afternoon (BFN)
10 dpo (BFN) a lot of watery cm (had gone to a movie and felt like af was there cause I was so wet feeling) and then gassy at night. 
11 dpo (BFN) a lot of watery cm, pinching feeling in right side of pelvic area.


----------



## hilz_85

I'm only 3 dpo, but having funny pinches and twinges in my lower abdomen. I know it's supposed to be too soon for me to ss, but has anyone else experienced this early on?


----------



## bellaswedus

hi wilsey, i see on you avatar that you are overdue......how are you feeling? so now you might even get a may baby like me. keep me updated.


----------



## Wilsey

Hey bella - nope, no bubs yet! Induction in 6 days. Looking likely that I will be induced.

How're you doing?!


----------



## cckarting

GL wilsey can't wait to hear the god news!


----------



## bellaswedus

aww wilsley i know it can't be that much fun to wait, but maybe you can get some last minute things done before the induction. i still have a couple of weeks left until csection. i have no energi for a whole lot but trying to get little stuff ready until then. 

keep me updated!


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies,

Just a quick check in - things are still a bit hectic around here.

Run down of the event. Started getting what felt like period pains around 5.30pm on Thursday night. Progressed so by 9.30pm we rang out midwife because the contractions were about 7 mins apart and we wanted to give her a heads up. She came and saw me at 11pm as they were about 4 mins apart. She said I was 2cm dilated, and also the baby had had his first poop in me (never a good sign) and I think she must have basically given me a sweep because I had my bloody show after she left. 

She suggested a hot bath. So jumped in and the contractions slowed for a while then came on thick and fast. So after 45 mins I got out of the shower. By 1.30pm I couldn't handle the contractions as they were averaging 2 1/2 minutes apart. It was painful and I said I wanted to go to hospital. :growlmad:

We got there just after 2am with midwife a few minutes behind. She examined me and I was 5cm dilated. Then there was this hooha about how they couldn't give me an epi until they checked my bloods for something. Ended up not getting the epi until 4am!!! Hell on wheels. By this stage I was 7-8cm dilated. :dohh:

Felt like the labour was happening quite quickly. By 7am I was fully dilated. Pushed for 1 hour 15 mins before baby's heart rate stayed too high and also due to the fact that he had already pooped they took me to theatre. Said they would try forceps and then if that failed I would have a c-section. :nope:

By the time we got into theatre (9am) they said the foreceps wouldn't work so c-section it was. They sorted the block out and started the op.

Baby William Alan was born 9.23am Friday 4 May. :cloud9:

So that's my birth story.

Because he was a c-section baby they gave me skin to skin and then took him away. We knew something was wrong when we hadn't seen him again for four hours. :nope:

He had to be in the neonatal unit for two days because of small holes in his lungs (most likely from inhaling his first poop). He had all this 'free air' in and around his lungs that may have had to be drained. So he was in an incubator for two days. It was a bit horrifying. :cry:

His second xray on the second day showed the air in and around his lungs was receding so they didn't think they would have to drain it. We got to have William in our room on the third day (Sunday) after they thought he was stable.

He was given the all clear by another xray on Tuesday and so we came home that night (yesterday).

So didn't get much time with the little fella until the third day of his existence but we are just so happy he is ok!! :cloud9: :cloud9:


Sorry for the REALLY long post!!
 



Attached Files:







William.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cckarting

CONGRATS! he is absolutely perfect. so happy it's all over for you and you can hold him in your arms. get lots of rest and keep loving on that beautiful little man! i'm so happy for you :)


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Wilsey - I am sorry that you had the horror trip (and not the birth that you wanted), but very relieved that everything is OK. I wish you much happiness with little William Alan (gorgeous little boy + lovely names) xxx

:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

What a precious little man! Congratulations Wilsey!! I have been secretly keeping watch on you. I remember it was like ystrdy you were reluctant to test early and having brown spotting. Look at you now. Can't believe you have a baby. So happy for you. I still have not gotten even a positive yet but it's stories like yours that keep me going and no how much I really do want this. Take care of yourself and that new baby of yours!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

hi wilsey, i am so happy for you. congratulations. he is beautiful little william. i love that name by the way. i can't belive that you had to do c-sec.....i am having a planned one next week. please keep us updated on your little bundel of joy. big hug mama! :)


----------

